# L'angolo della SFIGA



## Fiammetta (8 Settembre 2016)

insomma ultimamente ne ho avuta abbastanza e sono in divenire, quando è passata magari ne scrivo 

però se avete vissuto momenti di autentica sfiga che si sono risolti anche con risvolti comici, boh ....se ne può scrivere per sfidare la sfiga stessa 

ovviamemte qui l'OT ed il cazzeggio è ammesso  anzi sarebbe propedeutico


----------



## Skorpio (12 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> insomma ultimamente ne ho avuta abbastanza e sono in divenire, quando è passata magari ne scrivo
> 
> però se avete vissuto momenti di autentica sfiga che si sono risolti anche con risvolti comici, boh ....se ne può scrivere per sfidare la sfiga stessa
> 
> ovviamemte qui l'OT ed il cazzeggio è ammesso  anzi sarebbe propedeutico


Io devo dire che non ho sfiga particolare in questi ultimi anni, parto sempre dalla idea di considerarmi fortunato, e questo aiuta molto

Credo che l autoironia aiuti molto, ma non è facile entrare in quella ottica

Ricordo un momento di grande sfiga, verso i 21 anni, avevo appena vinto un concorso pubblico e ero al settimo cielo

In casa entusiasmo alle stelle da parte di mia madre e mia nonna

Poi arrivò una lettera che diceva che un tale mi era finito davanti avendo presentato titoli di precedenza assoluta

La sera venne un mio amico a trovarmi, che aveva vissuto l atmosfera di casa mia dei giorni prima, tipo carnevale di Rio. L aria in casa era funerea, musi lunghi e contriti

Ci chiudemmo in camera a parlare, dapprima seri, ma poi finimmo per scompisciarci dalle risate con complicità, pensando a quelle 2 povere donne di là, e a come l atmosfera in casa, da carnevale di Rio del giorno prima, era diventata di botto stile Romania di Ceauşescu.

Fu un modo x superare quel momento di grande sfiga


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io devo dire che non ho sfiga particolare in questi ultimi anni, parto sempre dalla idea di considerarmi fortunato, e questo aiuta molto
> 
> Credo che l autoironia aiuti molto, ma non è facile entrare in quella ottica
> 
> ...


Sempre detto che l'auto ironia ci salverà


----------



## Brunetta (12 Settembre 2016)

A parte che essermi sposata non ho avuto sfighe:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

*Barcollo, barcollo ma non mollo !!!*

Ore 8:22 
sono qui come ogni mese da quasi due anni,  in day hospital  ( che ormai ironicamente chiamo la mia seconda casa ) 
sono in attesa di entrare, il display giallo fluorescente, spero a breve si accenderà 
DLIN DLON 
N 22 ( che qui si va a numeri ) TERAPIA, si inizia 
ogni volta che entro qui trovo tante persone, troppe, giovani e meno giovani che aspettano pazientemente il proprio turno.
il chiacchiericcio nella sala d'attesa sale, si parla di vita per sconfiggere la morte, perché alcuni davvero, li vedi e li osservi sono stremati.
non  trovi disperazione ma forza e coraggio, caparbietà, e noti come in certi frangenti ognuno sappia tirare fuori il meglio di se 
devo dire che la sala d'attesa ha un aspetto allegro , poltroncine comode e colorate sui toni del rosso e del giallo, riviste, libri, accanto a qui un punto ristoro che aiuta a passare il tempo ( sgranocchiando qualcosa di buono )
ehm ecco proprio ora mi accorgo che devo fare ancora colazione  che sbadata fortuna il mio stomaco si è risvegliato ....Vado a magna !!!!  


To be continued ...


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Un abbraccio forte forte...... E un sorriso ....


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

.... Dicevo 

mi sono sfamata ( prediligo il salato anche per colazione di solito, stomaco forte ) 
al ritorno 
DLIN DLON 
Terapia n 22 già scattata ... Oggi mi va a culo  in alcune giornate più affollate si rischia di metter  radici nella poltroncina, il timore e' ci resterò attaccata ? :rotfl:
Mi fiondo nell'ambulatorio infermieristico dove ormai conosco tutte per nome, dove si scherza e si ride, ci si prende allegramente  te in giro 
parlando di sfiga sono un po' sfigata anche per la questione prelievi, ricerca della vena per la terapia, perché le mie vene da sempre, sfuggono, si nascondono, collassano ... Insomma Stronze come la padrona :mexican:
quindi all'inizio appunto quasi due anni fa mi feci installare un CVC ( catetere venoso centrale ) che affonda direttamente nella succlavia e lì non ci son cazzi , la vena c'è , pulsa, viva ed elargisce sangue a volontà o riceve medicinali come se fossero succhi di frutta ... La Bumba 
in effetti una gran comodità questo CVC  perché  in teoria sarei costretta a passare tipo mezz'ora per cercare una vena con tot tentativi e con il risultato che ti ficcano l'ago sul polso ( dolore) ed esci dalla terapia piena di buchi come la groviera 
:singleeye:

Sta a fini la prima dose di Bumba ... Chiamo l'infermiera 
... To be  continued


----------



## marietto (26 Settembre 2016)

Eh su, Fiammetta... un modo alternativo per passare la mattinata... 

Io al primo giro tanta terapia a base di bumbe, ma niente CVC, allora la vena la trovavano facilmente, i problemi li ho adesso quando faccio un prelievo, o un qualche liquido di contrasto...

A questo giro niente bumbe, in terapia con lo zainetto e le ciabattine dentro, come andare in piscina...

Speriamo di essere in fondo a questa tornata...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Settembre 2016)

:abbraccio:


Che bello prenderla così, quando si riesce.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2016)

*...*

... appena puoi, continua......


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> parlando di sfiga sono un po' sfigata anche per la questione prelievi, ricerca della vena per la terapia, perché le mie vene da sempre, sfuggono, si nascondono, collassano ...


Ma smetti di lamentarti. Che ne sai tu della sfiga? Leggi qui:
http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/...mini-cazzo-enorme-scrivono-whisper-115132.htm


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Ma smetti di lamentarti. Che ne sai tu della sfiga? Leggi qui:
> http://www.dagospia.com/rubrica-29/...mini-cazzo-enorme-scrivono-whisper-115132.htm


Ti amo :inlove: .... Cioè amo dissenatamente la tua ironia


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

.... Fine Bumba ... Qualcuno di voi ha sete .. ? Beh ma non posso offrire che è una Bumba speciale, fortifica e scalcagnifica , speriamo  

E dopo il bibitone, tocca coccolare il CVC e quindi via di eparinizzazione, insomma anche qui si tratta di iniettare un siringone di eparina e fisiologica per evitare, coaguli e trombi, che vero non  Sarebbero una cosuccia piacevole. 
per ora non annoierò con la gestione del CVC sappiate solo che è una sega inenarrabile ma fa sviluppare una pazienza infinita anche perché o così o pomi ( più o meno ) 

poi in in fila dal medico che mi segue.... Lo incontro in corridoio, " hai fatto con la terapia " ... "Si" ..." Allora vieni che ti visito " 
e via all'ambulatorio, due chiacchiere, visita, analisi ok ... " ti trovo bene " .... " come il bomba, caro mio " ( ormai ci diamo del tu e ci abbracciamo come cari amici in fondo la mia vita dipende  anche da lui, vogliamo tenerlo da conto sto omino  in camice bianco? Sì o no  ....Direi di sì  
ciao ... Ci si rivede tra un mese, così avremo il nuovo istologico 
... Il nuovo istologico ? perché ? ....e cari miei .... circa 10 giorni fa mi sono ciucciata 5 ore di intervento ... Ma questo è un'altro capitolo ....

il prossimo step sarà un flashback .... 

to be  continued ....


----------



## MariLea (26 Settembre 2016)

Dai Fiammetta che il link di President ti ha svoltato la giornata
poi toccare... è l'antisfiga per eccellenza!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Dai Fiammetta che il link di President ti ha svoltato la giornata
> poi toccare... è l'antisfiga per eccellenza!!!


Io adoro Pres che mi fa sempre ridere e lo sa


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2016)

Stavo ultimando uno dei capitoli che parlerà di un mio momento di criticità fisica...ma davanti a certe cose e davanti a chi la prende con questo spirito mi sento proprio sciocca...


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo ultimando uno dei capitoli che parlerà di un mio momento di criticità fisica...ma davanti a certe cose e *davanti a chi la prende con questo spirito mi sento proprio sciocca*...


è la stessa cosa che ho pensato.


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo ultimando uno dei capitoli che parlerà di un mio momento di criticità fisica...ma davanti a certe cose e davanti a chi la prende con questo spirito mi sento proprio sciocca...


Se  posso , devi scrivere 
1) perché lo avevi promesso  
2) perché è un piacere leggerti 
3) perché è interessante leggerti 

mi sembrano 3 motivi validissimi 
e spero che per la questione lavoro si risolva tutto al meglio


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Stavo ultimando uno dei capitoli che parlerà di un mio momento di criticità fisica...ma davanti a certe cose e davanti a chi la prende con questo spirito mi sento proprio sciocca...





Minerva ha detto:


> è la stessa cosa che ho pensato.


No dico, niente pensieri negativi qui si cerca di dissacrare e ironizzare 
quando racconterò come hanno tentato di farmi spiaccicare con la barella per portarmi a fare la 
Pet... Voglio vedere se non ridete


----------



## Minerva (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No dico, niente pensieri negativi qui si cerca di dissacrare e ironizzare
> quando racconterò come hanno tentato di farmi spiaccicare con la barella per portarmi a fare la
> Pet... Voglio vedere se non ridete


ragione, cazzarola metti l'elemetto la prossima volta no?


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> ragione, cazzarola metti l'elemetto la prossima volta no?


guarda è stata una comica, ho pensato "  sta a vedere che con il culo che ho ci rimetto le penne in modo così ridicolo !!!!" :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No dico, niente pensieri negativi qui si cerca di dissacrare e ironizzare
> quando racconterò come hanno tentato di farmi spiaccicare con la barella per portarmi a fare la
> Pet... Voglio vedere se non ridete


Racconterò le mie avventure piscione col caterere...


----------



## banshee (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No dico, niente pensieri negativi qui si cerca di dissacrare e ironizzare
> quando racconterò come hanno tentato di farmi spiaccicare con la barella per portarmi a fare la
> Pet... Voglio vedere se non ridete


dovrei raccontare le allegre avventure di Ban al Grifoni di Amatrice :rotfl::rotfl: quando ho avuto l'incidente e mi hanno ricoverata lì, mi hanno MESSO I CEROTTI E L'ACQUA OSSIGENATA, io c'avevo mezza faccia spappolata :rotfl::rotfl: sto porino coi cerotti...

mandata d'urgenza a Rieti.

poi la gente s'è stupita che è cascato l'ospedale su. ma troppo è durato! :rotfl::rotfl: era un catino già da anni.

calcola che da piccola mia nonna mi diceva "non ti far male per prati che sennò toccà portarti al grifoni :rotfl:"


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Racconterò le mie avventure piscione col caterere...


Ecco quello me  lo hanno risparmiato,,almeno a questo giro, ne ho un ricordo terrrrribbile quando feci l'appendicectomia !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> dovrei raccontare le allegre avventure di Ban al Grifoni di Amatrice :rotfl::rotfl: quando ho avuto l'incidente e mi hanno ricoverata lì, mi hanno MESSO I CEROTTI E L'ACQUA OSSIGENATA, io c'avevo mezza faccia spappolata :rotfl::rotfl: sto porino coi cerotti...
> 
> mandata d'urgenza a Rieti.
> 
> ...


Racconta' racconta che così si fa due risate !!!!! :festa:


----------



## Skorpio (26 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Sei riuscita a portare un tuo momento durissimo, addolcendolo fino a trasformarlo in sorriso...

Per non appesantire i nostri pensieri, per sorreggere chi leggendo poteva rischiare di scivolare dentro di se... Trovandosi a terra, piccolo.. e banale .. 

E non è il contenuto.. E non è la storia..

Ma il modo in cui ce l hai donata, che più di tutto descrive qualcosa di te.....

E ..... Quindi....... 

Grazie [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] .. Per questi momenti "dolci".....


----------



## MariLea (26 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io adoro Pres che mi fa sempre ridere e lo sa


Pres ha sempre la battuta pronta, forte!
Ma tu sei una potenza Fiamme' ...


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sei riuscita a portare un tuo momento durissimo, addolcendolo fino a trasformarlo in sorriso...
> 
> Per non appesantire i nostri pensieri, per sorreggere chi leggendo poteva rischiare di scivolare dentro di se... Trovandosi a terra, piccolo.. e banale ..
> 
> ...


Grazie a te


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Pres ha sempre la battuta pronta, forte!
> Ma tu sei una potenza Fiamme' ...


Ma de che !!!


----------



## Foglia (26 Settembre 2016)

Ci sono occasioni in cui vorrei trovare le parole per dire qualcosa di utile. Ma invece mi viene solo da mandare un abbraccio


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ci sono occasioni in cui vorrei trovare le parole per dire qualcosa di utile. Ma invece mi viene solo da mandare un abbraccio


:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

..... Flashback...

quella sera dovevo essere al Cisalpino (@Cassandra82 sa presumo di cosa parlo ) alle 22 
motivo risonanza magnetica alla colonna vertebrale ... Eh si, cari avventori, la mia schiena aveva dato dolorosamente ( nel seno letterale del termine )forfait, sciopero assoluto, " io non svolgo più le mie funzioni, Azzo tuoi" ... Avrà mica deciso di protestare per ottenere agevolazioni  e benefits ...ma di che tipo ? 
Quindi tecnicamente da persona con mobilità normale di colpo in un nano secondo ( e non esagero) come se qualcuno avesse abbassato un interruttore mi ritrovai paralizzata, unico movimento possibile braccia, mani, nuca 
il tutto accompagnato da dolori 24h/24 ( quelli lo sciopero non sapevano nemmeno che fosse, Sti impuniti ) 
e divenni nel breve periodo che restai bloccata a letto prima della risonanza la "fattona" più "fattona" del centro Italia 
praticamente mi nutrivo di oppiacei ma anche quelli più di 2/3 ore di sollievo non concedevano ... Tirchissimi proprio ... Ma dico una di concede alla droga e questa si rivela sta delusione !!!! Toccherebbe indire una protesta :carneval: vabbè ci organizzeremo con lo slogan " più oblio per tutti" 

quindi arrivai di corsa ..... Ahahahahahha ma de che di corsa ....ahahahah c'eravate cascati ... :rotfl:Ingenuotti !!!! 

Arrivai dicevo in auto andando tipo a 70 all'ora per la tragica E45 al Cisalpino ( più di tanto non poteva accelerare il povero autista accanto a me ... Pena mie offese, improperi e strali per lui e le sue prossime 25 generazioni... Il motivo ? se la schiena va in sciopero e duole DA MORÌ ... anche una buchetta di 5cm fa brodo ... Figuriamoci le voragini e gli avvallamenti della E45 Tze tze)......


Cazzo son le 7.38 ... Ehm .... se avete vere pazienza dopo che sono tornata dall'ospedale ( controllo chirurgico ) scriverò delle fantastiche avventure tra fiamma e la risonanza  un amore indissolubile proprio :rotfl:

to be continued...


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2016)

hai messo l'avatar giusto:guerriera coi controcazzi, avanti tutta
mi è sparito il punto esclamativo dalla tastiera


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai messo l'avatar giusto:guerriera coi controcazzi, avanti tutta
> mi è sparito il punto esclamativo dalla tastiera



 [MENTION=2743]Minerva[/MENTION]... m'hai scoperto ho rubato io i tuoi punti esclamativi per gli improperi che sto lanciando qui in hospital vista la fila kilometrica che devo fare per vedere quel figo del chirurgo

Te li restituisco con gli interessi: 4 punti interrogativi..3 virgole e 10 punti e virgola..: D


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> @_Minerva_... m'hai scoperto ho rubato io i tuoi punti esclamativi per gli improperi che sto lanciando qui in hospital vista la fila kilometrica che devo fare per vedere quel figo del chirurgo
> 
> Te li restituisco con gli interessi: 4 punti interrogativi..3 virgole e 10 punti e virgola..: D


e dove me li metto?
non è che sto qui a raccogliere tutti i punti del circondario


----------



## banshee (27 Settembre 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> *e dove me li metto?*
> non è che sto qui a raccogliere tutti i punti del circondario


..per fortuna che non c'è quella volgarona di [MENTION=5556]Nicka[/MENTION]....


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2016)

ho un sospetto sulla collocazione che mi avrebbe suggerito:racchia:


----------



## Spot (27 Settembre 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai messo l'avatar giusto:guerriera coi controcazzi, avanti tutta
> mi è sparito il punto esclamativo dalla tastiera


Quoto.. tifo per te, [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION].


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Minerva ha detto:


> e dove me li metto?
> non è che sto qui a raccogliere tutti i punti del circondario


Pensavo ad una raccolta punti   Alla fine serviranno per metterli qui 
[video=youtube_share;71Kg4_v7Qjs]https://youtu.be/71Kg4_v7Qjs[/video]


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Spot ha detto:


> Quoto.. tifo per te, @_Fiammetta_.


:inlove:  :abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (27 Settembre 2016)

ma leopardi hanno controllato sia sempre sepolto?perché secondo me s'è tanto rivoltato che ha spaccato tutto


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensavo ad una raccolta punti   Alla fine serviranno per metterli qui
> [video=youtube_share;71Kg4_v7Qjs]https://youtu.be/71Kg4_v7Qjs[/video]
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


 Vi prego ditemi che lo fa apposta! :unhappy:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ci dai forza con un sorriso per le nostre sciocchezze quotidiane


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vi prego ditemi che lo fa apposta! :unhappy:


Dice che è il suo nuovo impegno, far riavvicinare gli italiani al piacere della lettura di poesie e prosa 
io più che altro non ho capito perché finisce ogni verso con un esclamazione interrogativa, mica si aspetterà di ricevere risposte :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dice che è il suo nuovo impegno, far riavvicinare gli italiani al piacere della lettura di poesie e prosa
> io più che altro non ho capito perché finisce ogni verso con un esclamazione interrogativa, mica si aspetterà di ricevere risposte :rotfl:


Avrà capito che Leopardi si interroga sul senso dell'infinito :mexican:


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pensavo ad una raccolta punti   Alla fine serviranno per metterli qui
> [video=youtube_share;71Kg4_v7Qjs]https://youtu.be/71Kg4_v7Qjs[/video]
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


VOGLIO MORIREEEE??? :uhoh:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

Flashback parte seconda ........

arrivo al Cisalpino verso le 21.30 e il primo probema che si pone è come spostarsi dal parcheggio all'ambulatorio visto che non si deambula ... Potrei tentare di strisciare verso la meta come il migliore dei Marines  ma non ho l'outfit adatto e  non sarei glamour al punto giusto ... Inoltre  Rischierei di essere schiacciata da un distratto vecchietto con il bastone ld:

quindi .... Carrozzina !!!!!! scomoda peraltro :embolo:  è quella del cisalpino ed assomiglia più ad uno strumento di tortura 
fortunatamente la sosta nella sala d'attesa si limita a circa 10 minuti poi la dottoressa mi fa entrare nella sala di diagnostica dove c'è  la Risonanza Magnetica ... Ora ...non e' la prima volta che mi sottopongo a questo esame, noioso e talvolta lungo ma indolore ... Però fare la risonanza con dei dolori lancinanti alla schiena è come decidere di fare il fachiro senza la predisposizione psicologica adeguata :singleeye: 

mi mettono sul lettino e mi dicono stia ferma così ( ti sembrasse facile caro mio, così sembra che abbia una specie di sciabola che mi trapassa da parte a parte ... Divertentissimo !) 

poi si allontana e poco dopo dice " ora iniziamo " ...... Ok iniziamo, START ............... 

mmmmh speriamo finisca presto .....oddio ora mi prude la tetta sinistra e non mi posso muovere ggggrrrrrr.... Esclamazione :"non si muova" ... azz non gli sfugge nulla ... Ora dovrei aver finito ...... No ancora no ... Sta durando troppo .... Non è che sono andati tutti a casa e mi han lasciato qui .... Yuuuuuuu c'è nessuno ?  (cit.lete) ......." Signora abbiamo finito " 

STOP ... Dopo un minuto arrivano due infermieri che con molta delicatezza ( più o meno :singleeye mi risbattono sulla carrozzina 
esce il tecnico radiologo e mi guarda ... Mamma mia che brutta faccia ... Cioè la faccia è anche giovane e carina ma mi fissa come se fossi un ... Vediamo un po' ... Ecco si ... Come fossi un Fantasma .... Male, molto molto male .. 

Tossisce imbarazzato e si schiarisce la voce ... Penso : di male in peggio .... " il medico per refertare a quest'ora non c'e ... Ma se vuole possiamo ritenere  il suo esame urgente e inserirlo come primo della lista domani,  il referto alle 10,00 sarà pronto "... Chiedo : può anticiparmi Qualcosa? ... Risposta: è meglio se aspetta il referto .... Penso: tocchera stilare il testamento .... :facepalm:

Inutile le dirvi che il rientro in auto, sempre categoricamente a non più di 70 km/h, diventa  il più silenzioso della mia storia ... Sino ad ora .... È chiaro che la mia vita sta cambiando radicalmente .....

to be continued ...


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2016)

minchia sta fiammetta.
cioè, non so a voi, ma a me mi caga in testa.

 (anche se a volte non capisce una fava di quello che scrivo io, ma vabbe' )


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> minchia sta fiammetta.
> cioè, non so a voi, ma a me mi caga in testa.
> 
> (anche se a volte non capisce una fava di quello che scrivo io, ma vabbe' )


:bleble: 


no non potrei mai cagarti in testa al massimo farti una puzzetta profumosa tipo quelle di [MENTION=6587]Foglia[/MENTION] :carneval:


----------



## passante (27 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no non potrei mai cagarti in testa al massimo farti una puzzetta profumosa tipo quelle di @_Foglia_ :carneval:


e allora sto a posto


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Settembre 2016)

passante ha detto:


> e allora sto a posto


Sarò floreale lo gggggiuroooooooooo !!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (27 Settembre 2016)

ma per favore :scoreggia:


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2016)

Io vi avviso. Devo ancora smaltirla, la fagiolata Un po' di cipolla soffritta con la pancettina dolce, un pizzico di peperoncino e fagioli. Con un bicchiere di buon rosso. La pace dei sensi (prima della tempesta ).Buongiorno belli e belle


----------



## Skorpio (28 Settembre 2016)

*...*



Foglia ha detto:


> Io vi avviso. Devo ancora smaltirla, la fagiolata Un po' di cipolla soffritta con la pancettina dolce, un pizzico di peperoncino e fagioli. Con un bicchiere di buon rosso. La pace dei sensi (prima della tempesta ).Buongiorno belli e belle


...nelle mie esperienze da (ahimè) traditore ho imparato che le acque chete possono "esplodere" improvvisamente e quasi senza preavviso.........


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io vi avviso. Devo ancora smaltirla, la fagiolata Un po' di cipolla soffritta con la pancettina dolce, un pizzico di peperoncino e fagioli. Con un bicchiere di buon rosso. La pace dei sensi (prima della tempesta ).Buongiorno belli e belle


Madonna fatta così la fagiolata piace anche a me  mi inviti alla prossima ?


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Madonna fatta così la fagiolata piace anche a me  mi inviti alla prossima ?


Va bene, ben volentieri . A seguire concerto di gruppo @Skorpio: Coi fagioli e il vino le acque chete diventan mare in mezzo alla tempesta


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> Va bene, ben volentieri . A seguire concerto di gruppo @Skorpio: Coi fagioli e il vino le acque chete diventan mare in mezzo alla tempesta


 :rotfl::rotflSkorpio uomo avvisato, mezzo salvato


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Settembre 2016)

"Ognuno di noi ha due vite. La seconda inizia quando ci rendiamo conto di averne solo una. " (Cit. Confucio) 

questa è la regola della mia nuova vita, consapevolezza e determinazione 

questa frase mi accompagna dal giorno dopo la RMN,quando mi comunicarono l'esito dell'esame .

domani racconto ... L'inizio della seconda fulgida vita :up:


----------



## Foglia (28 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> "Ognuno di noi ha due vite. La seconda inizia quando ci rendiamo conto di averne solo una. " (Cit. Confucio)
> 
> questa è la regola della mia nuova vita, consapevolezza e determinazione
> 
> ...




Buona notte


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiamma hai il dono della scrittura leggera che io non ho (lo so che non ve n'eravate mai accorti:carneval ma io trattengo il fiato per te.
:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fiamma hai il dono della scrittura leggera che io non ho (lo so che non ve n'eravate mai accorti:carneval ma io trattengo il fiato per te.
> :abbraccio:


 :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

....the day alter ....

il giorno dopo per me non fu una sorpresa... Voglio dire avevo, la sera prima,  avuto conferma  dall'atteggiamento del tecnico  ( al quale sconsiglierei fortemente di intraprendere una seconda carriera come attore  ) che la situazione non era buona per niente, in più cari miei, ve lo dico "papale papale" il nostro corpo parla ... Habla ... ed io al primo accenno del dolore alla schiena così diverso dalle altre volte avevo immaginato, previsto, stabilito  che ci fosse qualcosa di più, qualcosa di troppo ...

ecco "troppo"   è il termine giusto ... Perché la RMN aveva evidenziato " una frattura patologica alla vertebra D12" 
e in questo caso "patologica" fa la differenza.
Come  mi spiego' la stessa mattina in reparto il medico, le fratture vertebrali dipendono per la maggior parte delle volte da incidenti...raramente ed in età avanzata con una osteoporosi importante possono manifestarsi fratture patologiche ma ovviamente non poteva essere il mio caso,#iosonoancoragiovineebella.it   ( seeeeee credeteci :rotfl 

la frattura in realtà era stata provocata da un "pannicolo" una crescita di tessuto tra la vertebra e il midollo spinale.
questo pannicolo svolgeva due funzioni ..... E qui vorrei sfatare un mito : ora porco zio il termine maschile ogni insegnante può spiegare essere di genere maschile ... e di solito tutto ciò che è di genere maschile più di una azione per volta  non riesce a compiere, il genere femminile è multitasking e fa più cose contemporaneamente .... Be' sto cacchio di  pannicolo no, lui deve aver avuto una spiccata anima femminile e tie' ( verso dell'ombrello ) cara Fiamma si era impegnato a : espandersi provocando la frattura irreversibile della vertebra e al tempo stesso invadere la sede del midollo tanto da comprimerlo con imminente, grave possibilità di una paralisi anche quella si, irreversibile. Evviva che figata  ve'??!!!! 

quindi cari miei potete immaginare che le cose stavano un tantinello precipitando e quindi tutti i soggetti interessati ( chi fece il referto, chi andò a ritirarlo, il mio medico di base ) si affrettarono a richiedere immediatamente un ricovero urgente tramite 118.

non sto ad annoiarvi con il subbuglio che si creò in famiglia quella mattina, l'unica calma giuro ero io,  il resto tra chi piangeva e chi si sentiva male ... Caos totale ....  potete immaginare da soli...sorvoliamo 

fatto sta che verso le 11.30 arrivò l'ambulanza  fuori dal mio cancello  quello che non potevo immaginare era che l'ambulanza era quella di fantozzi ( sì proprio quella che si rovescia nella strada e muore emettendo flebilissimi lamenti  ) 
ma che soprattutto sull'ambulanza erano saliti come medico ed autista : Fantozzi e Filini  

Ora già fu difficile trasportare la malata ( cioè io ) in una barella per due piani di scale piuttosto stretti, con Fantozzi e Filini che riuscivano ad ingarbugliarsi già solo con i comandi verbali :" alza più verso destra .... Non sinistra!!!!!! ...destra " .... " aspetta mi sono incastrato  tra il muro e la barella..... Torna indietro" ....." Ecco ora abbassa... no alza .....no abbassa " ( aiutoooo .... Dov'è l'interruttore per spegnere !!!!) ....
...già mi immaginavo di scivolare via come nelle migliori sit-com andandomi a sfracellare prima del portone di casa ...e soprattutto mi sono pentita  di non avere avuto nessuno che riprendesse con il telefonino perché era veramente tutto surrealmente comico  

Riusci  ad essere infilata nell'ambulanza Ed io pensai " il peggio è passato" ah ah ah ah ah ah povera, piccola illusa stai a gira  una scena con Fantozzi e Filini e pensi che il peggio sia passato .... ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ingenuotta   ..

e sì perché Fantozzi (il medico del 118) disse a Filini ( l'autista)  :" mi raccomando è una situazione grave, non dobbiamo procurare scossoni e sollecitazioni alla schiena della signora che rischia di restare paralizzata ( tanto perché le notizie devon esser date con delicatezza ai pazienti :rotfl: ) quindi  fai la strada .X... ( quella più lunga ma più agevole ) e non la strada .y... ( più veloce ma assolutamente disconnessa) 

ora immagino che Filini ( già tonto di suo ) quella mattina si fosse inciuccato perché riuscì a fare esattamente tutto ciò che non doveva ...
quindi al primo bivio imbocco'  la strada più disconnessa provocando a me un po' di ansia e in Fantozzi  panico vero e proprio " mi scusi sa ma che fa Filini ? Ma lo sa che qui rischiamo, la prego ....." E Filini " non si preoccupi Fantozzi ho tutto sotto controllo, vedrà arriveremo in un battibaleno ...." Ma come ci arriveremo ?  boh 

la strada disconnessa fu percorsa come se fosse uno slalom per cercare di evitare buche e avallamenti, con il risultato che Fantozzi che mi assisteva comincio'  a disconoscere qualsiasi sua responsabilità se fosse successo qualcosa di grave e ad avere  allucinazioni terribili ... Biascicava e sudava freddo .....era visibilmemte alterato.... Mi veniva da dirgli " caro vuole un tonico? la vedo un po' scombussolato " 
in tutto questo Filini era tranquillo e beato e addirittura canticchiava serafico una canzone di D'Alessio ( noooooooooooooo... Anatema .....)  :singleeye:

arrivammo inspiegabilmemte salvi ( non sani ) in ospedale ...... E ancora mi chiedo come sia stato possibile :mexican:

To be continued ....


----------



## passante (29 Settembre 2016)




----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Voglio dire avevo, la sera prima,  avuto conferma  dall'atteggiamento del tecnico  ( al quale sconsiglierei fortemente di intraprendere una seconda carriera come attore  )


In effetti tecnici o tecniche, infermieri/e e paramedici in generale, non sembrano particolarmente portati per fare i giocatori di poker professionisti...


----------



## Skorpio (29 Settembre 2016)

*...*

Non so se ridere o piangere.. 

Ma Filini con quegli occhiali come ha fatto a evitar le buche!!! 

E si davano del "lei"..???


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> In effetti tecnici o tecniche, infermieri/e e paramedici in generale, non sembrano particolarmente portati per fare i giocatori di poker professionisti...


Per nulla... Ma io taglio la testa al toro:
MO : " signora possiamo parlare con lei di tutto " 
IO : " non è che potete, dovete, dovete dire a me tutto, sono io la paziente " 

chiarezza innanzi tutto


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non so se ridere o piangere..
> 
> Ma Filini con quegli occhiali come ha fatto a evitar le buche!!!
> 
> E si davano del "lei"..???


Ridi 
aveva gli occhiali e la strada in questione essendo una strada panoramica ha di tutto voragini e dissestamemti, piccole frane toccherebbe esser del tutto cecati per non vederle 

no, si danno del tu ma non si capivano sembravano due estranei :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Per nulla... Ma io taglio la testa al toro:
> MO : " signora possiamo parlare con lei di tutto "
> IO : " non è che potete, dovete, dovete dire a me tutto, sono io la paziente "
> 
> chiarezza innanzi tutto


Eh, non so li da te, ma qui il personale non medico ha l'obbligo di non dirti niente finchè non te lo dice un medico, ma certe cose e certi imbarazzi sono evidenti...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh, non so li da te, ma qui il personale non medico ha l'obbligo di non dirti niente finchè non te lo dice un medico, ma certe cose e certi imbarazzi sono evidenti...


Ma io scasso direttamente ai medici. 
Messo in chiaro dal primo ricovero, ormai in ospedale do del "tu" a tutti i medici di reparto  scassoleballe 
pensa che il chirurgo che non conoscevo fino ad un mese fa ai due colloqui e visite preliminari prima dell'intervento siccome lo anticipavo sempre nelle tecniche chirurgiche che potevano essere applicate al mio caso, mi ha chiesto  :" ma lei come fa a sapere tutte queste cose? è informatissima " 
mia risposta  " sono io la malata, il minimo è tenermi informata e aggiornata sul mio reale stato di salute, a me sembra più che normale " 
lui mi ha replicato :" non creda sia così frequente, di solito i pazienti si informano poco e spesso in modo sbagliato "

ora anche che con lui sono passata al "tu"


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma io scasso direttamente ai medici.
> Messo in chiaro dal primo ricovero, ormai in ospedale do del "tu" a tutti i medici di reparto  scassoleballe
> pensa che il chirurgo che non conoscevo fino ad un mese fa ai due colloqui e visite preliminari prima dell'intervento siccome lo anticipavo sempre nelle tecniche chirurgiche che potevano essere applicate al mio caso, mi ha chiesto  :" ma lei come fa a sapere tutte queste cose? è informatissima "
> mia risposta  " sono io la malata, il minimo è tenermi informata e aggiornata sul mio reale stato di salute, a me sembra più che normale "
> ...


Anch'io faccio così, ma quando fai la maggior parte degli esami, hai davanti solo i "tecnici", e di solito si vede quando hanno visto qualcosa che non và... A me è successo così, pero' ho dovuto aspettare un medico per sapere di cosa si trattava...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Anch'io faccio così, ma quando fai la maggior parte degli esami, hai davanti solo i "tecnici", e di solito si vede quando hanno visto qualcosa che non và... A me è successo così, pero' ho dovuto aspettare un medico per sapere di cosa si trattava...


Ah si i tecnici non si sbilanciano, io come esame " principe" faccio PET/total body con contrasto ( glucosio) e li il tecnico poco più che lo vedo praticamente sono gli infermieri che smistano i pazienti come capotreni 

credo lo facciano appositamente così i tecnici non sono costretti a dirti o non dirti alcunché


----------



## MariLea (29 Settembre 2016)

cara [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION], ma questo è "L'angolo della S(tra)FIGA"!!!!!
che coraggio, che forza, che verve... 
mi sento una piccola ed inutile mollichina,
ti auguro un mondo di bene grande Fiamma :inlove:


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si i tecnici non si sbilanciano, io come esame " principe" faccio PET/total body con contrasto ( glucosio) e li il tecnico poco più che lo vedo praticamente sono gli infermieri che smistano i pazienti come capotreni
> 
> credo lo facciano appositamente così i tecnici non sono costretti a dirti o non dirti alcunché


Io faccio TAC e risonanze(con e senza contrasto) principalmente, con qualche TAC PET ogni tanto. Al sorgere del problema, stavo facendo una TAC senza contrasto, poi è entrata l'infermiera a mettere su l'iniezione balbettando che era meglio farla anche con il contrasto. Si percepiva una certa agitazione nella sala e ho capito, ovviamente, che c'erano problemi...

Al secondo giro, l'infermiera, finito l'esame, continuava a non farmi uscire con scuse che suonavano sempre più strampalate, avevo capito che avevano visto qualcosa, ma non mi hanno detto niente... Poi è arrivato il medico che mi seguiva...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> cara @_Fiammetta_, ma questo è "L'angolo della S(tra)FIGA"!!!!!
> che coraggio, che forza, che verve...
> mi sento una piccola ed inutile mollichina,
> ti auguro un mondo di bene grande Fiamma :inlove:


Grazie. :inlove: ma ti assicuro che nessuno è un inutile mollichina


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io faccio TAC e risonanze(con e senza contrasto) principalmente, con qualche TAC PET ogni tanto. Al sorgere del problema, stavo facendo una TAC senza contrasto, poi è entrata l'infermiera a mettere su l'iniezione balbettando che era meglio farla anche con il contrasto. Si percepiva una certa agitazione nella sala e ho capito, ovviamente, che c'erano problemi...
> 
> Al secondo giro, l'infermiera, finito l'esame, continuava a non farmi uscire con scuse che suonavano sempre più strampalate, avevo capito che avevano visto qualcosa, ma non mi hanno detto niente... Poi è arrivato il medico che mi seguiva...


Questo al primo esame che hai fatto per stabilire come mai non ti sentivi bene ?
per me con la .Rmn al Cisalpino hanno da subito visto il "pannicolo" tra vertebra e midollo e lì c'era poco da verificare.
 quando dopo 3 giorni ho fatto la PET in ospedale ( dopo la prima radio ) credo servisse loro,solo per capire quanto e dove  mi "illuminavo" con il contrasto, infatti trovarono anche un linfonodo che si accese come una lampadina :idea:


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Questo al primo esame che hai fatto per stabilire come mai non ti sentivi bene ?
> per me con la .Rmn al Cisalpino hanno da subito visto il "pannicolo" tra vertebra e midollo e lì c'era poco da verificare.
> quando dopo 3 giorni ho fatto la PET in ospedale ( dopo la prima radio ) credo servisse loro,solo per capire quanto e dove  mi "illuminavo" con il contrasto, infatti trovarono anche un linfonodo che si accese come una lampadina :idea:


Non esattamente. Io avevo avuto un sintomo abbastanza grave, ma non necessariamente relativo alla malattia che poi hanno scoperto.

Negli esami al ricovero non era emerso nulla di quella cosa, e con alcune cure, in teoria il problema avrebbe dovuto risolversi da solo.

Non risolvendosi in breve tempo si rendeva necessario un piccolo intervento in laparoscopia, che prevedeva una TAC preliminare. In quella TAC hanno scoperto il problema vero....

In pratica se tutto si fosse svolto nei tempi previsti la malattia non sarebbe stata scoperta per ancora tanto tempo...


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Non esattamente. Io avevo avuto un sintomo abbastanza grave, ma non necessariamente relativo alla malattia che poi hanno scoperto.
> 
> Negli esami al ricovero non era emerso nulla di quella cosa, e con alcune cure, in teoria il problema avrebbe dovuto risolversi da solo.
> 
> ...


Capisco, nel male .... Sei riuscito ad accorgerti in tempo 
anche per me il dolore dato dalla compressione midollare è stato un segnale rivelatosi poi positivo se no chissà quando e come mi accorgevo


----------



## marietto (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco, nel male .... Sei riuscito ad accorgerti in tempo
> anche per me il dolore dato dalla compressione midollare è stato un segnale rivelatosi poi positivo se no chissà quando e come mi accorgevo


Si, sembra strano parlare di scoprire una malattia così e dire "pensa che culo che ho avuto..." pero' poteva andare peggio davvero...


...
So che i video musicali dovrebbero essere confinati al loro settore, ma questo tuo thread mi ricorda questa canzone degli anni 20, rifatta da Sting per un film di tanti anni fa, quindi la posto per dedicartela e ringraziarti per la forza che questo 3D trasmette, [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]  

[video=youtube_share;qJ8ahL8LsEQ]https://youtu.be/qJ8ahL8LsEQ[/video] 

  Anche quando le nuvole più scure sono in cielo, non devi sospirare e non devi piangere,
  spargi un po' di felicità al tuo passaggio, per favore, provaci
  A cosa serve preoccuparsi e sentirsi triste, quando le giornate sono lunghe continua a sorridere
  spargi un po' di felicità al tuo passaggio fino a quando i sogni non diventano realtà


----------



## brenin (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco, nel male .... Sei riuscito ad accorgerti in tempo
> anche per me il dolore dato dalla compressione midollare è stato un segnale rivelatosi poi positivo se no chissà quando e come mi accorgevo





marietto ha detto:


> Si, sembra strano parlare di scoprire una malattia così e dire "pensa che culo che ho avuto..." pero' poteva andare peggio davvero...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


Quanto vi capisco.... delle volte penso sia il caso, o l'acume o l'insistenza del medico a far si che certi problemi - apparentemente secondari - non si rivelino poi addirittura vitali. Un mio familiare ( che godeva di ottima salute ) ebbe un crollo dell'emoglobina ( che scese a 8 ), il medico curante - nonostante una massiccia dose di ferro - volle approfondire ( nonostante l'età molto avanzata della paziente ) con una tac e da quell'esito si capì cosa effettivamente era la causa. Intervento d'urgenza, rimossa la massa, e valori ematici ritornati nella norma dopo poche settimane. Aggiungo anche che nell'ultimo ventennio la chirurgia ha fatto passi da gigante,a mio avviso, in determinati settori come quello a cui accennavo.


----------



## Nicka (29 Settembre 2016)

brenin ha detto:


> Quanto vi capisco.... delle volte penso sia il caso, o l'acume o l'insistenza del medico a far si che certi problemi - apparentemente secondari - non si rivelino poi addirittura vitali.


Concordo!!!
Questo è vero culo, tra l'altro!
Io ho avuto la fortuna di trovare una ragazza appena uscita dall'università, l'unica che si era impuntata a voler capire perchè stessi male. Del resto le mie analisi erano perfette.
Mi ha fatto tre volte l'ecografia. Io dicevo di avere dolori di notte all'altezza del fegato, sta cosa non la convinceva perchè il fegato era a posto.
Alla fine mi ha detto che a volte il corpo soffre a specchio, quindi si è concentrata a sinistra. Mi ha fatto rimanere tutta la mattina in ospedale e poi mi ha dato il suo parere. Confermato poi dal primario dove sono andata.
I medici prima non ci avevano visto nè capito nulla perchè si fermavano al fegato e pensavano avessi semplici dolori intercostali. Se non si fosse impuntata a quest'ora non stavo qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Si, sembra strano parlare di scoprire una malattia così e dire "pensa che culo che ho avuto..." pero' poteva andare peggio davvero...
> 
> 
> ...
> ...


 ma che bella !!!!! :inlove: 
Grazie 



brenin ha detto:


> Quanto vi capisco.... delle volte penso sia il caso, o l'acume o l'insistenza del medico a far si che certi problemi - apparentemente secondari - non si rivelino poi addirittura vitali. Un mio familiare ( che godeva di ottima salute ) ebbe un crollo dell'emoglobina ( che scese a 8 ), il medico curante - nonostante una massiccia dose di ferro - volle approfondire ( nonostante l'età molto avanzata della paziente ) con una tac e da quell'esito si capì cosa effettivamente era la causa. Intervento d'urgenza, rimossa la massa, e valori ematici ritornati nella norma dopo poche settimane. Aggiungo anche che nell'ultimo ventennio la chirurgia ha fatto passi da gigante,a mio avviso, in determinati settori come quello a cui accennavo.





Nicka ha detto:


> Concordo!!!
> Questo è vero culo, tra l'altro!
> Io ho avuto la fortuna di trovare una ragazza appena uscita dall'università, l'unica che si era impuntata a voler capire perchè stessi male. Del resto le mie analisi erano perfette.
> Mi ha fatto tre volte l'ecografia. Io dicevo di avere dolori di notte all'altezza del fegato, sta cosa non la convinceva perchè il fegato era a posto.
> ...


Per contro la trascuratezza personale e medica porta all'irreversibile 

Nel primo caso mi viene in mente il marito di una mia amica di infanzia che era scioccamemte convinto che fare una vita sana bastasse a preservare una buona salute.
Lui mangiava sano, non beveva, non fumava, ogni giorno faceva jogging e/o una lunga passeggiata e questo secondo lui bastava quindi nessun tipo di controllo, analisi ... Nonostante la moglie insistesse 
per farla breve si è accorto di star male quando il melanoma ormai lo aveva devastato, ora è in hospice e da lì non uscirà.

nel secondo caso una ragazza con i sintomi di un linfoma non hodgkin non riconosciuto nemmeno dal medico di base che la considerava solo depressa, lei per fortuna si è impuntata e grazie alla sua caparbietà si è salvata


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

..... L'amicizia indistruttibile....

questo post lo dedico ai miei amici reali ( non virtuali ) che nella lunga prima degenza mi sono stati vicinissimi, non leggeranno mai ma io in quei giorni ho toccato con mano quella che potrei definire l'amicizia indistruttibile, che supera gli ostacoli con la grazia e la leggiadria che solo un affetto vero sa donare.

La notizia  che ero stata  ricoverata d'urgenza divenne in poche ore tra loro un tam tam tramite il sempiterno WA 
cosi nel primo pomeriggio della mia degenza mi arrivarono a raffica messaggi da svariati amici, cugine, colleghi di lavoro.

Cercai di rassicurare tutti rispondendo con messaggi spiritosi che stemperassero la preoccupazione di chi mi aveva contattato .
alla mia migliore amica risposi :" beh che ci vuoi fare questo week non sapevo che fare ho pensato  bene di esser innovativa e di venire passare venerdì, sabato e domenica in ospedale, lancerò una nuova moda " 

Di fatto in poche ore erano a conoscenza del fatto che io fossi ( e dovessi restare ) immobile nel letto ospedaliero, mi era stato assolutamente vietato anche solo di tentare di alzare la spalliera del letto per poter mangiare.
saputo questo lo stesso giorno  ( questo lo scoprii in seguito ) organizzarono un vero è proprio planning di assistenza continua:
uno di loro fu incaricato di raccogliere ogni adesione con data ed orari e fecero un programma settimanale che mi garantiva Un'assistenza continua 

Tutti loro hanno famiglia, lavoro, impegni vari e decisero comunque che dovevano starmi vicini ed è stata una compagnia  allegra, pure un po' caciarona, premurosa e affettuosa... :inlove: si rideva pure troppo, tanto che una o due volte venimmo ripresi dal personale infermieristico ( giustamente ) 

dopo i primi due giorni, però,  mi imposi e negai loro di restare anche la notte, la notte potevo chiamare tranquillamente le infermiere di turno con il campanello, in fondo la notte si dorme no ? Eh insomma piena di cortisone pochino-ino:canna: e .... Se accadono alcuni eventi particolari   ... Difficile dormire ... Ma di questo ne parlerò più avanti ...

la mia degenza durò esattamente 14 giorni, i miei amici furono fantastici  :inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Che bello scoprire tanto amore!


----------



## MariLea (29 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ..... L'amicizia indistruttibile....
> 
> questo post lo dedico ai miei amici reali ( non virtuali ) che nella lunga prima degenza mi sono stati vicinissimi, non leggeranno mai ma io in quei giorni ho toccato con mano quella che potrei definire l'amicizia indistruttibile, che supera gli ostacoli con la grazia e la leggiadria che solo un affetto vero sa donare.
> 
> ...


Sicuramente meriti tanto amore Fiammetta, ma loro son stati davvero in gamba pure ad organizzarsi... caspità, mai sentita una cosa così bella


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sicuramente meriti tanto amore Fiammetta, ma loro son stati davvero in gamba pure ad organizzarsi... caspità, mai sentita una cosa così bella


non ti nascondo che stupì anche me


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Settembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bello scoprire tanto amore!


Già :inlove:


----------



## Nicka (30 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non ti nascondo che stupì anche me


Tanto per ridere...
Pensa che una (all'epoca pensavo fosse un'amica, poi è andata a schifio totale) poco dopo che ero uscita dall'ospedale io mi ha chiamata e mi ha chiesto di andarla a trovare a casa.
Le ho fatto presente che ero allettigata e facevo un po' di fatica a muovermi.
Lei di tutta risposta mi disse che aveva il trasloco da fare e aveva bisogno di una mano e se volevo mi pagava pure perchè "non ti faranno mica schifo due soldi e poi mio padre ha avuto un tumore al rene e glielo hanno asportato e dopo due giorni era in piedi"...:facepalm:
Credimi mi è scappato da ridere e le ho messo giù il telefono.
La gente a volte fa schifo...ed è in occasioni come queste che a volte si vede chi vale e chi no. Io ho capito entrambe le cose.
Sei stata fortunata!


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Tanto per ridere...
> Pensa che una (all'epoca pensavo fosse un'amica, poi è andata a schifio totale) poco dopo che ero uscita dall'ospedale io mi ha chiamata e mi ha chiesto di andarla a trovare a casa.
> Le ho fatto presente che ero allettigata e facevo un po' di fatica a muovermi.
> Lei di tutta risposta mi disse che aveva il trasloco da fare e aveva bisogno di una mano e se volevo mi pagava pure perchè "non ti faranno mica schifo due soldi e poi mio padre ha avuto un tumore al rene e glielo hanno asportato e dopo due giorni era in piedi"...:facepalm:
> ...


lo so  certezze che si sono riconfermate  in questi 2 anni, step by step

la tua non era un'amica ma un'opportunista, pure un tantino sadica :singleeye:


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

Grazie fiamma per avermi segnalato questo 3D.

mi piace pensare che le persone come te (rarissime, quasi uniche) hanno una coscienza di se stessi molto superiore alla norma.
mentre scrivi ti analizzi e porti il tuo pensiero ad uno stadio estremo, questo ti consente di essere ironica e molto probabilmente è la fonte della tua forza.

perché alla fine non bisogna arrendersi, ma c'è chi lo capisce tardi e si lascia andare e chi - come te - arriva direttamente al nocciolo della questione ancora prima che gli altri capiscano cosa stia accadendo.
credo che il tuo scrivere è un modo pratico per analizzare te stessa e capire qual'è la strada migliore da prendere in questo accidentato percorso che hai davanti.

noi non possiamo cambiare il nostro passato, non possiamo conoscere il nostro futuro, ma possiamo vivere al massimo il nostro presente. E devo dire con grande ammirazione che tu il tuo presente (da sfigata spaziale) lo sta affrontando in maniera strepitosa. Chi ti conosce di persona ha avuto una grande fortuna.
Non ti faccio un in bocca al lupo, perchè con la tua sfiga domani leggerei sui giornali "donna fiammante sbranata da lupo"


----------



## ologramma (30 Settembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ..... L'amicizia indistruttibile....
> 
> questo post lo dedico ai miei amici reali ( non virtuali ) che nella lunga prima degenza mi sono stati vicinissimi, non leggeranno mai ma io in quei giorni ho toccato con mano quella che potrei definire l'amicizia indistruttibile, che supera gli ostacoli con la grazia e la leggiadria che solo un affetto vero sa donare.
> 
> ...


mi hai fatto commuovere


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Grazie fiamma per avermi segnalato questo 3D.
> 
> mi piace pensare che le persone come te (rarissime, quasi uniche) hanno una coscienza di se stessi molto superiore alla norma.
> mentre scrivi ti analizzi e porti il tuo pensiero ad uno stadio estremo, questo ti consente di essere ironica e molto probabilmente è la fonte della tua forza.
> ...


grazie 

:rotfl::rotfl:Ci manca giusto un lupo 

spero che ci concederai pillole o brevi racconti sui tuoi capitoli


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> mi hai fatto commuovere


Grazie Olo


----------



## banshee (30 Settembre 2016)

come si suol dire, gli amici sono i fratelli che ti scegli.

io lo so bene, non avendo fratelli..

che bello 

Fiammè ma Fantozzi e Filini? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: com'è finita?? ma io mi rifiutavo di salire sull'ambulanza :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Filini che fa, dorme? no, consulto la mappa :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> come si suol dire, gli amici sono i fratelli che ti scegli.
> 
> io lo so bene, non avendo fratelli..
> 
> ...


Eh non potevo rifiutarmi  certo se ricapita chiedo la sostituzione :rotfl:

ma Fantozzi e soprattutto Filini arrivata al Promto Soccorso mi hanno dato una pacca sulla spalla :" buona fortuna, signora " 
ecco speriamo non esaurisca 

comunque  in ospedale trovi quanta più varietà di gente ci sia, tra medici, infermieri, pazienti 

in  quelle due settimane ho riso anche di brutto


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

...la folle notte insieme ad A...

prima di continuare ad aggiornarvi sulle mie dolenti note, vorrei illustrare la folle notte con A.

Ma chi è A?  Si accettano scommesse ...

no, tranquilli vi spiego immantinente 

la prima  settimana del mio ricovero  la trascorsi al reparto STROKE UNIT ( uno degli ennesimi termini inglesi gggggrrrr che per chi non sa, pochi immagino,  sta a significare unità neurovascolare per la cura di ictus ect ect ) 

ora potete immaginare che in quel reparto la maggior parte dei pazienti era in condizioni di salute piuttosto precarie.

io fui assegnata alla camera 7 dove era già in degenza A.
A era un distinto signore di circa 73 anni che nonostante la malattia era per la maggior parte delle volte senziente anche se talvolta, a tratti diveniva assente, spaesato, agitato, logorroico 
questa situazione si manifestava principalmente nelle ore notturne, complice appunto il buio che pare renda certi malati ancora più destabilizzati e la mancanza di assistenza familiare o) 

una di quelle notti fu particolarmente movimentata, non a causa mia che sostanzialmente ero immobile 

dovete sapere che passavo tutte  le notte con questa espressione ( pregasi osservare immagine allegata  ) 

a causa delle dosi massicce di cortisone ( che peraltro fa venire pure una fame famelica )

i due letti nella camera di degenza ( mio e di A. ) erano separati da quelle tendine tristissime che però riservano un minimo di privacy, quindi di notte potevamo sentire senza vederci 

A. Non poteva muoversi dal letto e quindi le infermiere gli alzavano ogni sera le sbarre laterali del letto per impedire che si spostasse autonomamente 

Quella notte era già stata piuttosto movimentata ma il culmine arrivo alle :

_*ore 3.15 circa*_ 

A:   aahhhhhhhhhh  ma sono al cimitero, sono morto?  è tutto buio ! Ma dove sono ! sarò sottoterra ? 

IO :    no, A. Non si agiti, si ricorda è ricoverato in ospedale perché si è sentito male qualche giorno fa, ha bisogno che le chiami le infermiere ? 

A:    ma chi è questa voce, un fantasma ! Ci sono  i fantasmi ? O madonna !!!

IO:    no, A. Si tranquillizzi sono la sua vicina di camera, sono con il letto dietro la tenda, stia tranquillo 

A:     ah sì la signora ! Ma senta le servono due chili di cipolle, mio genero le coltiva, le vuole ? Le vado a prendere 

IO :   no, la ringrazio ho già tante  cipolle a casa non mi servono... Sarà per la prossima volta ... Ascolti A. Le chiamo le infermiere... Forse è meglio 

A:     se non vuole le cipolle abbiamo anche le patate e l'insalata, sono buone sa, le coltiviamo "bRio" tanto costan poco, sa quanto vengono al chilo ? Ma lei lo conosce mio cognato ? 

IO :    ( ma non era il genero :singleeye  no, guardi ora non ho nemmeno i soldi...davvero senza complimenti, che dice vuol provare a dormire ? 

A:      dormire? Ma non è ora di andare a lavorare ? Ora scendo e vado in bagno.... Mi sono ingarbugliato !!!! Ma dove mi hanno messo ? ! 

.... Rumori delle sbarre del letto che venivano scosse .... Sempre più forte 

IO premo il campanello per chiamare le infermiere .... 

arrivano le  infermiere accendono le luci ed esclamano " oh signore ma come si è messo ???" 
A. Era praticammete ciondoloni sulle sbarre del letto 

" su , su aiutami a tirarlo su" 
" mamma mia tocca cambiargli il pannolone è tutto bagnato " 
......
" Mah!!!!!! questa non mi era mai capitata !!!! Guarda qui cosa ho trovato !!! Dobbiamo chiamare i familiari questo pover'uomo non può stare solo la notte " 

A. Alle 20:00 circa aveva telefonato alla moglie con il cellulare, poi probabilmente già confuso aveva immaginato di infilarlo in tasca ed invece era finito nel pannolone :singleeye:

dalla sera seguente i suoi familiari lo assistettero ogni notte ..


----------



## alias75 (30 Settembre 2016)

Pillole di vita raccontate in maniera spaventosamente disarmante.
sei una bella persona fiamma...


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Settembre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Pillole di vita raccontate in maniera spaventosamente disarmante.
> sei una bella persona fiamma...


 gracias


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...la folle notte insieme ad A...
> 
> prima di continuare ad aggiornarvi sulle mie dolenti note, vorrei illustrare la folle notte con A.
> 
> ...


Un pezzo splendido, Fiammetta! E' stato un piacere leggerlo...:up:

Dei miei ricoveri non ricordo esperienze di questo tipo, forse perchè mi prende una smania terribile di recuperare in fretta per uscire dall'Ospedale appena possibile.

Il ricovero più difficile è stato l'ultimo... Dovevo essere operato al cervello il giorno successivo (e quindi avrei avuto bisogno di una certa tranquillità) e mi hanno messo in Neurologia... Una notte terrificante fra lamenti, gente che si alzava e non si doveva alzare, persone che urlavano (poveretti, dovevano stare male proprio tanto) e un tipo, nella mia stanza, che dava di matto come Renfield (Tom Waits) nel Dracula di Coppola. 

A parte il fatto che non si riusciva a dormire, anche se fossi riuscito avrei avuto paura di trovarmi davanti il mio compagno di stanza quando aprivo gli occhi... 

Quando al mattino sono arrivate le infermiere e i barellieri per portarmi in sala operatoria ho pensato "finalmente mi addormentano..."


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Un pezzo splendido, Fiammetta! E' stato un piacere leggerlo...:up:
> 
> Dei miei ricoveri non ricordo esperienze di questo tipo, forse perchè mi prende una smania terribile di recuperare in fretta per uscire dall'Ospedale appena possibile.
> 
> ...


Invece per me le due settimane di ricovero sono state un' esperienza di varia umanità eccezionale 
aneddoti curiosi e stravaganti me ne sono capitati davvero tanti 

uno brevissimo te lo racconto 
la seconda settimana mi spostano nel reparto adeguato in Onco  e poco dopo arriva l'infermiera per vedere la mia cartella clinica e farmi le solite domande. ( anamnesi, medicinali che assumo, allergie ect ect ) 

dopo un po' arrivano due giovani laureande che immagino stessero facendo tirocinio 
i letti del reparto sono quanto di più tecnologico possa esserci, sembrava di stare nella cuccetta di una nave spaziale 
ovviamente dotato di telecomando con innumerevoli funzioni 

tieni presente che io dovevo stare stesa, supina senza muovermi se non alzare la testa per mangiare tipo di 3/5 cm 
quindi non potevo stare su un fianco, non potevo stare seduta, in sostanza più stavo immobile meglio era 

ora te immagina una pora disgraziata così alla mercé di due laureande che decidono di stabilizzare il letto con il telecomando aura: 

"come si stabilizza?"  e "boh" dice una e comincia ad armeggiare, pigia un pulsante e tac mi ritrovo basculante verso destra e subito dopo verso sinistra 
faccio :" ehm rischio di cadere così " ed intanto le mie mani cominciavano a tenersi alle sponde  del letto 

allora riprovano e mi ritrovo con la testa in giù e i piedi in su con una pendenza presumo di 45 gradi 
ed io :" così mi sale il sangue  alla testa ".... Divento blu ah ah ah ah 
" non capisco " dice la laureanda .... " nemmeno io" rispondo e le mie mani si aggrappano e comincio a puntare i piedi per non scivolare via 

Prende il telecomando la seconda laureanda, "forse è questo "
" forse anche no " mi ritrovo quasi in verticale mentre le mie mani orami sono artigli e i piedi prensili ed io mi sento tanto un gatto attaccato ai coglioni di qualcuno  


" mi scusi signora, non capiamo bene i tasti del telecomando... Forse può essere questo ?" 

comincia ad alzarsi la spalliera, poi la parte finale dove sono i piedi, volevano trasformarmi in un sandwich, toast, paninazzo ? Boh :rotfl:

ed io " forse è il caso che chiamiamo l'infermiera ? " :singleeye:

l'infermiera ha esclamato " ma amate il rischio ?"  

alla fine tutto molto divertente meglio che il TAGADA'  da adolescente :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Invece per me le due settimane di ricovero sono state un' esperienza di varia umanità eccezionale
> aneddoti curiosi e stravaganti me ne sono capitati davvero tanti
> 
> uno brevissimo te lo racconto
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:Io tendo a non "registrare" molto in quei periodi... In "Amore e Guerra" Woody Allen diceva "...E io camminerò nella tenebrosa valle della morte... Anzi, ora che ci penso... Io CORRERO' nella tenebrosa valle della morte, perchè prima ne esci e meglio sarà..." Ecco, io sui ricoveri ospedalieri sono un po' di quell'idea...


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Io tendo a non "registrare" molto in quei periodi... In "Amore e Guerra" Woody Allen diceva "...E io camminerò nella tenebrosa valle della morte... Anzi, ora che ci penso... Io CORRERO' nella tenebrosa valle della morte, perchè prima ne esci e meglio sarà..." Ecco, io sui ricoveri ospedalieri sono un po' di quell'idea...


Io invece tendo ad ingurgitare tutto ciò che mi accade, nel bene e nel male, e metabolizzo con i miei tempi e a modo mio
ho capito di essere una finta pessimista ( da fanciulla mi sentivo molto pessimista :rotfl e sta di fatto che  mio malgrado tendo a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno


----------



## marietto (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io invece tendo ad ingurgitare tutto ciò che mi accade, nel bene e nel male, e metabolizzo con i miei tempi e a modo mio
> ho capito di essere una finta pessimista ( da fanciulla mi sentivo molto pessimista :rotfl e sta di fatto che  mio malgrado tendo a vedere il bicchiere mezzo pieno


Io mi sono sempre considerato, e sono sempre stato considerato, un pessimista di quelli proprio patologici :rotfl:

Ma in realtà è saltato fuori che si tratta principalmente di un meccanismo difensivo sviluppato fin da bambino. E' un modo di abbassare le aspettative sia degli altri che soprattutto mie e di nascondere pudicamente una fiducia interiore che io considero, evidentemente, una manifestazione di vulnerabilità. 

Sostanzialmente il mio pensiero originario è positivo, poi intervengono altri meccanismi interiori a convincermi del contrario (una specie di "che cazzo dici?") 

In ogni caso il mio essere refrattario ai ricoveri si è rivelato una cosa positiva. Mi sprona a recuperi lampo per finire più in fretta (sei giorni dopo l'intervento al cervello ero già a casa... )


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Io mi sono sempre considerato, e sono sempre stato considerato, un pessimista di quelli proprio patologici :rotfl:Ma in realtà è saltato fuori che si tratta principalmente di un meccanismo difensivo sviluppato fin da bambino. E' un modo di abbassare le aspettative sia degli altri che soprattutto mie e di nascondere pudicamente una fiducia interiore che io considero, evidentemente, una manifestazione di vulnerabilità. Sostanzialmente il mio pensiero originario è positivo, poi intervengono altri meccanismi interiori a convincermi del contrario (una specie di "che cazzo dici?") In ogni caso il mio essere refrattario ai ricoveri si è rivelato una cosa positiva. Mi sprona a recuperi lampo per finire più in fretta (sei giorni dopo l'intervento al cervello ero già a casa... )


. Ottimo !!!! Io sono stata buttata fuori dopo due giorni dall'intervento in versione full- optional con i drenaggi .... Mi sentivo molto ...Alien


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> insomma ultimamente ne ho avuta abbastanza e sono in divenire, quando è passata magari ne scrivo
> 
> però se avete vissuto momenti di autentica sfiga che si sono risolti anche con risvolti comici, boh ....se ne può scrivere per sfidare la sfiga stessa
> 
> ovviamemte qui l'OT ed il cazzeggio è ammesso  anzi sarebbe propedeutico



Non riesco a trovare nella mia vita momenti di autentica sfiga: qualsiasi circostanza, anche la più penosa, alla fine dei salmi si è sempre rivelata un'opportunità. Forse sono io che sono un'inguaribile ottimista e carpisco da ogni evento qualcosa di buono, non so. E' una cosa che mi viene naturale proprio. E di sfighe, oggettivamente parlando, non è che me se ne siano D) abbattute poche! Per dire, quando un mio collega mi voleva soffiare il posto di lavoro armeggiando in tutti i modi, è finito malamente innamorandosi di me :rotfl:dopo che alle sue scuse, ad arcano scoperto, gli dissi che stava apposto così , oppure quando in preda all'unica, mondiale, crisi di panico avuta in piena autostrada, sola, ho chiesto aiuto ad un tipo in un'area di servizio rivelatosi un figaccione di testa e di fisico notevole. Ogni cosa ha il suo perchè, soprattutto le sfighe


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Non riesco a trovare nella mia vita momenti di autentica sfiga: qualsiasi circostanza, anche la più penosa, alla fine dei salmi si è sempre rivelata un'opportunità. Forse sono io che sono un'inguaribile ottimista e carpisco da ogni evento qualcosa di buono, non so. E' una cosa che mi viene naturale proprio. E di sfighe, oggettivamente parlando, non è che me se ne siano D) abbattute poche! Per dire, quando un mio collega mi voleva soffiare il posto di lavoro armeggiando in tutti i modi, è finito malamente innamorandosi di me :rotfl:dopo che alle sue scuse, ad arcano scoperto, gli dissi che stava apposto così , oppure quando in preda all'unica, mondiale, crisi di panico avuta in piena autostrada, sola, ho chiesto aiuto ad un tipo in un'area di servizio rivelatosi un figaccione di testa e di fisico notevole. Ogni cosa ha il suo perchè, soprattutto le sfighe


appunto: non tutto il male fine per nuocere :up:

Mentre il figaccione in avatar chi è ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> appunto: non tutto il male fine per nuocere :up:
> 
> Mentre il figaccione in avatar chi è ?



Giancarlo Cattaneo :up:





Non so se


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Giancarlo Cattaneo :up:
> 
> 
> View attachment 11986
> ...


Ah si si  confermo la mia prima impressione :giudice:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah si si  confermo la mia prima impressione :giudice:


Era per lui la richiesta di abbiglio di qualche mese fa


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Era per lui la richiesta du abbiglio di qualche mese fa


WOOOWWWW meritava  :up:

ma poi sei andata ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> WOOOWWWW meritava  :up:
> 
> ma poi sei andata ?


No


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> No


Come si diceva sopra, troviamo il lato positivo...... l'outfit ti è servito per qualche altra occasione interessante ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come si diceva sopra, troviamo il lato positivo...... l'outfit ti è servito per qualche altra occasione interessante ?



Mi servirebbe adesso. Che ci ho il collega diogrecoscesointerra :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Mi servirebbe adesso. Che ci ho il collega diogrecoscesointerra :rotfl:


Indossalo, indossalo :festa:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Indossalo, indossalo :festa:


Sposatissimo.

Anche se pare piacione. Ehm. 

Magari solo la soddisfazione di vedere che ce prova?


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Sposatissimo.
> 
> Anche se pare piacione. Ehm.
> 
> Magari solo la soddisfazione di vedere che ce prova?


Anche tutto di un pezzo ?


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche tutto di un pezzo ?


Pare di no. Si sbilancia con osservazioni particolari, tipo ha notato le mie borse  e che quando mi chiede se può farmi una domanda io gli dò direttamente la risposta senza che lui la faccia :rotfl:


Fiammè, anche se fosse, ma è parecchio improbabile, che mi/gli si accenda una fiammella, la sola idea che qualcun'altra possa passare quello che ho passato io, mi fa accapponare i peli delle braccia 


Epperò, almeno posso dire che è un gran piacere lavorarci insieme, anche perchè è proprio bravo.


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Pare di no. Si sbilancia con osservazioni particolari, tipo ha notato le mie borse  e che quando mi chiede se può farmi una domanda io gli dò direttamente la risposta senza che lui la faccia :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Fiammè, anche se fosse, ma è parecchio improbabile, che mi/gli si accenda una fiammella, la sola idea che qualcun'altra possa passare quello che ho passato io, mi fa accapponare i peli delle braccia
> ...


Ok, un ottimo collega fa sempre bene alla salute :up:


----------



## Andrea Lila (1 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok, un ottimo collega fa sempre bene alla salute :up:


Di già vado sempre volentieri al lavoro perchè quelle ore lì sono le meno faticose della giornata (amo!); mò che ci ho pure il valore aggiunto sono stranamente puntuale, anzi ti dirò che giovedi mattina sono arrivata perfino con un'ora di anticipo per aver sminchiato l'orario: mai successo in decenni di onorato servizio :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Di già vado sempre volentieri al lavoro perchè quelle ore lì sono le meno faticose della giornata (amo!); mò che ci ho pure il valore aggiunto sono stranamente puntuale, anzi ti dirò che giovedi mattina sono arrivata perfino con un'ora di anticipo per aver sminchiato l'orario: mai successo in decenni di onorato servizio :rotfl:


Vedi che rendere piacevole  il luogo di lavoro ottimizza la produttività, c'hanno ragione i sindacati :singleeye::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

...dove ero rimasta....


il giorno del ricovero è stato piuttosto impegnativo, dopo giusto due ore che era nel letto ( di dolore) cominciarono a fiondare in camera primari e medici dei reparti di neurochirurgia, neurologia, Onco, radioterapia e sai tu che altro :rotfl:

sono stata visitata da tutti ( nel frattempo avevano già fatto il prelievo per le analisi che erano a disposizione dei medici ) 
per ogni visita si ricominciava daccapo a rispondere alle varie domande necessarie per stilare un'anamnesi ( ma una cartella clinica condivisa no ? :singleeye  alla quarta volta che rispondevo alle stesse domande mi ero un tantino scocciata  e sbuffavo un po' ... Tipo ciminiera :canna: :nclpf:

uno dei medici, ad un certo punto, mi chiese a bruciapelo :" parliamo con uno sei suoi familiari o possiamo parlare con lei ?" 
" DOVETE parlare con me, la prego di esser chiaro senza omissioni " 
prima di illustrarmi  quello che fino ad ora ho  più meno spiegato sull'origine della malattia mi disse :" dovrà combattere una battaglia lunga e difficile, quindi ce la metta tutta ....." :nuke:....Per così dire uomo ...ossia donna  avvisata, mezza salvata.

comunque all'inizio regnava il caos anche nelle loro capoccie ( per quanto professionalmente buone o eccellenti eeehhh ) 
Quindi il neurochirurgo voleva operare... Tipo entro 2 giorni .... il radioterapia sbruciacchiarmi ben bene... Immediatamente o quasi, il neurologo verificare con ulteriori esami prima di ...decidere cosa fare . , Onco attendere pet ect ect 
ce ne fossero stati due in accordo tra loro :rotfl:alla fine dopo un simposio o conciliabolo articolato ... Venne nominato il VINCITORE  and ...

THE WINNER WAS " *radio terapista* " alco: 

Fu così che il giorno seguente, un luminoso anche se freddo sabato di inverno,  scesi al piano -2 ... Radioterapia O.

_*Radioterapia : come abbronzarsi permanentemente ...*_.

ma questo segreto ve lo spiego alla prossima 


To be continued ....


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fiamma sei meravigliosa!


----------



## Andrea Lila (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fiamma sei meravigliosa!



Strappare una lacrima a me è come scavare nel Sahara cercando l'acqua. Fiamma sei potente


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fiamma sei meravigliosa!





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Strappare una lacrima a me è come scavare nel Sahara cercando l'acqua. Fiamma sei potente View attachment 11988


siete carinissime :inlove:
Ma anche no...sono un a persona normalissima direi standard avete  presente quando vai ad acquistare un'auto nuova ? 
Ecco sono una versione basic  non ho optional :rotfl:

questo per dire che credo fermamente nella potenza, nella caparbietà, nella consapevolezza e serenità che si rivela  in ogni essere umano quando si trova ad affrontare situazioni un po' difficili, disastrate, complicate, cazzute 
che sulla carta dovrebbero far tremare i polsi ..... Invece tutto resta ben saldo


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> siete carinissime :inlove:
> Ma anche no...sono un a persona normalissima direi standard avete  presente quando vai ad acquistare un'auto nuova ?
> Ecco sono una versione basic  non ho optional :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Siamo tutti più forti di quello che crediamo.
Qualcuno un po' di più :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Vabbeh ...

sto seguendo Le Iene : un servizio su quella sciroccata della Brigliadori e i suoi deliri di onnipotenza ... Ma sta male de capoccia seriamente :singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbeh ...
> 
> sto seguendo Le Iene : un servizio su quella sciroccata della Brigliadori e i suoi deliri di onnipotenza ... Ma sta male de capoccia seriamente :singleeye:


Certe posizioni sono criminali.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certe posizioni sono criminali.


Secondo me, anche 
voglio dire ognuno ha legittimamente il diritto di scegliere come curarsi, se curarsi ( mi viene in mente una signora che era in camera con me la seconda settimana di ricovero che rifiuto' categoricamente ogni cura, nonostante i medici passarono Giorni a tentare di convincerla ) 

ma propagandare certe pratiche alternative, peraltro facendo pagare un obolo e istituendo degli incontri mistici che servono soprattutto a plagiare il prossimo a me fa specie


----------



## Brunetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Secondo me, anche
> voglio dire ognuno ha legittimamente il diritto di scegliere come curarsi, se curarsi ( mi viene in mente una signora che era in camera con me la seconda settimana di ricovero che rifiuto' categoricamente ogni cura, nonostante i medici passarono Giorni a tentare di convincerla )
> 
> ma propagandare certe pratiche alternative, peraltro facendo pagare un obolo e istituendo degli incontri mistici che servono soprattutto a plagiare il prossimo a me fa specie


Oltretutto i progressi medici sono talmente rapidi e si ottengono risultati impensabili fino a qualche decennio fa che penso che spesso i medici si trovino a dover convincere che certe diagnosi non sono condanne. Una propaganda dissennata di cure alternative può allontanare da quelle cure efficaci.


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oltretutto i progressi medici sono talmente rapidi e si ottengono risultati impensabili fino a qualche decennio fa che penso che spesso i medici si trovino a dover convincere che certe diagnosi non sono condanne. Una propaganda dissennata di cure alternative può allontanare da quelle cure efficaci.


Esatto :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

...alla Beauty Farm di radioterapia ...


il sabato  mattina, niente colazione ma solo gastroprotettore  
il motivo è semplice mi è  stata prenotata la prima seduta alla Beauty Farm di radioterapia 
quindi alle 10 circa arriva l'infermiere che mi porta a zonzo nel mio letto ipertecnologico, fino al piano -2 

li mi lascia in sosta sul corridoio a candire  imparero' nei giorni seguenti che le soste nei corridoi in attesa di esami diagnostici sono la norma .... Aspetto.... Aspetto... Aspetto :girapalle: Comincio pure a preoccuparmi perché se mi scappa la pipì che faccio ?  Mica posso farla sotto !!! :nuke:

Però il pericolo vescica strapiena, fortunatamente, non si pone e dopo un tempo che per me sembra interminabile arriva il medico che si occuperà Con i suoi collaboratori della radioterapia 
mi spiega brevemente come si svolgerà il tutto e mi esorta e conforta dicendo che dopo la radio il dolore alla schiena finalmente  sparirà .... Evvaaiiiiii :festa: sarebbe ora !!!! Stappiamo un prosecco ?! :cincin:

mi fanno entrare nel primo ambulatorio piuttosto ampio con diversi macchinari diagnostici 

il mio è quello centrale ed è un lettino rigido tipo quelli usati in risonanza magnetica o pet ed intorno ad esso un enorme anello largo circa un metro pieno di pulsanti, schermi, led chi più ne ha più ne metta  sempre di navi spaziali si tratta ... Prima o poi spunterà fuori SPOCK :rotfl:

si inizia con il centraggio : consiste nel fare raggi X alla parte interessata e poi sovrapporre questi raggi al corpo del paziente affinché si possa "disegnare" con dei puntini indelebili le coordinate sulla pelle del paziente per far sì che poi la radio " cuocia " a puntino ciò che deve esser cotto e non altro  insomma avete presente la settimana enigmistica, il gioco in cui devi unire i puntini ecco più o meno i puntini disegnati su di me identificavano la soluzione ovvero sia dove pulsare  

dico subito che la posizione è scomoda a maggior ragione se hai dolori continui ma tant'è tocca restare immobili anche mezzo centimetro di spostamento del corpo può determinare l'errore e se ti cuociono altro so cazzi 
mi era stato spiegato, inoltre, che la potenza utilizzata sarebbe stata quella massima tollerabile oltre la quale non si può andare pena conseguenze anche gravi per il paziente 
quindi stavo lì ... Zitta... Buona... Senza fiatare o lamentarmi ... Alto tasso di sopportazione 

la radio di per se non è nulla di che, nel mio caso questo anello che aveva ormai inserite le coordinate del mio corpo al millimetro mi girava intorno, ogni tot si fermava e bruciacchiava, la sensazione è quando bruciacchi il pollo per togliere il residuo di penne  senti solo un gran calore, un bruciore soffuso che penetra dentro, tutto sommato per me sopportabile 

in tutto il  "centraggio e radio" sarà durato tipo 40 minuti, poi mi rimettono nel letto di dolore ( la tecnica e' quella di usare degli scivoli per spostare il corpo da un piano all'altro ) 
il medico mi spiega che è andato tutto molto bene e che la parte interessata è stata colpita come doveva e  mi ripromette che i dolori spariranno  "speriamo bene" penso io ....


... To be continued ...


----------



## Foglia (3 Ottobre 2016)

E' bello sentirlo raccontare così... 

Ti accorgi dell'importanza di avere un sorriso per la vita soprattutto quando non è benevola. E non solo ti ritrovi con più forza, ma ti trovi ad averne pure trasmessa. Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' bello sentirlo raccontare così...
> 
> Ti accorgi dell'importanza di avere un sorriso per la vita soprattutto quando non è benevola. E non solo ti ritrovi con più forza, ma ti trovi ad averne pure trasmessa. Grazie


Prego 

si ognuno tira fuori il meglio di se nel momento del bisogno:up:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (3 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mi era stato spiegato, inoltre, che la potenza utilizzata sarebbe stata quella massima tollerabile oltre la quale non si può andare pena *conseguenze anche gravi per il paziente*


Tipo che poi inizia a collezionare i Thun e spammare cappuccini cuorati?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Tipo che poi inizia a collezionare i Thun e spammare cappuccini cuorati?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Boh però mentre me lo spiegavano erano seri seri :singleeye:


----------



## marietto (3 Ottobre 2016)

E' sempre fantastico leggerti, [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] , vedo che tu hai fatto parecchia terapia da interna (ricoverata) rispetto a me.

A parte la recente operazione io ho sempre fatto tutto in Day Hospital. 

La radio ho fatto 33 sedute al primo giro e 10 al secondo (meno e più brevi, ma terrificanti, perchè erano alla testa e mi mettevano una maschera che era un toccasana per la mia claustrofobia!). Però io andavo con il mio zainetto, che dovevo spogliarmi e mettermi il camice che mi davano loro e togliere le scarpe e mettere le ciabattine...

Insomma sembrava che andassi a un corso di nuoto


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E' sempre fantastico leggerti, @_Fiammetta_ , vedo che tu hai fatto parecchia terapia da interna (ricoverata) rispetto a me.
> 
> A parte la recente operazione io ho sempre fatto tutto in Day Hospital.
> 
> ...


Anche io dopo le prime due settimane di ricovero che, credo anzi sono certa, sono servite solo per "mapparmi" ben bene e vedere se avevo altri problemi da risolverle poi ho continuato e continuo tuttora tutto in DH ...

nelle le due settimane mi hanno rivoltato come un calzino, a parte la mappatura dei nei credo abbian controllato tutto tra eco, raggi, tac, ho fatto pure un orto panoramica :singleeye:
orami conosco quasi tutto il personale dei vari ambulatori, son di famiglia 


ora però mi tocca fare un appello a chi legge, che risulterà banale, ma insomma io lo faccio :
oggi alle 16 andrò al funerale del marito di una mia amica di infanzia
ecco lui era un salutista : correva ogni giorno per mantenersi in forma da quando era giovanissimo, non beveva, non fumava e mangiava sostanzialmente sano, unico neo non faceva controlli diagnostici "perché tanto seguiva una vita sana ... Quindi " ...Però un melanoma metastasizzato se lo è portato via in 3 mesi ( dalla scoperta ) 
Ecco per quanto ognuno ritenga di fare una vita sana ( che è giusto fare ) fate tutti i controlli che devono essere fatti, analisi, check-up periodici, esami diagnostici preventivi, fateli ....


----------



## MariLea (3 Ottobre 2016)

Si dice sempre, ma poi non si fanno mai, purtroppo.


----------



## disincantata (4 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Anche io dopo le prime due settimane di ricovero che, credo anzi sono certa, sono servite solo per "mapparmi" ben bene e vedere se avevo altri problemi da risolverle poi ho continuato e continuo tuttora tutto in DH ...
> 
> nelle le due settimane mi hanno rivoltato come un calzino, a parte la mappatura dei nei credo abbian controllato tutto tra eco, raggi, tac, ho fatto pure un orto panoramica :singleeye:
> orami conosco quasi tutto il personale dei vari ambulatori, son di famiglia
> ...



Purtroppo e'  capitata una cosa quasi uguale al marito di una mia amica, era ossessionato dal cibo sano e salutare, nessun vizio, neppure il caffe', viveva in un ambiente salutare, vita tranquilla,  eppure in pochi mesi prima ancora della diagnosi definitiva e' mancato.

Pero' fare una vera prevenzione non e' facile, a meno che uno possa spendere soldi suoi a palate. Ho parecchia pratica alle spalle. 

Poi ripeto, dopo 3 mesi che il mio amico era ricoverato ancora non aveva una diagnosi certa. Storia lunga da raccontare, da maggio a meta' agosto tutto finito.


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Ottobre 2016)

...scusi, per andare dove devo andare, dove devo andare ?...

La prima settimana di ricovero fu onestamente intensa e pieni di impegni alco:
vi chiederete come piena di impegni ?  Ma non eri relegata in un letto di ospedale in un rapporto simbiotico con lo stesso tanto da sembrare un'unica entità ? Si vero era così però il letto aveva le ruote e quindi passai mattine e pomeriggi ad esser trasportata da un ambulatorio all'altro per fare esami diagnostici, quindi ero più simile a qualcosa così :aereo: .... Ehm be' oddio mi sono lasciata prendere la mano, non è che venivo paracadutata però insomma  ... Quasi :mexican::mexican:

dovete sapere che il polo ospedaliero della mia città è un labirinto, ci si  perde facilmente, non so chi l'abbia progettato ma sicuramente era uno a cui piaceva tanto il mitologico labirinto di Cnosso :carneval:
fatto sta che a distanza di anni dalla sua inaugurazione, ormai a pieno regime, ancora ci sono medici, infermieri, ausiliari ai quali se chiedi dove sta il reparto X piuttosto che Y, li vedi che ti guardano smarriti :confuso:  ciancischiano  spiegazioni vaghe e balbettanti 

potete immaginare, quindi, cosa si provi ad esser trasportata in una barella da un reparto all'altro da infermieri ed ausiliari che mentre ti spostano di qua  e di là si chiedono ad alta voce se stanno facendo la strada giusta  e il tono della voce è quasi scaramantico, tanto che pensi che ci siano dei bookmakers che ogni giorno indicono  scommesse su quanti pazienti verrano persi :rotfl:e chi sarà ritrovato 

vi posso assicurare, e non scherzo, che avrei voluto tanto potermi alzare ed esclamare :" sapete che c'è, io mi arrangio da sola che qui non si cava un ragno dal buco" peccato non fossi nella possibilità di esser così sfacciata 

comunque anche se con un certo ritardo alla fine si arrivava alla meta, ci beccavamo cazziatoni dai medici che aspettavano ma tant'è ... Io alzavo bandiera bianca, altro non potevo fare. 

Il trasporto più rocambolesco si rivelò essere quello per fare la mia prima PET/TAC con contrasto 
l'edificio ove è situato questo tipo di macchinario è esterno al polo, nel perimetro ma a se stante
Non è possibile quindi arrivarci per corridoi interni ma bisogna necessariamente uscire all'aria aperta 
Ora non sarebbe un problema se il paziente ha una proprio mobilità, nel mio caso per trasportarmi decisero di utilizzare una vecchissima ambulanza che presumo venga utilizzata all'uopo.

quel giorno, mi ritrovai quindi ad esser trasportata con l'ausilio di un'addetta alla guida, un infermiera ed un ausiliare, sempre donna.
Capii presto che nessuna delle tre era abituata a quel compito, parlottavano tra loro per trovare il modo di farmi salire sulla rampa dell'ambulanza senza far danni.
decisero di prendere la rincorsa e spingermi "verso l'infinito e oltre" ...in effetti sembrava più che altro un " o la va o la spacca" perché se per puro caso la spinta propulsiva non fosse stata efficace, sarei tornata indietro con una certa velocità travolgendole ...e il giorno dopo si sarebbe letto sui giornali 
" invalida su una barella investe addette al trasposto malati, due contusi e un ferito" :infermo:

comunque non so come, ma dopo due falsi tentativi di debole rincorsa, le tre presero coraggio, io dissi velocemente un ave maria e si riuscì nell'impresa tra scossoni e incertezze ma sana e salva.
poi l'addetta  mise  in moto ...brooom brooom " si parte " ..CIAOOO CIAOOOOO  . frenata ( di già )  .. dopo  circa 50 metri esclamò " siamo arrivate "  

ora si poneva il problema di far scendere la barella. :saggio:
In questo caso non si doveva  spingere ma bensì frenare che se la barella avesse preso velocità nella rampetta dell'ambulanza, sarei fiondata verso la porta del centro diagnostico come un missile ...Houston abbiamo un problema !!!! 
decisi che ci si era arrangiati anche troppo fino ad allora, quindi suggerii di chiamare qualche infermiere del centro per aiutarci :idea: mi guardarono come se avessi risolto un sistema complicatissimo e si dissero d'accordo, arrivarono quindi due infermieri ben piazzati ad aiutarci, con loro filo' tutto liscio e planai verso la porta  di ingresso con elegante leggiadria  alco:e

...to be  continued ...


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

Minchia ansia, scusa il francesismo, ma questo è un thriller!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Minchia ansia, scusa il francesismo, ma questo è un thriller!


Più che altro rappresenta la,vita del paziente medio :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

*Una cosa così*

[MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] bellofigheiro va in piscina


e [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] arriva in reparto
[video=youtube;hyoDSbAb6fA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyoDSbAb6fA[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> @_marietto_ bellofigheiro va in piscina
> View attachment 11994
> 
> e @_Fiammetta_ arriva in reparto
> [video=youtube;hyoDSbAb6fA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hyoDSbAb6fA[/video]


----------



## MariLea (5 Ottobre 2016)

Ma hai visto la barella basculante quando la scendono giù?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ma hai visto la barella basculante quando la scendono giù?


Ho visto, ho visto !!!! :rotfl:
Mi sento molto regale ora, solo che non c'era Cesare ad attendermi


----------



## marietto (5 Ottobre 2016)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Ottobre 2016)

*Ci sta tutta !!!!*

[video=youtube_share;toNT-qapkns]https://youtu.be/toNT-qapkns[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Ottobre 2016)

... Non mi sono arresa ...né mai mi arrenderò ...

Verso la fine della prima settimana il quadro clinico ( tra esami di vario genere, consulti ect ect ) si era delineato.
Restava solo discutere il piano terapeutico, il cosiddetto protocollo, e far sì che potessi uscire dall'ospedale quanto meno in una carrozzella ( tipo quella di eretteo per capirci ) 

Il venerdì mi spostano in Onco, camera n.1, li resto solo fino alla domenica pomeriggio quando vengo spostata alla camera 8.
Motivo semplice: l'altro paziente  in stanza con me, era giunto agli ultimi giorni di vita ed era giusto riservare a lui e ai suoi familiari tutta la dignità e la riservatezza necessaria ad un passaggio così importante e naturale.
Il venerdì seguente io tornavo finalmente a casa, lui diceva addio alla vita terrena.

Nella stanza n. 8 trovai Teresa, una donna 54enne che era stata operata da poco e che aveva deciso di rifiutare le cure proposte dai medici.
una donna dolcissima ma caparbia e nessuno Riusci  a convincerla ad affrontare le terapie necessarie per tentare di salvarla.

Mi apprestavo quindi a passare altri giorni ( non potevo sapere  quanti ) in un reparto dove nessuno vorrebbe mai entrare né come degente né come familiare.

La degenza si rivelò inaspettatamente serena, riuscì a stabilire un rapporto quasi di cazzeggiamento perenne con il personale infermieristico e persino con l'irreprensibile dottor L. M.  
Solo il dottor L. ... Specializzando... Mi stava cordialmente sui coglioni visto che per lui ero già pronta per la bara apa: .. Sicché capirete bene che tutta sta gran simpatia non me la suscitava 
Lo definirei spocchioso, ecco sì di quelli che ti dicono " embe' se sei su questo reparto dove pensi di poter arrivare ..." 
Tecnicamente un killer della speranza, fortunatamente lo guardavo sempre con aria di sufficienza, chissà se avrà mai compreso 

Nella settimana di degenza in Onco mi beccai la seconda radio ... Molto più veloce visto che il centraggio era già stato fatto .. E la prima pet/tac 
La per/tac con contrato è un esame pallosissimo perché la preparazione richiede circa due ore di tempo nelle quali vieni flebizzata con fisiologica, poi viene iniettato il siringone  di glucosio e ancora fisiologica affinché il liquido di contrasto possa invadere ben bene ogni parte.
L'esame in se per se è meno fastidioso della RMN, dura circa 20/30 minuti e l'unico rischio è che ci si può addormentare  nel mentre :sonno:

L'esame mette in evidenza quali parti dell'organismo sono interessate dalla malattia, sicché se ti illumini come una lampadina ( glucosio che si raggruppa ) sei del gatto :singleeye: o del topo o del lupo ...decidete voi ma siete nella merda 
Fortunatamente io mi illuminai solo sulla D12 e in un linfonodo, ebbi quasi culo 

Con l'esito della pet i miei esami diagnostici si conclusero, la diagnosi era pronta e cosi il piano terapeutico

Fu così che nella mattinata di mercoledì il medico decise che era ora di mettermi in piedi rotfl::rotfl:eeeehhh magari ...  Ma de che ....:rotfl 

"Sedut", il mio primo traguardo era riuscire a stare seduta e come ? 
Con l'aiuto di Ciccio e chi è Ciccio ???? un ganzo, un amore, un bel tomo, un figone pauroso ....:rotfl:?

nooooooo...solo un busto ortopedico a 3 punte, scomodissimo, una specie di armatura ( mi mancava l'elmo e lo scudo poi potevo andare a fare le crociate ) 

Ecco se io volevo stare seduta ed abbandonare la posizione supina solo con Ciccio lo potevo fare .....così iniziò questo amore simbiotico ...io e Ciccio :inlove: un tutt'uno, inseparabili ...

... To be continued ...


----------



## Skorpio (6 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

.....  ............  ..........  ...........  ..........
......     ..........     ...........    ...........    ............


----------



## LucyLiu (7 Ottobre 2016)

*Fiammetta*

per te [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]  

[video=youtube;2eX0nTuFwRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eX0nTuFwRI&index=2&list=FLZC-1oxUFd06mUB3__VdeXA[/video]


*Combattente – Fiorella Mannoia* 
Forse è vero
mi sono un po’ addolcita
la vita mi ha smussato gli angoli
mi ha tolto qualche asperità.
Il tempo ha cucito qualche ferita
e forse tolto anche ai miei muscoli
un po’ di elasticità
ma non sottovalutare la mia voglia di lottare
perché è rimasta uguale
non sottovalutare di me niente
sono comunque sempre una combattente.
E’ una regola che vale in tutto l’universo
chi non lotta per qualcosa ha già comunque perso
e anche se la paura fa tremare
non ho mai smesso di lottare.
Per tutto quello che è giusto
per ogni cosa che ho desiderato
per chi mi ha chiesto aiuto
per chi mi ha veramente amato
e anche se qualche volta ho sbagliato a qualcuno
non mi ha ringraziato mai
so che in fondo
ritorna tutto quel che dai.
Perché è una regola che vale in tutto l’universo
chi non lotta per qualcosa ha già comunque perso
e anche se il mondo può far male
non ho mai smesso di lottare
è una regola che cambia tutto l’universo
perché chi lotta per qualcosa non sarà mai perso
e in questa lacrima infinita
c’è tutto il senso… della vita.
E’ una regola che vale in tutto l’universo
chi non lotta per qualcosa ha già comunque perso
e anche se il mondo può far male
non ho mai smesso di lottare
è una regola che cambia tutto l’universo
perché chi lotta per qualcosa non sarà mai perso
e in questa lacrima infinita
c’è tutto il senso della mia vita.


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> per te @_Fiammetta_
> 
> [video=youtube;2eX0nTuFwRI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eX0nTuFwRI&index=2&list=FLZC-1oxUFd06mUB3__VdeXA[/video]
> 
> ...


Lucy :inlove:


----------



## marietto (7 Ottobre 2016)

Per me il peggio degli esami resta la RMN alla testa...

La TAC PET ha questa cosa che devi stare fermo immobile per un sacco di tempo, e tutte le volte che la comincio, inizia immediatamente a prudermi il naso...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Per me il peggio degli esami resta la RMN alla testa...
> 
> La TAC PET ha questa cosa che devi stare fermo immobile per un sacco di tempo, e tutte le volte che la comincio, inizia immediatamente a prudermi il naso...


Ma tu hai fatto la cyber knife ?


----------



## marietto (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma tu hai fatto la cyber knife ?


Oddio, i medici l'hanno chiamata total body, sai che non saprei? Però non credo... 

So che mi hanno fatto un colloquio, poi mi hanno iniettato un liquido per il contrasto che è arrivato che sembrava in consegna da Marte...

 Poi mi hanno fatto restare un'oretta abbondante in una sala d'attesa con una musica che sembrava l'ascensore dei Blues Brothers (ma mi avevano consentito di portare l'IPod e ho usato quello ) 

Poi mi hanno messo in una stanza enorme con una TAC ultrafuturistica; la tecnica mi ha fatto restare in maglietta e mutande poi mi ha sistemato sul lettino semovente, è andata nella sua stanza e mi ha detto "adesso resti immobile, che fra 30/40 minuti abbiamo finito. 

Poi è partito il lettino e il prurito al naso...

L'ho fatta tre volte, sempre con lo stesso protocollo...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Oddio, i medici l'hanno chiamata total body, sai che non saprei? Però non credo...
> 
> So che mi hanno fatto un colloquio, poi mi hanno iniettato un liquido per il contrasto che è arrivato che sembrava in consegna da Marte...
> 
> ...


No no quella è pet/tac total nodo che faccio anche io ogni 6 mesi 
no la cyber knife se non erro è una maschera anzi una specie di calco che fanno sulle tue sembianze, che ti mettono per bloccare la testa  nel mentre fai la radio


----------



## marietto (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No no quella è pet/tac total nodo che faccio anche io ogni 6 mesi
> no la cyber knife se non erro è una maschera anzi una specie di calco che fanno sulle tue sembianze, che ti mettono per bloccare la testa  nel mentre fai la radio


Ah si, ho fatto quella radio a questo giro. Abbastanza terribile quando ti mettono la maschera, se soffri di claustrofobia come me.

Fortunatamente le sedute durano poco... E ne dovevo fare solo 10 per pulizia post intervento.

Al giro precedente avevo fatto la Tomotherapy al petto, che non è cosi pesante, però le sedute erano molto più lunghe e ne ho fatte 33.

C'è che stavolta, lavorando sulla testa, addio ciuffo...


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ah si, ho fatto quella radio a questo giro. Abbastanza terribile quando ti mettono la maschera, se soffri di claustrofobia come me.
> 
> Fortunatamente le sedute durano poco... E ne dovevo fare solo 10 per pulizia post intervento.
> 
> ...


Si, conosco chi ha fatto cyber e non me ne ha parlato con allegria


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Una mia amica mi ha detto che l'esame della lampadina è brutto anche perché fa freddo


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una mia amica mi ha detto che l'esame della lampadina è brutto anche perché fa freddo


Mettiamola cosi se lo fai in estate, niente male perché senti una specie di venticello che ci sta bene 
quando lo faccio  a gennaio/febbraio un po' di fastidio si prova ma nulla di trascendentale


----------



## Brunetta (7 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mettiamola cosi se lo fai in estate, niente male perché senti una specie di venticello che ci sta bene
> quando lo faccio  a gennaio/febbraio un po' di fastidio si prova ma nulla di trascendentale


Per la mia amica è un freddo insopportabile.


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

**

Premessa, stasera avevo in mente di parlarvi della morte o meglio del rapporto che si ha con il concetto di morte in determinati frangenti,  però non mi sembra onestamente il caso   Nun e' serata e non farò sta sviolinata  ...quindi per ora continuerò con il racconto.


... CICCIO amato CICCIO !!!...

come già accennato durante la seconda settimana in hospital ebbi il primo e indimenticabile incontro con CICCIO inlove il busto a 3 punte indispensabile per poter stare quantomeno seduta senza che la mia schiena si accartocciasse e la D12 desse definitivamente forfait :nuke:

il martedì mattina alle 10 arrivo' quindi il tecnico che mi avrebbe aiutato e spiegato come indossare il busto e quale tecnica  utilizzare senza causare i danni di cui sopra.
dovevo indossarlo da supina, inarcando la schiena ma di una inezia per evitare che si facesse casino alla D12, giusto quei 2 cm necessari a far passare la fascia posteriore del busto.
CICCIO è una specie di "armatura"  che comprime  alcune parti del corpo affinché sia preservata la loro  immobilita' e al tempo stesso ci si possa muovere senza rischi ( oddio muovere, per modo di dire )
i punti che vengono compressi sono nella parte anteriore del corpo : lo sterno, il bacino 
nella parte posteriore: la vertebra fratturata.
mi venne subito specificato dal tecnico che sarebbe stato scomodo e che mi sarei sentita comprimere su tutto il busto con difficoltà almeno nei primi tempi a respirare normalmente ... E in effetti :facepalm:
il primo problema lo riscontrai con la gestione tette tette la fascia che attraversa lo sterno e lo comprime con due punte a destra e sinistra è più o meno ad altezza seno e ciò non è per nulla piacevole  al tempo stesso la compressione e schiacciamento si ripete trasversalmente sul bacino e pertanto... Una goduria  :unhappy: avevo la certezza che un robot fosse più armonioso e libero di muoversi rispetto a me :embolo: 
ovviamente con questo marchingegno non potevo passare da supina a seduta con un opla' secondo la mia abituale leggiadria D ) ma bensì dovevo far scivolare le gambe fuori dal letto, aiutarmi con il braccio destro che fungeva da  leva e sperare che chi mi assisteva riuscisse a sostenere le mie spalle affinché non si producesse alcun sbilanciamento sintanto che non avessi assunto una corretta postura seduta.
È lì erano cazzi ... Mai stato così difficile mantenere la posizione seduta o rischiavo di scivolare lentamente e inesorabilmente all'indietro o di lato, quindi mi ci è voluto un po' prima che riuscissi a domare Ciccio 

Il martedì e il mercoledì quindi mi allenai a mantenere questa postura e finalmente nel pomeriggio del mercoledi arrivo' a reparto la stratosferica fisioterapista, bella, giovane e dolcissima che mi disse :" questo pomeriggio si torna a camminare " YUUUUUUUUUUUUU :festa: avrei voluto tanto saltare credetemi ma non potevo e restai li inebetita seduta sul letto con Ciccio che mi abbracciava con tutto il suo amore inlove ed emozionata come una bimba che per la prima volta vede il mare ...e sente nascere in se la voglia di nuotare 

... To be continued...


----------



## Andrea Lila (9 Ottobre 2016)

Grazie


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Ottobre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Grazie


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Egoisticamente o empaticamente ho pensato: e le tette dove le hai messe?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Egoisticamente o empaticamente ho pensato: e le tette dove le hai messe?


Schiacciate dal busto, apounto, na goduria :singleeye:
devo ammettere che ho rimpianto di non indossare una prima misura


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Schiacciate dal busto, apounto, na goduria :singleeye:
> devo ammettere che ho rimpianto di non indossare una prima misura


  :scared:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

... Non ci posso credere ...io cammino !!!!!:strepitoso:


un piccolo prologo e' d'obbligo  .. Quindi rewind ... (Non quello di tradi )

circa  due mesi prima dal mio ricovero, rientrando a casa dal lavoro, mi misi a sedere sul divano che dovevo fare una telefonata.
appena finito di parlare al telefono pensai che dovevo improntare la cena quindi mi alzai e nel momento in cui avevo assunto la posizione eretta un dolore acuto, profondissimo, irradiato in ogni parte del corpo mi costrinse a tornare seduta.
Mi spaventai non avevo mai percepito un dolore così intenso, così totalizzante.:infelice:
Cercai di respirare profondamente, sudavo freddo ma mi dissi " non far la scema, sarà la solita compressione della L1 -L2 - L5 che fa "grossi" capricci " :singleeye::singleeye:
quindi attesi circa 5 minuti con la sensazione che una spada mi trafiggesse la schiena e quando il dolore sembro' diminuire pensai di alzarmi di nuovo e quanto meno andare a stendermi nel letto ( AS usual quando la mia schiena andava in tilt a causa delle note compressioni ) 
be' cari miei non lo avessi mai fatto, fui attraversata da una specie di scossa elettrica che attraverso' tutta la colonna vertebrale e mi ritrovai stesa per terra in posizione fetale con il corpo che si contraeva come scosso da continue scariche elettriche :sonar:
non riuscivo a stendere gli arti, le mani erano accartocciate, riuscivo a girare a malapena il capo, mi veniva da piangere tanto era forte il dolore e comprendevo che la situazione era preoccupante.:embolo:
chiamai con forza ( pure la voce stentava ad uscire ) uno dei miei familiari che ovviamemte si spaventò non poco nel vedermi così, riuscì non so come a prendermi in braccio e a riportarmi sopra il divano, io continuavo a mantenere la posizione fetale che era l'unica posizione possibile e vagamente sopportabile 
mi feci portare subito il telefono e chiamai Stefano, il medico di famiglia.
già solo tenere in mano il cellulare era un impresa così fui costretta a chiedere al mio familiare di tenerlo vicino al mio orecchio cosicché potessi parlare con il medico e spiegare cosa stava accadendo ..
iniziarono così iniezioni di ogni tipo di antidolorifico, antinfiammatorio, cortisone e morfina ... Che mi permisero di riassumere la posizione supina....quantomeno quella 

Perciò' quando in ospedale, il mercoledì pomeriggio, Iris la fisioterapista mi disse che avrei camminato capii che il tempo volgeva al bello  finalmente 

Per camminare però non serviva solo CICCIO ma anche SALVATORE, uno snello e leggero deambulatore 

quindi da seduta e con l'aiuto di Iris, abbracciata da Ciccio e aggrappata a Salvatore, tornai a muovere i primi passi :infermo:
La sensazione era di avere attaccati ai muscoli delle gambe ( ormai peraltro inesistenti dopo tanto tempo di immobilità ) dei pesi che mi trascinavano giù giù giù e al tempo stesso dal bacino alla punta dei piedi innumerevoli punture di spillo mappavano ogni centimetro dei miei arti , però ragazzi come era bello camminare nei corridoi del reparto  :
ero sicuramente goffa, traballante, incerta, lentissima e dolorante ma era bellissimo !!! 
se avessi attraversato il Red carpet sarei stata meno felice, gioia infinita, ale' ricomincia la mia vita ...alco:
le infermiere intanto facevano la ola'  

.... To ne continued ...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2016)

Ho percepito il dolore e la felicità!

Io già dico che basta una influenza per farci apprezzare la salute. Figuriamoci questa rinascita!


----------



## alias75 (12 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> abbracciata da Ciccio e aggrappata a Salvatore
> .... To ne continued ...



 Traditrice!!!

Così anche tu hai avuto 2 partner contemporaneamente


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

alias75 ha detto:


> Traditrice!!!
> 
> Così anche tu hai avuto 2 partner contemporaneamente


Si ed ho pure confessato pubblicamente :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si ed ho pure confessato pubblicamente :rotfl:


E poi dicono che certe maialate quando hai problemi grossi, te le scordi.......

Tze


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E poi dicono che certe maialate quando hai problemi grossi, te le scordi.......
> 
> Tze


----------



## Skorpio (12 Ottobre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


>


----------



## MariLea (13 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E poi dicono che certe maialate quando hai problemi grossi, te le scordi.......
> 
> Tze


:leggi:ma la [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] è tosta assaje :yes:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

..HOME SWEET HOME....:inlove:

La notizia che fossi riuscita a camminare con l'aiuto di CICCIO e SALVATORE   spinse i medici ad accellerare il mio rientro a casa che sino a quel momento era da considerarsi " a data da stabilire..."
quindi il venerdi (Santo ...si era alle porte della Pasqua) nel giro mattutino del reparto, Luca ( il medico che mi seguiva) mi disse che stavano valutando di dimettermi e mi avrebbero fatto sapere...  :festa: gioia e giubilo...attendevo con ansia l'OK definitivo ..le ore passavano.. ma nulla di nuovo.. sicché nel pomeriggio pensai che sarei stata dimessa o il sabato mattina ( per quanto improbabile ) o meglio il lunedì successivo e già mi organizzavo con i miei familiari per trascorrere una Pasqua ospedaliera.

Poi come un fulmine a ciel sereno (anche se pioveva ) alle 19:00 circa entra in camera una delle infermiere ed esordisce :"Fiamma tra un'ora ti dimettiamo ":carneval: "ma va!!! "

EVVAI che bello :dance:...chiamo casa "ehm si so io...no, nessun problema solo che tra un'oretta mi danno un calcio in cul e mi buttan fuori di qui...qualche anima buona che mi viene a raccattare ..che farla a piedi la vedo dura :risata: ?"

mia madre dall'altro capo del telefono : "ma devi sempre scherzare su tutto ?":facepalm:...embe' si minimo 

fortunatamente in camera avevo l'assistenza amicale (Cri, la mia migliorissimissima amica :amici, un mio collega che era venuto a far visita, due cugine ed i rispettivi mariti. 
OTTIMA OCCASIONE PER METTERLI AL LAVORO !!!!:rotfl:echecazzo 

Io assunsi il ruolo di regista (invalido :infermo loro eseguivano pedissequamente gli ordini, senza batter ciglio:

rifare la mia valigia per tornare a casa, aiutarmi a vestire ( da supina :singleeye, mettere CICCIO, andare alla ricerca di una sedia a rotelle (sgangherata )  per uscire dall'ospedale, prendere dai medici il foglio dimissioni ed andare in farmacia a ritirare un tot incredibile di medicinali :sonar:

BATTEMMO IL RECORD !!! :rotfl:In breve tempo ero seduta all'ingresso dell'ospedale ad aspettare l'auto che mi avrebbe riportato a casa ...finalmente ... :rock:

...to be continued...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Ottobre 2016)

Sto guardando per la seconda volta " allacciate le cinture" di Ozptek 
film realista, vivo e vibrante 
ci si riconosce anche così.


----------



## MariLea (15 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sto guardando per la seconda volta " allacciate le cinture" di Ozptek
> film realista, vivo e vibrante
> ci si riconosce anche così.


Sì, ma 'na tristezza... :triste:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sì, ma 'na tristezza... :triste:


Io lo trovo solo molto realista, fatto molto bene 
credo che la tristezza sia data dallo sgomento di una evento  che arriva così, inaspettato


----------



## MariLea (15 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io lo trovo solo molto realista, fatto molto bene
> credo che la tristezza sia data dallo sgomento di una evento  che arriva così, inaspettato


Sì, troppo realista ed è questo che mi mette tristezza.
Inaspettato no, siamo tutti coscienti che tocca a giro... e a chi tocca un se ngrugna... 

(forse preferiamo non pensarci)


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sì, troppo realista ed è questo che mi mette tristezza.
> Inaspettato no, siamo tutti coscienti che tocca a giro... e a chi tocca un se ngrugna...
> 
> (forse preferiamo non pensarci)


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


Allora... come procede???


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Allora... come procede???


Stasera continuo


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stasera continuo


Ok! Non ci vorremmo affezionare troppo a Ciccio e Salvatore eh?


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2016)

P.S. senza offesa eh!
Ma son tipi da usare e poi mollare, spero


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ok! Non ci vorremmo affezionare troppo a Ciccio e Salvatore eh?


No, no, per carità


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> P.S. senza offesa eh!
> Ma son tipi da usare e poi mollare, spero


Non farmi spoilerare :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

:inlove: ... di nuovo a casa ....keep and calm, non sei wonder woman !!!!:incazzato:

La sera che tornai a casa fu una specie di festa 
mia madre aveva preparato una cena con le pietanze che più mi piacciono e avevo intorno familiari, amici e vicini :inlove: tutto bello e quasi gioioso sembravo una reduce da non si sa quale catastrofe e percepivo la necessità di tutti di abbracciarmi e toccarmi anche solo sfiorandomi una guancia ... Tanto amore 

era il venerdì santo ed io mi sentivo quasi una miracolata.

in casa ci si organizzò non potevo assolutamente salire le scale e forzare troppo spingendo con le gambe, dovevo evitare assolutamente di cadere e soprattutto dovevo muovermi solo ed esclusivamente con Ciccio e Salvatore 

in effetti arrivò una nuova amica di viaggio ( si fa per dire ) Arabella la carrozzella :mexican:

Il diktat dei medici : se voleva abbandonare la posizione supina dovevo utilizzare i miei tre nuovi amici se no Nada  nein, niet, no !!!!!

passai il sabato restando tranquilla quasi sempre sdraiata e ogni tanto una "passeggiatina" con i miei tre amici ... Senza strafare ... Come una brava paziente :angeletto:

poi però arrivò Pasqua e Pasquetta e tante persone che mi venivano a trovare e lì mi lasciai trasportare dall'entusiasmo, irrequieta e soddisfatta dei progressi che via via ottenevo :diavoletto:, passai sempre  tempo più con Arabella, Ciccio e Salvatore ....:festa: 

ma si sa " il troppo stroppia" quindi la notte tra il lunedì e il martedì seguente verso mezzanotte comincia a sentire inesorabili i soliti dolori di qualche settimana prima :embolo: 
dolori come sempre acuti, forti, senza tregua, uno spasmo continuo che dal bacino si irradiava sino ai piedi, nemmeno una mano che ti accarezza per dare conforto può essere utile perché le carezze si trasformano in punture dolorose in ogni centimetro  della pelle.  bisogna solo stringere i denti e resistere e sopportare ... Tanto mica si muore ... Almeno non in quel momento :singleeye:

unico rimedio paracetamolo 1000 che non risolve ma aiuta... Finalmente dopo una nottata così la mattina verso le 7, sua maestà il dolore si arrese e se ne andò come era venuto ...

capii quindi che da quel momento in avanti non potevo, non dovevo pretendere da me stessa troppo, avrei dovuto imparare a gestirmi, ad ascoltare il mio corpo in ogni singolo movimento, niente fretta ma solo pazienza, infinita e sana pazienza. 

E poi sapevo che da lì a pochi giorni avrei incontrato il medico che mi avrebbe seguito ( e che mi segue tuttora ) e con lui avremmo deciso un piano terapeutico ... Allora sì che si poteva combattere con armi adeguate la malattia che aveva preso possesso di una parte di me ... E questo mi rese più forte e consapevole ... Non mi sarei certo tirata indietro ... Avanti tutta !!!! 

...to be continued...


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2016)

E quante te ne sarai dette da sola per aver abusato di Ciccio e Salvatore...:sbatti:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> E quante te ne sarai dette da sola per aver abusato di Ciccio e Salvatore...:sbatti:


Eehhh pensavo di aver abusato troppo ed aver fatto danno sul serio, che il rischio paralisi era li dietro l'angolo ed io ormai lo associavo al dolore :singleeye:


----------



## MariLea (18 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eehhh pensavo di aver abusato troppo ed aver fatto danno sul serio, che il rischio paralisi era li dietro l'angolo ed io ormai lo associavo al dolore :singleeye:


e immagino la strizza... :abbraccio:
mamma mia!!!!!


----------



## Brunetta (18 Ottobre 2016)

Leggendo mi si è contratta la schiena.

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggendo mi si è contratta la schiena.
> 
> :abbraccio:


non me ne parli cara, terrrrribili ricordi :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

*... SOLO PER STOMACI FORTI...*

..o per chi non ha paura di morire ....

incipit fonte: widepwak.worpress.com

" Il cancro è il Voldemort delle malattie. Meno si nomina e meglio si pensa di evitarlo. Come nel caso di potteriana derivazione, anche questa è una cazzata. Ce lo siamo detto già altrove. Ci abbiamo aperto un portale apposta chiamato così. Ma il motivo di tanta paura è che legata alla parola cancro c’è la parola *morte*.
E, nella nostra cultura, non si muore.
Morire è peccato.
Morire è essere sconfitti.
Morire è vergognoso.
Abbiamo tutti paura di morire, ma guai a dirlo. Lo fai solo se stai lì lì. Altrimenti, non si sa mai, portasse sfiga.
Ma è vero, di cancro si muore. Eh già. E adesso vi parlo di questo."

quando lessi wide non avevo ancora provato direttamente cosa volesse dire incappare in Mister C.
Mi colpì comunque la franchezza e limpidezza di Wide non solo in questo messaggio ma in tutti quelli che scrisse sul suo blog (poi diventato un libro postumo).

Ora a distanza di anni direi che quello che scrisse wide, parlando della morte associata al cancro,  è vero, reale.

faccio una precisazione, non sto per tirare le calzette, manco per idea, quindi abbassate le trombe e riponete i fazzoletti, tutto sommato  sto benone, come spiegavo a qualcuno di voi in pvt ( manco mi ricordo chi ...aiuto!!!!!!sto a diventa vecchia anzitempo ) ... per ora ha fatto diversi goal io, diciamo che sono sul 4-0,  4 pappine schiaffate a Mister C. sicchè 
mi permetto di affrontare questo argomento per alcuni forse spinoso con assoluta tranquillità'

primo punto: Nessun malato di cancro sfugge al pensiero della morte, nemmeno i più coraggiosi, quelli per intenderci che tirano dritto e affilano tutte le armi possibili ed immaginabili per superare una fase della vita certo non semplice perchè restano comunque fiduciosi in se stessi, forti del fatto che ora molte cure si rivelano efficaci e se non guariscono permettono la cosidetta cronicizzazione della malattia che allunga di molto la possibilità di rompere gli zebedei al prossimo per diversi anni ancora... 

secondo punto: c'è un errore di fondo che riguarda l'atteggiamento di  chi si approccia a queste persone: 
i malati di cancro non hanno paura a parlare della morte  e soprattutto della loro morte, anzi.
dirò di più ne conosco alcuni ( me compresa) che ci scherzano su consapevoli di generare un sottile terrore in chi  assiste a queste battute ironiche ma certi che questa terapia d'urto sia efficace proprio a chi ascolta, e credetemi non è crudeltà ma amore. Pertanto non abbiate timore di affrontare questo argomento con chi ha questa malattia, sopratutto se è lui a cominciare a parlarne ...keep and calm, please 

terzo punto: la morte non deve essere  un tabù, chiariamolo, è un evento naturale, fa parte della vita, cercare di scansare il suo pensiero con timore serve sostanzialmente  ad un cazzo, non è che se ti capita di pensarci ti accorci la vita, quindi evitate "ssshhh non ditegli che tizio è morto di cancro, sai vista la sua malattia ...   di solito questo atteggiamento  lo assumono gli sfigati che si sentono superiori al resto del mondo, quelli che "poveraccio, sta messo male ..." per capirci... e che usano questo tipo di compassione perchè  hanno una fottuta, indescrivibile  paura di schiattare. 
Loro, mica tu.

per quanto mi riguarda penso al mio futuro con serenità, certo so bene che statisticamente, dati alla mano, difficilmente diverrò un'anziana e rincoglionita signora che avrà come hobbies mandare a quel paese il prossimo, agitando un ipotetico bastone, per mandare a quel paese qualcuno dovrò pensarci un pò prima, giusto un pò ma questo non è che mi sgomenti.

l'unico vero pensiero che mi pone  angoscia è per coloro che lascerei, per le persone a me care che so per certo soffrirebbero,... ecco se si potesse evitare questo lo farei volentieri ma pare sia pressochè impossibile, anche i lutti fanno parte del gioco della vita, crudelmente si può affermare : a chi tocca nun se  ingrugna.

peraltro mi rendo conto che non posso preoccuparmi di chi dovesse restare cercando di parare ogni colpo che possa colpirli dolorosamente, la vita è di chi resta e sono fiduciosa che chiunque esso sia saprà cavarsela egregiamente. 

ora che ho sfiorato questo argomento ...vado a fare testamento...nnoooo dai sto solo alleggerendo sta pappina che vo' rifilato ...tranqui.

chiudo però con un messaggio di Alessio (fonte oltreilcancro.it) 

"La VETTA! 

La VETTA !!!!!


 omissis... un soldato già se li sente prima e non si stupisce se entra il PRIMARIO,
 Esordisce con un " dobbiamo parlare" e prosegue con testuali parole: " ABBIAMO FATTO IL POSSIBILE ". ....

 È vero avete fatto il possibile come io ho fatto il possibile. È stata una guerra lunga dura ed una scalata estenuante, ma sapete cosa??? Io una VETTA l'ho raggiunta.
 Ok, non è la VETTA Per cui ho combattuto ma vi assicuro che è una VETTA BELLISSIMA
 Una vetta che CHIUNQUE DOVREBBE VEDERE.....



... to be continued ...
La VETTA !!!!!


un soldato già se li sente prima e non si stupisce se entra il PRIMARIO,
Esordisce con un " dobbiamo parlare" e prosegue con testuali parole: " ABBIAMO FATTO IL POSSIBILE ". ....



È vero avete fatto il possibile come io ho fatto il possibile. È stata una guerra lunga dura ed una scalata estenuante, ma sapete cosa??? Io una VETTA l'ho raggiunta.
Ok, non è la VETTA Per cui ho combattuto ma vi assicuro che è una VETTA BELLISSIMA
Una vetta che CHIUNQUE DOVREBBE VEDERE.....



...to be continued..


----------



## marietto (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ..o per chi non ha paura di morire ....
> 
> incipit fonte: widepwak.worpress.com
> 
> ...


Adesso devo uscire, ma quando torno lo leggo con calma...Complimenti per il coraggio, tema non facile


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

*Fiammetta*

Hai tutta la mia stima
Non so come reagirei se mi capitasse ma vorrei avere un decimo del tuo coraggio
Io sono letteralmente terrorizzata dalla morte.
Da bambina mi capitava di non volermi addormentare perchè avevo paura di morire nel sonno
Se penso alla morte mi partono gli attacchi di panico. 
Allontano il pensiero ogni volta che mi si presenta
Settimana prossima ho una banalissima mammografia di routine. Sono 3 gg che prendo lo xanax e vorrei rimandarla, vedi tu come sto messa a differenza tua


----------



## Skorpio (20 Ottobre 2016)

*...*

Grazie Fiamma…
Proprio come a un certo punto scrivi, il pensiero doloroso, almeno per me, non sarebbe tanto per me,  ma proprio pensando a chi restasse… 

Pensando che gli mancherò.. che starà male.. che mi penserà.. che chiederà di me, e io silenzioso non potrò rispondere… ma vorrei rispondere in qualche modo…

E che soffrirà pensando che vorrei rispondere ma non posso, che vorrei esserci, ma non posso… e non saprei come reagirà ai miei silenzi… o forse li scambierà per cosa…..

E penserà che senza di me non potrà in alcun modo….


 E sbaglierà.

Perché tutti possiamo in qualche modo… inclusi coloro che lasciassimo nell’assenza di noi….

E il nostro non esserci, sarà comunque tutto un esserci stati nel silenzio di noi… e nel silenzio di noi continueremo a vivere in chi ci ha amato e continua ad amarci, in chi ha avuto bisogno di noi, avendogli insegnato il suo farcela comunque nella nostra assenza…

E anche  nel naturale annientamento di noi, gli lasceremo un regalo complesso da cogliere, ma grande..




Comunque... Fra 100 anni minimo!!


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2016)

Come avevo raccontato anche io mi sono trovata davanti a chi mi disse "non arrivi a 30 anni".
Le mie problematiche erano ben altre, ma alla fin fine se uno deve tirare le cuoia le tira a prescindere dalle cause.
Capisco perfettamente la paura. La paura per gli altri e non per se stessi.
Ti trovi lì e dici "vabbè, alla fine io me ne vado e amen, ma chi rimane?". Quella è la più grande preoccupazione di chi si trova davanti un esito negativo. Non è paura per sè, il dolore lo si impara a gestire, a volte la morte (per chi la sfiora e la accarezza) la si vede come una liberazione. O si arriva a vederla tale.
E' ovvio che la cosa non faccia affatto piacere, è ovvio che spaventi, è ovvio che faccia anche girare i cosiddetti coglioni.
Però è vero, la morte fa paura a chi resta. La paura io l'ho vista negli occhi dei miei cari.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Come avevo raccontato anche io mi sono trovata davanti a chi mi disse "non arrivi a 30 anni".
> Le mie problematiche erano ben altre, ma alla fin fine se uno deve tirare le cuoia le tira a prescindere dalle cause.
> Capisco perfettamente la paura. La paura per gli altri e non per se stessi.
> Ti trovi lì e dici "vabbè, alla fine io me ne vado e amen, ma chi rimane?". Quella è la più grande preoccupazione di chi si trova davanti un esito negativo. Non è paura per sè, il dolore lo si impara a gestire, a volte la morte (per chi la sfiora e la accarezza) la si vede come una liberazione. O si arriva a vederla tale.
> ...


Ecco vedi io invece credo di avere una fobia, si può definire così?
Se penso alla mia morte, nonostante io sia madre, non riesco a pensare a cosa faranno i miei figli o i miei cari. Io ho proprio il terrore di morire io


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco vedi io invece credo di avere una fobia, si può definire così?
> Se penso alla mia morte, nonostante io sia madre, non riesco a pensare a cosa faranno i miei figli o i miei cari. Io ho proprio il terrore di morire io


Ce l'avevo anche io, quando poi me l'hanno prospettata la mia reazione non è stata quella che mi aspettavo... 
Non so se per Fiammetta sia successa la stessa cosa.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco vedi io invece credo di avere una fobia, si può definire così?
> Se penso alla mia morte, nonostante io sia madre, non riesco a pensare a cosa faranno i miei figli o i miei cari. Io ho proprio il terrore di morire io


A me piacque la battuta che fece un medico ad un malato ( più ipocondriaco che altro, preciso) che girava ogni tipo di specialista perché convinto di soffrire di qualche malattia gravissima :
" dottore se mi do un pugno in testa, la testa mi duole "
" non deve darsi un pugno in testa, non ha senso, certo che se se lo dà la testa poi le duole "
" dottore sento una specie di fiamma allo stomaco" 
" bruciore, reflusso?" 
" no un calore come una fiamma, ma non fa male "
" non credo sia nulla di grave, stia tranquillo "
"dottore ... Potrei morire ?" 
" guardi non si preoccupi, non sta morendo e comunque quando sarà, stia tranquillo quando arriva la morte lei se ne sarà già andato, nemmeno vi incrociate " 

secondo me questa tua paura è frutto di qualche reminiscenza, qualcosa che ti ha spaventato in passato  fai un rewind e ripensa ... 

Io per esempio ho la paura della morte altrui, la mancanza come faccio a sopperire ?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Grazie Fiamma…
> Proprio come a un certo punto scrivi, il pensiero doloroso, almeno per me, non sarebbe tanto per me,  ma proprio pensando a chi restasse…
> 
> Pensando che gli mancherò.. che starà male.. che mi penserà.. che chiederà di me, e io silenzioso non potrò rispondere… ma vorrei rispondere in qualche modo…
> ...





Nicka ha detto:


> Come avevo raccontato anche io mi sono trovata davanti a chi mi disse "non arrivi a 30 anni".
> Le mie problematiche erano ben altre, ma alla fin fine se uno deve tirare le cuoia le tira a prescindere dalle cause.
> Capisco perfettamente la paura. La paura per gli altri e non per se stessi.
> Ti trovi lì e dici "vabbè, alla fine io me ne vado e amen, ma chi rimane?". Quella è la più grande preoccupazione di chi si trova davanti un esito negativo. Non è paura per sè, il dolore lo si impara a gestire, a volte la morte (per chi la sfiora e la accarezza) la si vede come una liberazione. O si arriva a vederla tale.
> ...


Si, infatti, il timore è per chi resta, non so perché ma pensiamo che alcuni dei nostri cari non possano mai superare, forse perché abbiamo paura noi di esser lasciati soli quando chi amiamo se ne dovesse andare 
una specie di proiezione.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce l'avevo anche io, quando poi me l'hanno prospettata la mia reazione non è stata quella che mi aspettavo...
> Non so se per Fiammetta sia successa la stessa cosa.


Capisco bene di cosa parli, diciamo che lo spirito di conservazione della specie credo faccia venire alla luce risorse inaspettate  
la mente umana è una gran cosa si posiziona ( appena passato il primo momentaneo choc) in una modalità ON" ho intenzione di vincere " 
e questo aiuta, tanto, secondo me.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ce l'avevo anche io, quando poi me l'hanno prospettata la mia reazione non è stata quella che mi aspettavo...
> Non so se per Fiammetta sia successa la stessa cosa.


Mi consola saperlo


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Capisco bene di cosa parli, diciamo che lo spirito di conservazione della specie credo faccia venire alla luce risorse inaspettate
> la mente umana è una gran cosa si posiziona ( appena passato il primo momentaneo choc) in una modalità ON" ho intenzione di vincere "
> e questo aiuta, tanto, secondo me.


A me hanno detto "se non interveniamo il pericolo è che tu a 30 anni non ci arrivi", questo quando la situazione non era ancora del tutto delineata.
La mia risposta è stata "apperò!"...  
Poi hanno delineato la situazione e tempo una settimana ero sotto i ferri.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me piacque la battuta che fece un medico ad un malato ( più ipocondriaco che altro, preciso) che girava ogni tipo di specialista perché convinto di soffrire di qualche malattia gravissima :
> " dottore se mi do un pugno in testa, la testa mi duole "
> " non deve darsi un pugno in testa, non ha senso, certo che se se lo dà la testa poi le duole "
> " dottore sento una specie di fiamma allo stomaco"
> ...


Quella anche io  ma meno della mia (figli esclusi)
Però se mi gira la testa sto morendo
Se gira la testa a mio figlio "sei stanco riposati"
sulla reminiscenza non so ci ho pensato e ne avevo parlato anche con lo psicologo
Mi angoscia il "per sempre"
A volte al mattino mi sveglio e penso al fatto che ho dormito e che in quelle ore io non c'ero esattamente come dovrebbe essere quando sarò morta
Credo che il mio essere credente in questo mi faccia  più male che bene


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me hanno detto "se non interveniamo il pericolo è che tu a 30 anni non ci arrivi", questo quando la situazione non era ancora del tutto delineata.
> La mia risposta è stata "apperò!"...
> Poi hanno delineato la situazione e tempo una settimana ero sotto i ferri.


hai vissuto una situazione di emergenza, necessità di intervenire subito per tamponare ... Presumo che tu abbia assorbito lo choc con una certa fermezza vista la risposta


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quella anche io  ma meno della mia (figli esclusi)
> Però se mi gira la testa sto morendo
> Se gira la testa a mio figlio "sei stanco riposati"
> sulla reminiscenza non so ci ho pensato e ne avevo parlato anche con lo psicologo
> ...


Eco a me la sensazione di non esserci mi infastidisce solo nel caso di anestesia generale, pensare che qualcuno mette le mani su di me  anzi dentro di me e non sapere che sta a fa e come lo fa ...mi tufa un po' :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eco a me la sensazione di non esserci mi infastidisce solo nel caso di anestesia generale, pensare che qualcuno mette le mani di sì me anzi dentro di me e non sapere che sta a fa e come lo fa ...mi tufa un po' :rotfl:


ti dico solo che ho avuto il mio attacco di panico il giorno che ho fissato l'intervento al seno con anestesia totale

Quando mi hanno operato la prima volta a 8 anni in anestesia totale, urlavo come una pazza quando mi hanno fatto l'anestesia. Secondo te cosa ho chiesto a ogni infermiera e medico?


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> ti dico solo che ho avuto il mio attacco di panico il giorno che ho fissato l'intervento al seno con anestesia totale
> 
> Quando mi hanno operato la prima volta a 8 anni in anestesia totale, urlavo come una pazza quando mi hanno fatto l'anestesia. Secondo te cosa ho chiesto a ogni infermiera e medico?


Se stavi morendo ? Eh ma potrebbe esser l'origine della tua fobia, forse 

a me infastidisce proprio perché perdo il controllo di me mica perché pensa di morire  cioè me metti le mani addosso e io non posso sta a controlla ?!?!?! Ma scherziamo ?!!!?!? :rotfl:
Infatti ci ho provato anche stavolta al chirurgo che mi ha operato al secondo incontro preoperatorio gli ho chiesto ma nun se po' fa in anestesia locale o parziale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:m'ha guardato di traverso


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai vissuto una situazione di emergenza, necessità di intervenire subito per tamponare ... Presumo che tu abbia assorbito lo choc con una certa fermezza vista la risposta


Sul momento non sembrava di emergenza, tanto che qualche annetto ancora me lo davano e c'era tutto il tempo per intervenire in tranquillità. 
Poi hanno visto le ultime analisi e mi hanno operata d'urgenza, diciamo che non so se sarebbero passati 10 giorni, ma credo proprio di no...
Poi vabbè, ho assorbito lo choc perchè era una cosa che non mi aspettavo, di cui non avevo notizie. Quando ci si ferma a pensare alle malattie si ha appunto paura di cose come il cancro, ictus, cose simili.
Io ho rischiato di crepare male per colpa di un rene coglione, non sapevo se ridere o piangere...
Il bello poi è stata tutta la trafila di opere di tranquillizzazione intorno a me, io che dicevo "oh, ci stanno i medici, faranno loro, non sono preoccupata", i medici che me l'hanno infarcita come una roba semplice tipo appendicite (seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!)


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sul momento non sembrava di emergenza, tanto che qualche annetto ancora me lo davano e c'era tutto il tempo per intervenire in tranquillità.
> Poi hanno visto le ultime analisi e mi hanno operata d'urgenza, diciamo che non so se sarebbero passati 10 giorni, ma credo proprio di no...
> Poi vabbè, ho assorbito lo choc perchè era una cosa che non mi aspettavo, di cui non avevo notizie. Quando ci si ferma a pensare alle malattie si ha appunto paura di cose come il cancro, ictus, cose simili.
> Io ho rischiato di crepare male per colpa di un rene coglione, non sapevo se ridere o piangere...
> Il bello poi è stata tutta la trafila di opere di tranquillizzazione intorno a me, io che dicevo "oh, ci stanno i medici, faranno loro, non sono preoccupata", i medici che me l'hanno infarcita come una roba semplice tipo appendicite (seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!)


in effetti schiattare prima per colpa di un rene rincoglionito non è la miglior ipotesi


----------



## Nicka (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se stavi morendo ? Eh ma potrebbe esser l'origine della tua fobia, forse
> 
> a me infastidisce proprio perché perdo il controllo di me mica perché pensa di morire  cioè me metti le mani addosso e io non posso sta a controlla ?!?!?! Ma scherziamo ?!!!?!? :rotfl:
> Infatti ci ho provato anche stavolta al chirurgo che mi ha operato al secondo incontro preoperatorio gli ho chiesto ma nun se po' fa in anestesia locale o parziale :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:m'ha guardato di traverso


Ho un aneddoto sulla anestesia che mi hanno fatto.
La prima volta era ovviamente generale perchè 7 ore di intervento che facevo io sveglia? 
Vabbè.
La seconda volta invece doveva essere un'operazione più veloce, dovevano arrivare con una sonda nel rene (devo dire da dove passavano?) per sfilarmi lo stent che teneva aperte le vie. Sul momento volevano farmelo da sveglia, quando sono arrivata lì hanno capito chi ero (quella che si è messa a urlare come una pazza sclerotica per un caterere) e hanno pensato che fosse meglio farmi un'anestesia...totale...:carneval:
Era un'operazione delicata e non potevano permettersi una strillatrice che tutto faceva meno stare ferma mentre ravanavano lì.
Bè, entro in sala e inizio a parlare, posizione ginecologica ovviamente, ho un tatuaggio io...l'anestesista mi ha chiesto appunto di quello e io ho iniziato a parlare di questo. 
Stavo lì a parlare, disinfettante ovunque, due dita nella patata...poi il buio.
Dopo un secondo ho riaperto gli occhi e ho ripreso il filo del discorso esattamente da lì.
Ero stata un'ora e mezza sotto i ferri, quando mi sono svegliata non ero nemmeno confusa e stavo parlando di quello che avevo lasciato.
A me sta cosa mi ha inquietata moltissimo...


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho un aneddoto sulla anestesia che mi hanno fatto.
> La prima volta era ovviamente generale perchè 7 ore di intervento che facevo io sveglia?
> Vabbè.
> La seconda volta invece doveva essere un'operazione più veloce, dovevano arrivare con una sonda nel rene (devo dire da dove passavano?) per sfilarmi lo stent che teneva aperte le vie. Sul momento volevano farmelo da sveglia, quando sono arrivata lì hanno capito chi ero (quella che si è messa a urlare come una pazza sclerotica per un caterere) e hanno pensato che fosse meglio farmi un'anestesia...totale...:carneval:
> ...


Madonna sticazzi, figo !!!!chissà che droga ti han dato ( che tanto di quello si tratta ) a me non è mai capitato 
io di solito al risveglio mi incazzo perché l'anstetico mi fa fare sempre dei trip favolosi :rotfl:memtre quando son lucida sento giusto i punti e la ferita che fa male e cominciò a tossire come una "bolsa" ...e che si sveglia così una povera paziente !!!!?????


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho un aneddoto sulla anestesia che mi hanno fatto.
> La prima volta era ovviamente generale perchè 7 ore di intervento che facevo io sveglia?
> Vabbè.
> La seconda volta invece doveva essere un'operazione più veloce, dovevano arrivare con una sonda nel rene (devo dire da dove passavano?) per sfilarmi lo stent che teneva aperte le vie. Sul momento volevano farmelo da sveglia, quando sono arrivata lì hanno capito chi ero (quella che si è messa a urlare come una pazza sclerotica per un caterere) e hanno pensato che fosse meglio farmi un'anestesia...totale...:carneval:
> ...


io ho fatto di molto peggio appena sveglia.....mi vergogno al solo pensiero figurati a raccontarlo
Volevo scappare dall'ospedale quando l'infermiere me lo ha raccontato


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> io ho fatto di molto peggio appena sveglia.....mi vergogno al solo pensiero figurati a raccontarlo
> Volevo scappare dall'ospedale quando l'infermiere me lo ha raccontato


Raccontacelo  sottovoce 

farfie, quando ci si risveglia dal l'anestesia si è ancora in pieno trip  si posson dire le cose più strampalate :mexican:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Raccontacelo  sottovoce
> 
> farfie, quando ci si risveglia dal l'anestesia si è ancora in pieno trip  si posson dire le cose più strampalate :mexican:


nouuuuuuuuuu
Credo che ci siano infermieri che a distanza di 12 anni ne ridono ancora
Non sono più entrata in quell'ospedale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> nouuuuuuuuuu
> Credo che ci siano infermieri che a distanza di 12 anni ne ridono ancora
> Non sono più entrata in quell'ospedale:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 farfie contieniti !!!!! Dove vai ti fai riconoscere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> farfie contieniti !!!!! Dove vai ti fai riconoscere :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## marietto (20 Ottobre 2016)

Diciamo che all'improvviso ti trovi davanti a quella che non è più una  vaga ipotesi che appartiene ad un futuro lontano, ma è qui, ben presente  e potrebbe verificarsi in qualsiasi momento.

Certo, vale per tutti, esci di casa la mattina e vieni travolto mentre attraversi la strada, te lo dicono in tanti...

Pero' adesso sai che il tuo orologio è stato caricato un tantino meno  degli altri e che, statisticamente, come dice [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] , è molto  improbabile che raggiungi un'età in cui verrai  effettivamente considerato anziano.

Io sono sempre stato terrorizzato dalla morte altrui, da quando rimasi  orfano di padre a 5 anni. Molto meno dalla mia morte, in relazione alla  quale la paura è per le possibili sofferenze e per il dolore di chi  rimane.

Qualche bilancio lo fai, magari scoprendo che dopotutto la maggior parte  di quello che volevi raggiungere, l'hai raggiunto. E' più di quanto  possano dire molti...

Comunque, quando iniziai le cure, il medico mi disse: "molto dipenderà  da come reagirà lei, ma se ha qualcosa da sistemare lo faccia adesso,  perchè tra due mesi potrebbe essere immobile in un letto..."; da allora  sono passati due anni e mezzo e una operazione al cervello. Ma sono  ancora in piedi e magari mi riesce ancora per un po'


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Diciamo che all'improvviso ti trovi davanti a quella che non è più una  vaga ipotesi che appartiene ad un futuro lontano, ma è qui, ben presente  e potrebbe verificarsi in qualsiasi momento.
> 
> Certo, vale per tutti, esci di casa la mattina e vieni travolto mentre attraversi la strada, te lo dicono in tanti...
> 
> ...


Ne sono certa :up:

sul neretto, è un aspetto che nel sviscerare la questione ho sorvolato, morire dignitosamente credo sia la migliore prospettiva che si possa sperare e vale per tutti, ovviamemte


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Siamo tutti condannati a morte e senza scampo.
Meglio arrivarci come  Rita Levi Montalcini che da giovani.
Ero molto preoccupata quando i figli erano piccoli. Ora sono abbastanza serena. Poi per battere Rita ho un po' di tempo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Siamo tutti condannati a morte e senza scampo.
> Meglio arrivarci come  Rita Levi Montalcini che da giovani.
> Ero molto preoccupata quando i figli erano piccoli. Ora sono abbastanza serena. *Poi per battere Rita ho un po' di tempo.*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

*Come a Monopoli*

....imprevisti e probabilità ....

a Monopoli non mi riusciva mai di beccare una probabilità ... Le poche volte che accadeva ... Magari c'era scritto "esci gratis di prigione" solo che io non ero in prigione  e con il culo che avevo nemmeno ci finivo cosicché il gioco si chiudeva senza aver sfruttato la carta 
oppure" ti scade l'assicurazione, paga il premio" ( ma che è una probabilità ?:incazzato 

oppure " pagate il conto del dottore " ( mai probabilità fu così azzeccata )

... Insomma di probabilità positiva nemmeno l' ombra mentre di imprevisti .... Uuhhuuu a iosa :rotfl:

ecco settimana scorsa mi è capitato un imprevisto ( medico ) tanto per non smentirmi 

come me ogni settimana vado in DH a farmi fare il lavaggio del catetere venoso centrale e consueta medicazione 
si inizia al solito a controllare le vie di accesso (2) se danno (sangue) e ricevono (medicinali) dopo un inizio incerto, tutto si sistema.
quindi si passa alla medicazione dell'ingresso del CVC nel mio strafighissimo :rotfl:corpo 

piccola precisazione il mio CVC e' posto sopra la tetta sinistra, da lì i tubini entrano, si infilano nella scapola e arrivano alla succlavia  ...quindi vado in giro come un'aliena :nuke: con un 2 tubicini che escono dalla pelle, ancorati con punti, insomma so ricucita come un calzino bucato, carino vero ? 

Medicazione significa togliere il bendaggio e con betadine e clorexina, in ambiente sterile, medicare e richiudere il pacchetto regalo 

Annalisa, la mia infermiera preferita :inlove:, toglie il bendaggio della settimana precedente ed esclama : " si sono staccati tutti i punti che fissano il CVC e una parte del tubo si è sfilato !!!!!!" :embolo: 
" eureka, penso potrei diventare un idrante vivente, che cede però sangue invece  che acqua !!!" 
Quindi, subbuglio tra le infermiere, subito a chiamare "medicina del dolore" che si occupa di CVC, port ect ect 

diktat di medicina del dolore: la paziente deve scendere da noi "immediatamente", e deve stare attenta che il tubo non si sfili (ma va  !!!!) dissanguata tra un ascensore e l'altro, cazzo è la volta che vado a finire sui giornali :rotfl:
quindi Anna mi rimette un bendaggio di fortuna ( che fortuna !!!!!!) e mi dice "tieni premuto più che puoi e scendi con l'ascensore al -2 ... Medicina del dolore" 

sicché io mi alzo e con la mano sinistra che pigia sopra la tetta sempre sinistra vado all'ascensore e scendo giù 

arrivo a medicina del dolore e suono, tra le occhiatacce dei pazienti che sono in fila e aspettano il loro turno e mi vedono sfilare davanti, sta a vedere che mo' mi picchiano :rotfl:al limite uso l'idrante per allontanarli 

l'infermiere apre la porta del reparto di medicina del dolore e non faccio in tempo a dire "vengo da DH Onco" che mi prende per un braccio e dice " subito in sala operatoria !!" 

Li  mi spoglio e mi stendo sul lettino operatorio, intanto due dottoresse confabulano tra di loro, il CVC nonostante tutto funziona, rinfilare la parte di tubo uscita non si può che non sarebbe più sterile ed una bella setticemia sarebbe assicurata sicché decidono di ricucirmi i punti e ancorare il tubo uscito con delle piccole fascette :facepalm:

e quindi ... Ridanghete... Con anestesia ....e vai di cucito :rotfl:la prossima vo da una sarta  

dopo di che mi chiudono il tutto con un bendaggio "corposo" e mi dicono che da ora in poi alla medicazione si aggiungerà anche l'ancoraggio di volta in volta del tubicini con la fascetta ... E vabbè che vuoi che sia giusto una volta alla settimana per almeno i prossimi 6 mesi :sonar:

io l'ho presa a ridere che tanto piangere, già detto, serve a una bella sega... Sicché sono tornata sopra al DH per aggiornare infermieri e medici e via così ... Sempre avanti tutta :up:

... To be continued...


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

La funzione è di poter fornire farmaci senza fare mille buchi? Scusa L'ignoranza.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La funzione è di poter fornire farmaci senza fare mille buchi? Scusa L'ignoranza.


si e prelevare  sangue per analisi che nel caso mio o di altri sono frequentissime 

diciamo che facendo infusione di farmaci nel lungo periodo poi le vene si induriscono e non ne ricevono, ne danno sangue quando fai i prelievi, quindi in casi di terapie lunghe e/o devastanti per comodità si mette port a catch o CVC 

poi spiegherò perché per me si è scelto CVC che è più rognoso in quanto via aperta per infezioni molto a rischio 

io non faccio cure devastanti ma lunghe e più che altro le mie vene non si trovano nemmeno in situazioni di normalità figurati in corso di malattia


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> si e prelevare  sangue per analisi che nel caso mio o di altri sono frequentissime
> 
> diciamo che facendo infusione di farmaci nel lungo periodo poi le vene si induriscono e non ne ricevono, ne danno sangue quando fai i prelievi, quindi in casi di terapie lunghe e/o devastanti per comodità si mette port a catch o CVC
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## MariLea (23 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ....imprevisti e probabilità ....
> 
> ................................................................................................
> io l'ho presa a ridere che tanto piangere, già detto, serve a una bella sega... Sicché sono tornata sopra al DH per aggiornare infermieri e medici e via così ... Sempre avanti tutta :up:
> ...


E che cacchio però!!! 
Che te lo dico a fa' che sei forte :inlove:


Ma cambiamo il titolo del thread per favore, perché questo è l'angolo della strafiga eh!


----------



## marietto (23 Ottobre 2016)

Anche per me si era parlato di CVC, ma poi hanno deciso di soprassedere, leggendoti direi per fortuna, preferisco qualche "forata" in più...

Per spiegare a [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] , quando fai molti prelievi e/o per motivi di terapie hai un traffico "intenso" di flebo e medicinali nelle vene, queste tendono ad indurirsi, ad essere più complicate da "trovare" per le infermiere e ad essere meno ricettive, sia in entrata che in uscita. La "attrezzatura" che hanno installato a [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] , dovrebbe ovviare a questo inconveniente, altrimenti, come succede spesso a me devono "forarti" anche più volte finchè non trovano una via percorribile.


----------



## Brunetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Anche per me si era parlato di CVC, ma poi hanno deciso di soprassedere, leggendoti direi per fortuna, preferisco qualche "forata" in più...
> 
> Per spiegare a @_Brunetta_ , quando fai molti prelievi e/o per motivi di terapie hai un traffico "intenso" di flebo e medicinali nelle vene, queste tendono ad indurirsi, ad essere più complicate da "trovare" per le infermiere e ad essere meno ricettive, sia in entrata che in uscita. La "attrezzatura" che hanno installato a @_Fiammetta_ , dovrebbe ovviare a questo inconveniente, altrimenti, come succede spesso a me devono "forarti" anche più volte finchè non trovano una via percorribile.


:unhappy: Capito.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Ottobre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Anche per me si era parlato di CVC, ma poi hanno deciso di soprassedere, leggendoti direi per fortuna, preferisco qualche "forata" in più...
> 
> Per spiegare a @_Brunetta_ , quando fai molti prelievi e/o per motivi di terapie hai un traffico "intenso" di flebo e medicinali nelle vene, queste tendono ad indurirsi, ad essere più complicate da "trovare" per le infermiere e ad essere meno ricettive, sia in entrata che in uscita. La "attrezzatura" che hanno installato a @_Fiammetta_ , dovrebbe ovviare a questo inconveniente, altrimenti, come succede spesso a me devono "forarti" anche più volte finchè non trovano una via percorribile.


Esatto :up:


----------



## banshee (24 Ottobre 2016)

*Lettera a Fiammetta*

Cara Fiamma,

ti leggo e ti ammiro per il tuo coraggio, la tua forza, la tua determinazione.
Sembrano fasi fatte, lo so. E lo so che lo sai. e chissà quante ne sentirai e ne starai sentendo, in questo periodo. Quante frasi d'incoraggiamento, quanto calore, quanto affetto starai ricevendo. 
La gente sgomita per sostenerti, l'affetto ti quasi soffoca, tutti vogliono farti sentire che non sei sola.
Hai postato un link molto "forte", coraggioso, parlando della morte. Ecco, di fronte alla Morte comunque siamo soli.
Possiamo essere circondati di persone, affetto, amore, tutto quello che vogliamo ma..nel momento supremo siamo soli. Si nasce da soli, si muore da soli.
Il mio rapporto con la morte è cambiato Fiamma, e lo sai. Lo sai perché ogni tanto te lo scrivo, che sto ancora frastornata. 
La mia analista dice che è il senso di colpa dei sopravvissuti, chi scampa ad una strage, direttamente o indirettamente, cova questa specie di tristezza dentro, che appanna un po' la grande gioia di non essere tra coloro che sono morti. feriti. o che piangono i morti.

Il terremoto in pochi secondi dissolve l'essere nel nulla. Tanto tempo, tanta cura per far crescere e preservare una vita e in pochi istanti si azzera tutto. 
Il rapporto con la morte cambia, per forza di cose. 
"Siamo solo di passaggio" dicono, è vero. La caducità della vita..eeeh Ungaretti a scuola. Quanti pensieri sul "carpe diem", dall'epoca classica (sti cavoli di greci, stavano avanti ) al Rinascimento, quanti e quanti hanno cercato di afferrare il senso di questa vita, così breve, così legata alle coincidenze, al caso, al momento giusto nel posto giusto, a quell'attimo che può salvarti o condannarti, a quella fatalità per cui il terremoto c'è di notte e non di giorno, per cui la terra trema il 24 agosto e non il 14, per cui la faglia si spacca nel 2016 e non gli anni prima, e non anni prima a caso, sai "passavo di lì un'estate per caso", "uh, una volta anche io andai ad Amatrice", no, intendo mesi interi per un ventennio, che stavi lì tutti i giorni, sempre lì. Quante serate in quel pub, quello attaccato all'Hotel Roma, piccolo bugigattolo chiuso - si fumava dentro, ti riducevi un cencio tutte le sere - i miei amici dicono "avremmo fatto la fine del topo", eh. E quanti che conoscevamo, hanno fatto la fine del topo. In un posto così tranquillo che il massimo dell'evento pericoloso è che ti esce una mamma cinghiala incazzata di notte..
Questi pensieri non servono a nulla, lo so, sono inutili, spazzatura cognitiva, ma al momento ancora non riesco a liberarmene.
Forse perché più della mia, temo la morte delle persone care, e ho avuto paura, tanta paura Fiammè. Quella mattina, non dimenticherò mai il sapore della paura. Gli arti che non rispondono, lo stomaco che si contrae, il cervello che sta a 3.000 - l'adrenalina - , l'impotenza di essere così lontana, e poi il sollievo. 
Ho paura adesso, sai? Adesso ho paura. E non mi vergogno a dirlo, a nulla serve fare " i falsi eroi" per me.. ho paura. E al tempo stesso assaporo la vita come dono meraviglioso, unico e immenso, e cerco di non sprecare più tempo, cerco di non arrabbiarmi, di non lamentarmi di stupidaggini, di non imbufalirmi come un toro furioso per le ore di traffico, o l'incompetenza dei colleghi - a causa della quale devo fare il doppio lavoro.

Ci provo almeno. 

Ti leggo e ti ammiro Fiamma, il tuo Angolo della Sfiga è un manifesto al coraggio, un inno alla vita nella sua essenza più profonda, un calcio in culo al pessimismo e alla depressione.

Grazie di rendermi partecipe di tutto questo, il tuo percorso mi è prezioso.

Ho scritto senza rileggere e senza badare alla forma, inutile precisazione, so che tu non ci baderai  

Un abbraccio,

F.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Ottobre 2016)

banshee ha detto:


> Cara Fiamma,
> 
> ti leggo e ti ammiro per il tuo coraggio, la tua forza, la tua determinazione.
> Sembrano fasi fatte, lo so. E lo so che lo sai. e chissà quante ne sentirai e ne starai sentendo, in questo periodo. Quante frasi d'incoraggiamento, quanto calore, quanto affetto starai ricevendo.
> ...


Ciao :inlove:

so quanto ti ha sconvolto quello che è successo il 24/8 ed in privato ti ho esortato a pensare al tuo benessere per prima cosa,  trovare un equilibrio e allontanare, appunto il senso di colpa, perché colpe non ce ne sono, non ne hai.
i ricordi li devi preservare tutti, ora ti risulteranno molto dolorosi con il tempo vedrai che apprezzerai di aver conosciuto luoghi e persone così belle e saranno di conforto.
la morte delle persone care è il timore maggiore perché l'impotenza di non poter salvare, aiutare... Annienta.

io sono certa che ce la farai, ci vorrà del tempo ma riuscirai a tornare a sorridere, anche nel ricordo di chi non c'è più, i sorrisi di chi manca li farai tuoi e credo che un po' di pace arriverà 

un bacione grandissimo !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Ottobre 2016)

...oltre le divagazioni....

Gli ultimi due post del mio racconto ( la dama nera e imprevisti o probabilità )...hanno deviato un po' il racconto quindi ripristino la sequenza temporale 

Passata Pasqua e l'episodio del ritorno dei dolori lancinanti, divenni come detto una paziente modello, più per necessità che per virtu, digiamocelo ( cit. La Russa) 

il primo appuntamento con il DH Onco era stabilito per l'8 aprile 2015 e lì mi recai accompagnata  dai miei amici Ciccio il busto e la mia amica Rossella ( la carrozzella), e da un baldo autista che spingeva Rossella e guidava la mia auto.

Durante il primo colloquio il medico ribadii che stando le cose come evidenziato dai vari esami diagnostici di operazione radicale per estirpare la massa non se ne parlava, Nada de Nada, scordatelo !!!!  

Quindi si cominciava una cura di prima linea ( cioè il protocollo più adatto al mio istologico da biopsia ) che consisteva nella infusione mensile di acido zoledronico, terapia per bocca giornaliera e 1 iniezione mensile.
obiettivo regressione della malattia, iniziava così il terno al lotto, chi voleva scommettere poteva rivolgersi ai booksmakers  quote 1:15 più o meno :singleeye::rotfl:"gli a fa o non gli a fa" booooohhh :carneval:

prima di attivare le cure toccava risolvere due problemi ( ancora :incazzato:ma porca la pupattola ) :
1) inserire port ( che poi divenne CVC ) per il solito discorso che le vene si nascondevano e collassavano 
2) intervenire con bonifica dentale  ...causa : l'effetto dell'acido zoledronico tende a sviluppare necrosi della mandibola 
Quindi onde evitare di dover passare il tempo libero a tagliare pezzi di mandibola necrotizzate si avvia la bonifica 
Che consiste nel verificare se ci siano anche piccolissime carie da curare o estrazione di denti cariati e/o di radici trattati con devitalizzazione 

io avevo fatto due devitalizzazioni in passato quindi toccava togliere dente e radice .

si iniziò con il dentista 
arrivai in ambulatorio baldanzosa  che vuoi che sia togliere un dente, già fatto! Pfui na sciocchezza :mexican:

panoramica, punturina anestetica, è strap, strop dente estratto e con lui la radice, facile no ? 

Manco per un cappero :unhappy: mi son fatta 3 ore dico 3 : facendo.  aaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh con divaricatore, figata !!!! 

motivo ? 
La radice devitalizzata era diventata un tutt'uno con la mandibola e si era ossificata ma era necessario estrarla, quindi incisione con bisturi, trapano, pinza per estrarre tira di qua, tira di là, un pezzetto alla volta e si ricomincia  ... Piano piano ... ogni tanto il dentista si fermava a bere un bicchier d'acqua come fosse un pugile che fa pausa tra un round e l'altro 

dal canto mio ormai non sentivo più le mandibole, vuoi per l'anestetico fatto più volte, vuoi per il divaricatore che ormai mi aveva costretto ad una posa innaturale, boh non sentivo  sensibilità zero 

dopo 3 ore ... Alleluia si riuscii a finire il lavoro... Uscì da lì con un volto praticamente tumefatto e  gonfio come se mi avessero menato e con due sacchetti di ghiaccio secco attaccati alla guancia, un mostro :rotfl:
la cosa fu utile, tutto sommato, perché le persone che attendevano il loro turno per entrare eran bloccate lì da 3 ore e penso mi avrebbero picchiato selvaggemente se non mi avessero vista ridotta così, un Rocky in gonnella :rotfl:

io ero piuttosto sfavata, soprattutto perché dopo una settimana sarei dovuta tornare per togliere il secondo dente devitalizzato :embolo:

.... Ti be continued. ...


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...oltre le divagazioni....
> 
> Gli ultimi due post del mio racconto ( la dama nera e imprevisti o probabilità )...hanno deviato un po' il racconto quindi ripristino la sequenza temporale
> 
> ...


Ti sono molto grata per questo tuo affidarti. Mi fa capire aspetti che non immaginavo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sono molto grata per questo tuo affidarti. Mi fa capire aspetti che non immaginavo.


ora  mi incuriosisci e attenzione che la mia curiosità non soddisfatta mi rende insonne 
domani potrei svegliarmi così


----------



## Brunetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ora  mi incuriosisci e attenzione che la mia curiosità non soddisfatta mi rende insonne
> domani potrei svegliarmi così
> 
> View attachment 12111


Per mia (fortunata) ignoranza mi fai capire aspetti diciamo collaterali che non conoscevo.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per mia (fortunata) ignoranza mi fai capire aspetti diciamo collaterali che non conoscevo.


Ok, in un certo senso è un mondo a parte


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

.... preparazione...

Preparazione è la parola chiave perché per poter iniziare le terapie come da protocollo toccava terminare la "bonifica" dentale :sbatti: e inserire un "port a cath" ... Insomma dovevo essere pronta come una macchina da guerra, nulla di improvvisato ma tutti ben stabilito.

pertanto dopo aver tolto il primo dente e radice devitalizzati :embolo: per una settimana mi imbottii di antibiotici perché l'estrazione aveva sostanzialmente procurato un vero intervento chirurgico e si doveva scongiurare eventuali infezioni ... E perché poi dopo una settimana avevo appuntamento per togliere il secondo dente e radice devitalizzato, che a detta del medico dentista era posto in una posizione più scomoda e sarebbe stato ancora più difficoltoso togliere :sonar:

quindi armata di pazienza e improperi pronti all'uso mi recai al secondo appuntamento ... Ma inaspettatamente ... Tra il sollievo mio e del dentista il secondo intervento fu relativamente veloce e meno macchinoso, in un' oretta e mezzo si concluse tutto ed io uscii definitivamemte Dall'ambulatorio dentistico con un solo sacchetto di ghiaccio secco e con la madibola meno tumefatta ... Eureka :up:

inevitabile fu un'altra settimana di antibiotici per scongiurare le solite infezioni bla bla bla ...e  tutto si risolse al meglio  

finita la seconda settimana avevo appuntamento con " medicina del dolore " per inserimento port a cath un catetere venoso centrale sottocutaneo utile per somministrare farmaci e donare sangue per le frequenti analisi che avrei dovuto fare.
Mi presentai quindi bella  baldanzosa sempre con Ciccio e Rossella ( busto e carrozzella ) al reparto, attesi quasi  un'ora prima che mi chiamassero ... Come da prassi in ogni buon ospedale che si rispetti  

finalmente entrai in un ambulatorio dove un medico mi illustrò l'operazione alla quale sarei stata sottoposta quella mattina, come gestire la questioni medicazioni da lì ad un mese, come gestire il catetere nella vita quotidiana e poi mi fece firmare il solito foglio informativo e di consenso perché se per caso ti becchi un'emorragia ... Eri stata avvertita ed avevi firmato consapevole dei rischi ... Bla bla bla ... Che si fa pe' campa' 

un dubbio però me lo ponevo, nella mia totale ignoranza in materia qualcosa non mi quadrava, qualcosa di ordine prettamente pratico ... Come era possibile inserire un catetere venoso sottocutaneo sopra il seno se a quell'altezza c'era la costante ( a meno che non vivessi sempre supina ) compressione di Ciccio il busto ortopedico ?!?! 

Ed Ovviamente feci questa domanda al medico convinta che avesse avuto la soluzione tra le mani, che l'esperienza avesse insegnato, che ci fosse una casistica, sticazzi mica potevo esser la prima che poneva sto problema?! 

Ed invece, cari miei, dall'espressione del medico :singleeye: capii che avevo fatto al domanda delle domanda, sticazzi (2) 

quindi venne subito chiamato il chirurgo che mi stava aspettando in sala operatoria, toccava risolvere la "question time" 
time perché c'era altra gente che aspettava di essere operata mica ero la sola  al limite potevo essere considerata una "sola " di paziente che già poneva un quesito non previsto :risata: 

insomma per farla breve ( anche se il conciliabolo fu più lungo del previsto ) decisero di inserirmi il CVC Esterno perché nelle mie condizioni inserire un port a cath avrebbe avuto come conseguenza una probabile trombosi :facepalm:

quindi ... Si ricomincia daccapo... Spiegazione dell'operazione di inserimento CVC, gestione SETTIMANALE ( aggghhhhhhh) , gestione vita quotidiana (ARIAGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH) e solita firma di consenso 


poi finalmente dopo circa 2 ore e mezzo entro in sala operatoria, lì mi fanno ecografia, raggi X e mi anestetizzano la parte ....
con il bisturi apriranno un varco cutaneo che permetterà al tubicino del catetere venoso di entrare e scendere giù fino alla clavicola li passare attraverso un pertugio e scendere ancora sino alla succlavia dove verrà agganciato, esternamente mi ancoreranno con dei punti di sutura il tubo che si dividerà in due tubini distinti : via rossa per le analisi, via bianca per infusione di farmaci 

ovviamente non poteva andare tutto liscio liscio ... Ma che scherziamo!!!! :rotfl:Ma che vuoi vincere facile ?!?!?! :risata:

per  farla breve il tubicino del catetere non passava facilmente dal pertugio della clavicola ... Aaaahh che culo!!!!... E quindi il chirurgo che presumo trattenesse delle bestemmie giusto perché io ero cosciente ... Cominciò a spingere e a tirare e chiedere all'infermiera un altro bisturi ... Ad allargare ma non troppo e tira e spingi, spingi e tira dopo un bel po' riuscì a far passare il tubo che poi scese fin giù nella succlavia.

poi disinfetta, ricuci, impacchetta come un pacco regalo e via ... Si può tornare a casa, idonea ed arruolata per iniziare le vere cure !!!!! :mexican:

... To be  continued ...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

Mammamia che massacro!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mammamia che massacro!


Ma no ancora sono viva !!!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (31 Ottobre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no ancora sono viva !!!!!!! :rotfl:


Come quando guardo un film horror posso vedere squartamenti senza battere ciglio. Poi vedo una martellata su un piede :unhappy:.
Mi impressiona il dentista.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

... Incontri ravvicinati con DH...

le traversie della preparazione alle cure erano finite.
A maggio 2015 inizia il protocollo. 
Una volta al giorno medicinale  da assumere per bocca 
ogni 28 giorni iniezione di altro medicinale mediante semplice puntura 
Ogni 28 giorni analisi, visita e terapia "style chemio" in DH 

nella mia sfiga, mi ritengo una persona fortunata giacché la terapia che faccio in DH non dà gli effetti collaterali più temibili : nausea, vomito, caduta dei capelli, caduta delle unghie, stomatiti, eritemi, afte ect ect 

la mia cura da un solo effetto collaterale " sintomi para influenzali " quindi dolori articolari diffusi e febbrone da cavallo per circa due giorni post infusione ... Ma udite udite ... La febbre solo alla prima assunzione poi, come dire, il fisico si adegua e almeno questo sintomo scompare, restano i dolori ma quelli si sopportano  
non sono certo paragonabili a quelli della "prima ora " all'esordio della malattia :festa:

tutto sommato, capite bene, che la vita scorre senza particolari scossoni e l'unica cosa di cui devo armarmi è 
la pazienza ...

la pazienza non esiste nel mio DNA, aspettare, attendere, stare a candire non fa per me ... Però prima o poi tocca 

a me tocca quando vado in DH, perché per quanto possa arrivare presto la mattina ( il DH apre i battenti alle 7.30) 
tocca fare sempre la fila :facepalm:

fila per analisi, fila per visita, fila per terapia ... In DH esiste la privacy, non si viene chiamati per nome ma per numero
la mattina quando vai all'accettazione vieni munita dei numerini "magici" che serviranno nella giornata per districarsi tra le varie "opzioni", carino vero?  

le due sale d'attesa del DH ( quelle delle poltroncine rosse e gialle del mio primo post) sono generalmente strapiene quindi capita spesso che si debba attendere in piedi :singleeye:

i primi tempi per me non era un problema visto che avevo Rossella" la carrozzella, perennemente attaccata al mio nobile culo, poi quando le cose sono migliorate ho dovuto fare a gara per chi arriva prima alle poltroncine :rotfl:

la terapia è piuttosto standard, quando il numero scatta sul display, ti presenti nella sala infermiere.
una di loro ti accompagna in una delle camere dedicate dove ci sono poltrone o letti adatti allo scopo.

nel mio caso l'infusione viene divisa in due parti, nella prima sacca di medicinale, nella seconda sacca di fisiologica 
il tempo che resto in terapia varia tra 1 un'ora a 1 ora e mezzo, tutto sommato molto poco se si considera che alcune terapie portano via 5/6 ore di tempo :singleeye:
in quel lasso di tempo, si chiacchiera con gli altri malati, si legge, si ascolta musica, si scrive su tradì :rotfl:

In tutto questo ci sono i volontari che elargiscono colazioni, frutta, panini e 4 chiacchiere ai malati in terapia  :inlove: 

dopo la terapia visita dal medico, con cui ormai ci si da del tu, con il quale si stringe un legame forte, empatico, di assoluta fiducia e di fratellanza  
non ci crederete ma in certi frangenti i rapporti umani rivelano uno "quid" in più, uno "stato di grazia " che non ritrovi in nessun altro ambiente ( escluso quello familiare e sentimentale ) :inlove:

generalmente tra analisi, visita con il medico e terapia resto in DH fino all'ora di pranzo  

a quell'ora il mio stomaco brontola e  di brutto...appena il medico mi da il via libera, torno a casa a tuffarmi in un piatto di pasta :risata:

...to be  continued...


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... Incontri ravvicinati con DH...
> 
> le traversie della preparazione alle cure erano finite.
> A maggio 2015 inizia il protocollo.
> ...


Quante belle persone si incontrano nella vita!


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quante belle persone si incontrano nella vita!


Vero anche nei posti più impensati


----------



## Brunetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero anche nei posti più impensati


Apparentemente o.t. Io sono stata scippata, ma è accaduto molte più volte che lasciassi abbandonata la borsa o mi cadesse il portafogli e mi venissero riportati.


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apparentemente o.t. Io sono stata scippata, ma è accaduto molte più volte che lasciassi abbandonata la borsa o mi cadesse il portafogli e mi venissero riportati.


apparentemente


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Novembre 2016)

[video=youtube_share;t2NgsJrrAyM]https://youtu.be/t2NgsJrrAyM[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (7 Novembre 2016)

*....*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... Incontri ravvicinati con DH...
> 
> le traversie della preparazione alle cure erano finite.
> A maggio 2015 inizia il protocollo.
> ...


,....,....................
...........................
.............................
.................... .............


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Novembre 2016)

...mi riprendo il mio corpo ...mi riprendo la mia vita ....

era ora questo il mio primo obiettivo, tornare ad essere autonoma, autosufficiente, niente Ciccio, Rossella, Salvatore ...
nessun aiuto da parte di nessuno, tornare alla mia quotidianità.  

Con l'inizio delle cure e dopo aver abbandonato il cortisone ma non la calcio- eparina, cominciai ad impegnarmi,  day by day, per tornare quella di sempre. 

ogni giorno volevo  ottenere una piccola conquista, qualcosa in più che riuscivo a fare, faticoso all'inizio sempre più semplice via via che passavano i giorni, la fiducia in me stessa non mi difetta e sono convinta che questo atteggiamento abbia avuto un peso, un valore, un quid in più.

dal rientro a casa i primi di aprile a metà settembre le giornate furono  scandite da piccoli esercizi per tornare a camminare senza nessun aiuto 

sapevo che fino ad agosto dovevo tenere il busto perché la mia vertebra era "sospesa" che in medichese significa che c'è ma è fratturata "patologicamente " e quindi non fa da raccordo tra le altre vertebre.
come se un mago mi avesse tagliata in due, due parti scollegate : sopra, sotto 

quindi evitare sforzi eccessivi, carichi di lavoro per la schiena, e movimenti improvvisi, evitare cadute, evitare ...

devo dire  che tutto è filato liscio, a parte una notte che mi sono svegliata di soprassalto al suono dell'antifurto e l'abbaiare forsennato del mio cane e mi sono ritrovata seduta sul letto senza busto :embolo: ho subito realizzato che no, cazzo non potevo stare così, mi sono distesa di nuovo, con il cuore in gola, sperando di non aver aggravato  la situazione

intorno a me, in quei mesi, i miei familiari e i miei amici che hanno continuato a starmi sempre vicino :inlove: 

la fatica  psicologica più impegnativa è stata ( ed è ancora ) la gestione di mio padre e mia madre 

La  mia famiglia ha già, in passato, affrontato un lutto, la morte della mia sorella gemella ( monozigote) sicché per i miei genitori la mia malattia è stata una bella botta.

Paura, incredulità, preoccupazione sono stati i sentimenti dei primi tempi per loro due 
so che piangevano di nascosto da me, si confidavano con i vicini, che li confortavano.

Mio padre in media 2 volte alla settimana mi chiedeva : " cosa ti ha detto l'oncologo?" - " che cure devi fare" - " come ti senti " 

io pazientemente ripetevo tutto, per cercare di accontentarlo, lo stringevo a me e poi scherzavo :" oh babbo non ho mica l'influenza che mi chiedi come sto ogni due giorni !!"  " non passa mica in una settimana, un mese, suvvia, lo vedi son Serena  stai tranquillo, che sono coriacea e chi m'ammazza a me !!!" 

e lui : " finché non guarisci non muoio !" Ed io " ah beh allora vuoi campare ancora per un bel po', arrivi ai cent'anni !!"  è così riuscivo a strappargli un lieve sorriso  

Piano, piano anche lui e mamma hanno cominciato a convivere con la mia malattia, con più serenità e meno paura, una piccola conquista  

Ed io mano a mano  tornavo ad essere padrona del mio corpo e della mia vita 
... To be continued...


----------



## ologramma (11 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...mi riprendo il mio corpo ...mi riprendo la mia vita ....
> 
> era ora questo il mio primo obiettivo, tornare ad essere autonoma, autosufficiente, niente Ciccio, Rossella, Salvatore ...
> nessun aiuto da parte di nessuno, tornare alla mia quotidianità.
> ...


,
commuovermi non è stato mai il mio forte  ma leggendoti stamattina mi hai fatto pensare alla forza d' animo che hanno le persone che soffrono sia perchè momentaneamente poco efficienti e i famigliari che vivono il disagio della quotidianità , detto in parole che non mi va di pensare quindi trai il significato.
Sono andato fuori tema ti abbraccio calorosamente e ti sono vicino come il tuo buon papà e si ti confermo che mi sono commosso ....mannaggia


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> ,
> commuovermi non è stato mai il mio forte  ma leggendoti stamattina mi hai fatto pensare alla forza d' animo che hanno le persone che soffrono sia perchè momentaneamente poco efficienti e i famigliari che vivono il disagio della quotidianità , detto in parole che non mi va di pensare quindi trai il significato.
> Sono andato fuori tema ti abbraccio calorosamente e ti sono vicino come il tuo buon papà e si ti confermo che mi sono commosso ....mannaggia


:abbraccio:


----------



## Buscopann (11 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...mi riprendo il mio corpo ...mi riprendo la mia vita ....
> 
> era ora questo il mio primo obiettivo, tornare ad essere autonoma, autosufficiente, niente Ciccio, Rossella, Salvatore ...
> nessun aiuto da parte di nessuno, tornare alla mia quotidianità.
> ...


Si dice (anche tra i medici) che il 50% della guarigione dipende dalle cure e il restante 50% dalla nostra testa, da come si affonda la malattia.
E chi la ferma una come te? :up::up:
Sei un dispenser automatico di vita 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si dice (anche tra i medici) che il 50% della guarigione dipende dalle cure e il restante 50% dalla nostra testa, da come si affonda la malattia.
> E chi la ferma una come te? :up::up:
> Sei un dispenser automatico di vita
> 
> Buscopann


:risata: nessuno mi ha definita così ... Mi piace (cit. Faccialibro :rotfl


----------



## Brunetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Non sai quanto ti sono grata di questo racconto.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Novembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non sai quanto ti sono grata di questo racconto.


:kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Novembre 2016)

*Recensioni e imprevisti*

...recensioni... 

Visto  che sto navigando su questa barca che per ora resta ben salda e segue una rotta piuttosto tranquilla, interrompo un attimo di parlare di me e per me e vi segnalo due libri di due donne fantastiche che hanno percorso questa strada faticosamente ma coraggiosamente 
il loro viaggio si è purtoppo interrotto ma la forza che hanno trasmesso a tante persone che seguivano i loro blog resterà indelebile nel tempo.
il primo libro è "on the widepeak" le mie cellule impazzite, la mia vita, il mio mondo di Anna Gianesini 
Il secondo è " toglietemi tutto ma non il mio sorriso " di Anna Lisa Russo 

so che non sono letture  amene ma comunque sia arricchiscono sicuramente l'animo  


... Imprevisti ...

eh niente, avrei dovuto sottopormi ad un altro piccolo intervento ambulatoriale, sempre per la mia malattia, nulla di che, sciocchezze... Solo che sticazzi, il primo giorno sono stata in ospedale ad aspettare più di 3 ore per poi sentirmi dire che no, c'erano emergenze e non se ne faceva nulla, tanti saluti e baci  
dopodiche da lunedì sto aspettando sta chiamata al cellulare da parte del reparto per vedere se mi chiamano ( così hanno stabilito " sai farti aspettare ancora, facciamo così quando siamo liberi ti chiamiamo, così entro un'ora vieni in ospedale e ti si opera  ").
 vivo con il cellulare attaccatto al culo e non è da me, sinceramente, qualche volta rispondo agli 
WA con 3 ore di ritardo per dire :risata:, ora invece sempre con lui, il caro cellulare, anche quando vado in bagno me lo porto dietro, manco avessi l'amante :risata: 
vabbè era solo uno sfogo per una cazzata, l'attesa che a me fa girare allegramente i coglioni 
buona giornata


----------



## ologramma (18 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...recensioni...
> 
> Visto  che sto navigando su questa barca che per ora resta ben salda e segue una rotta piuttosto tranquilla, interrompo un attimo di parlare di me e per me e vi segnalo due libri di due donne fantastiche che hanno percorso questa strada faticosamente ma coraggiosamente
> il loro viaggio si è purtoppo interrotto ma la forza che hanno trasmesso a tante persone che seguivano i loro blog resterà indelebile nel tempo.
> ...


.
Ti conviene richiamarli perchè come dice la mia signora i furbi passano sempre avanti , pensa mio fratello deve fare una operazione e come a te gli anno detto ti chiamiamo noi ed io ha ripetergli chiamali che o si sono dimenticati oppure ti passano sempre avanti e con sta tiritera è passato un anno ma tanto lui non gli frega niente quindi sono cavoli suoi


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Ti conviene richiamarli perchè come dice la mia signora i furbi passano sempre avanti , pensa mio fratello deve fare una operazione e come a te gli anno detto ti chiamiamo noi ed io ha ripetergli chiamali che o si sono dimenticati oppure ti passano sempre avanti e con sta tiritera è passato un anno ma tanto lui non gli frega niente quindi sono cavoli suoi


Si, li ho scassati oggi , giovedì è il mio turno ( sperem )


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Novembre 2016)

*....cambiamenti ...*

Inutile cincischiare e far finta di nulla, la malattia mi ha cambiata, ha cambiato il mio quotidiano, il mio fisico, la mia mente, il mio rapporto con gli altri 

Sul quotidiano c'è poco da dire, la priorità diventa la cura quindi :
1) negli ultimi 2 anni ho lavorato 12 mesi, la metà.... e non è finita qui ... Ovvio 
2) non posso organizzare una viaggio anche breve senza la possibilità che debba smazzare tutto perché i controlli, le cure rubano anche buona parte del tempo libero 
3) non posso andare al mare a fare un bagno ( io che adoro lo snorkeling :inlove o andare in piscina o farmi una doccia normale e ripeto N O R M A L E ... se il CVC si bagna so cazzi perché poi sicuro si infetta 
4) non posso correre come prima ( mi piaceva fare ogni tot un po' di jogging ....Ciaone ) al limite passeggio 
5)  non posso fare escursioni troppo faticose, non posso cercare funghi perche  piegarsi  spesso sulla schiena  no buono 
6) non posso sollevare pesi superiori a 2/3 kg 
7) non posso saltare 
8) non posso fare step 
9) non posso mangiare troppi dolci, carboidrati, carne, latticini 
10) non posso guidare l'auto senza un supporto che sostenga la schiena 

tipo 10 comandamenti :rotfl:


da un punto di vista  fisico ho una vertebra inesistente e sarà così permanentemente tanto che ho una invalidità al 100% non rivalutabile ( appunto ) 
ho un bello sbrego risultato della recente operazione ( che spero si noti via via sempre meno ) ho una bella  chiazza color caffè latte sulla schiena come un enorme voglia, regalo delle precedenti radioterapie ( che peraltro ricominceranno a breve, sicché altre macchie caffe latte ) 
ho una fragilità capillare e delle unghie, incredibile ( sempre a causa delle cure ) 
devo Mantenere una particolare igiene orale onde evitare la necrosi della mandibola 

piu o meno credo sia tutto, una specie di  zombie ma con le zinne :risata: 



da un punto di vista psicologico sono Serenissima ma sul serio, non credo di essere stata così serena in vita mia, mi stupisco di me stessa

mi sveglio la mattina contenta 
rido spesso e sbaciucchio e abbraccio il prossimo con una gioia quasi eccessiva ( per loro mica per me:rotfl: )

sono ancora più innamorata del mio lui e lui mi è di grande aiuto 

mi godo la mia famiglia anche nelle piccole cose, che prima magari trascuravo un po' e alle quali davo poca importanza 

solo nel rapporto con gli altri sono più esigente e si ... Concedo  "meno sconti"  che in passato 
prima preferivo sorvolare, chiudere un occhio, non soffermarmi e dare una seconda e terza chance agli errori altrui 
ora no ..sono un po' strunz 

non è che mi arrabbio o sbraito ....  ma sono chiara, diretta, dico come stanno le cose, senza peli sulla lingua, senza rimorsi, senza rimpianti, mi  tolgo tutti ma proprio tutti i sassolini dalle scarpe, anzi nemmeno li faccio infilare nelle scarpe, risolvo tutto in anticipo 
e ho come sentore  di esser diventata un po' più cinica


----------



## Brunetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Inutile cincischiare e far finta di nulla, la malattia mi ha cambiata, ha cambiato il mio quotidiano, il mio fisico, la mia mente, il mio rapporto con gli altri
> 
> Sul quotidiano c'è poco da dire, la priorità diventa la cura quindi :
> 1) negli ultimi 2 anni ho lavorato 12 mesi, la metà.... e non è finita qui ... Ovvio
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2016)

Ciao Fiamme' :kiss:
appena avrò un po' di tempo leggerò...
come stai ora?


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ciao Fiamme' :kiss:
> appena avrò un po' di tempo leggerò...
> come stai ora?


Tesoro bellooooooo :festa: 
io sto  benaccio  nonostante tutto ... Torna presto che manchi qui :inlove:


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2016)

Bella lei :festa:

uff ho troppo arretrato, non so da dove cominciare e non ce la posso fare ad aggiornarmi...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Bella lei :festa:
> 
> uff ho troppo arretrato, non so da dove cominciare e non ce la posso fare ad aggiornarmi...


Dai che ce la fai 

riassunto : @_Buscopann_ finalmente è tornato e si fa un po' di caciara 
il 2 dicembre a Milano ci sarà una cena tra forumini, puoi aggregarti 
  la @_Arcistufo_ ci ha lasciato, siamo troppo noioso per lui (credo) :rotfl:
il giochino delle parole concatenate sta virando sul l'hot surreale :carneval:
 @_Brunetta_ e @_farfalla_ fanno cosacce nei miei sogni ed io invece resto a secco :mexican:
 @_ipazia_ tira con l'arco 
sto cercando di coinvolgere i maschietti su una questione erettiva ma non mi si filano di striscio :incazzato:
abbiamo ucciso l'admin :voodoo:

...trova la frase fuorviante :risata:


----------



## Buscopann (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Inutile cincischiare e far finta di nulla, la malattia mi ha cambiata, ha cambiato il mio quotidiano, il mio fisico, la mia mente, il mio rapporto con gli altri
> 
> Sul quotidiano c'è poco da dire, la priorità diventa la cura quindi :
> 1) negli ultimi 2 anni ho lavorato 12 mesi, la metà.... e non è finita qui ... Ovvio
> ...


Dicono che la malattia ti segna il fisico. .. ma ti arricchisce l'anima.
Sei bella [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]. Dico sul serio. E non ti ho mai vista.
Un giorno spero che capiterà davvero. E sarà bello stare ad ascoltarti invece di leggerti  :bacio:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Dicono che la malattia ti segna il fisico. .. ma ti arricchisce l'anima.
> Sei bella @_Fiammetta_. Dico sul serio. E non ti ho mai vista.
> Un giorno spero che capiterà davvero. E sarà bello stare ad ascoltarti invece di leggerti  :bacio:
> 
> Buscopann


Spero anche io di conoscerti :inlove:


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Dai che ce la fai
> 
> riassunto : @_Buscopann_ finalmente è tornato e si fa un po' di caciara
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> .


Prossimamente aprirò un 3D sul " ritorno "


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> .


Tradiadmin è vivo e vegeto 

non l'abbiamo fatto fuori  troppo  coriaceo


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Prossimamente aprirò un 3D sul " ritorno "


c'è tutto un via vai... o un vai e vieni...:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> c'è tutto un via vai... o un vai e vieni...:rotfl:


Io sono favorevole più ai vieni che ai vai :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (19 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono favorevole più ai vieni che ai vai :rotfl:


in effetti


----------



## ologramma (20 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Inutile cincischiare e far finta di nulla, la malattia mi ha cambiata, ha cambiato il mio quotidiano, il mio fisico, la mia mente, il mio rapporto con gli altri
> 
> Sul quotidiano c'è poco da dire, la priorità diventa la cura quindi :
> 1) negli ultimi 2 anni ho lavorato 12 mesi, la metà.... e non è finita qui ... Ovvio
> ...


.
Come prima anzi più di prima ti abbraccio :abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Come prima anzi più di prima ti abbraccio :abbraccio:


:kiss:


----------



## MariLea (20 Novembre 2016)

Che carini che siete! :sorriso4:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Che carini che siete! :sorriso4:


Anche tu sei superfighissimamemte carina


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

*In memoria di Anna*

Solo 2 giorni fa è stato l'anniversario della morte di Anna (widepeak) che avevo conosciuto anni fa, nel 2009, attraverso il suo blog.
il blog è rimasto attivo per volontà di Anna e del suo compagno che lo alimenta con ricordi e notizie relative ad iniziative benefiche.
Proprio ieri sera sono rientrata nel blog, per rileggere alcune cose di Anna che riesce a smuovere il mio animo in modo incredibile e mi sono imbattuta nel ricordo lasciato da Obi ( nomignolo del suo compagno ) 

in realtà Obi ha scritto vari ricordi ed il più toccante, infinitamente umano e pieno d'amore è quello che postero' qui sotto.

Mi auguro che chi passa e legga abbia la sensibilità necessaria, lo scrivo perché di imbecilli che girano nel web ce ne sono fin troppi ed è bene si astengano, nel caso.
grazie. 

**************************************************************************************************

da widepeak.it 

*ANNA 

**Se potessi dire cosa ha fatto irruzione nella mia vita illuminandola a giorno e trasformando ogni cosa nel suo esatto valore*
*Se potessi dire chi ha dato nome a ciò che ho di più caro al mondo e collegato il presente al passato e al futuro*
*E racchiudere in una sola parola la forza che ci vuole a respingere ogni notte e ogni giorno per anni l’angoscia della morte quando sai che il male è incurabile*
*E accettare che è imminente la fine del viaggio, proprio quando sei finalmente partito*
*E se ancora riesco a rinascere e rialzarmi e sentire l’urgenza della vita che reclama e la fiducia in ciò che è stato e sarà*
*Se dovessi pronunciare il nome di chi non posso più chiamare e della voce che non posso più sentire*
*E per questo nome, dopo aver versato anche l’ultima lacrima, posso dire di aver imparato a piangere e a ridere, ad amare e a vivere*
*E da ultimo di aver imparato a morire*
*Se potessi esprimere ciò che più ha riempito la mia vita e ciò che più manca alla mia vita*
*E mi ha insegnato ad aspettare ciò che è già arrivato, ad accettare anche l’inaccettabile, a ritrovare ciò che non hai mai perduto e a ripartire sempre, e sempre ripartire*
*E trovare anche ora la forza per guardare ad occhi aperti l’immagine di un anno fa che scava dentro e soffoca la parola*
*E con pochissime forze tornare a sentire che tutto finisce i tuoi occhi il tuo respiro il tuo essere qui con noi, il tuo essere noi*
*Se potessi ora raggiungerti lì dove neanch’io ho potuto seguirti e accompagnarti per l’ultimo viaggio, nel tormento e l’agonia delle ultime ore*
*E con la stessa tua forza continuare, per te e con te, ad accogliere tutto come un dono*
*Se potessi pronunciare il nome che nella mia vita a tutte le cose ha dato nome direi te Anna, Ragazza  mia, anima mia.
*
obi.


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Novembre 2016)

Leggo sempre qui ma quasi tutto quello che vorrei scrivere mi pare stupido e inutile. Volevo dirtelo Fiamma. E anche che ti abbraccio sempre


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Leggo sempre qui ma quasi tutto quello che vorrei scrivere mi pare stupido e inutile. Volevo dirtelo Fiamma. E anche che ti abbraccio sempre


ci siamo  lette e commentate vicendevolmente  ci risentiamo anche per i nostri canali :kiss:


----------



## Andrea Lila (22 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ci siamo  lette e commentate vicendevolmente  ci risentiamo anche per i nostri canali :kiss:


Certo! Al più presto


----------



## Skorpio (22 Novembre 2016)

*...*

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] ... 

:kiss:


 mi fai sentire tanto piccolo, e ancora più piccolo di quello che sono.....

più o meno.. così...


----------



## ilnikko (22 Novembre 2016)

minchia che schifo skorpiooooooo :unhappy:


----------



## Fiammetta (22 Novembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> @_Fiammetta_ ...
> 
> :kiss:
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:ma dove hai trovato sta "cosa" 



ilnikko ha detto:


> minchia che schifo skorpiooooooo :unhappy:


Secondo me è un hobbit :rotflrrrrribbbbileeeeeeeee


----------



## MariLea (22 Novembre 2016)

Belle le parole di Obi.
Siamo tutti piccoli e grandi quando serve... 
Sai che c'è?
 La morte tocca a tutti quelli che nascono e non ci sono regole né tempi stabiliti per nessuno... 
C'è chi è malato, si cura e campa cent'anni. C'è chi sta benone e l'indomani non si sveglierà.
La vita è una roulette, ogni mattina che apriamo gli occhi e vediamo la luce, abbiamo fatto un "pieno" e dobbiamo godercelo senza pensare ad altro... :festa:
che quando saremo morti abbiamo già smesso di pensare.


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Auguroni! ma bisogna aprire un 3d a parte
> Non può stare nel 3d della sfiga @_TradiAdmin_ sposta


Apriamo il 3D della figa :rotfl:

grazie :inlove:


----------



## MariLea (25 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Apriamo il 3D della figa :rotfl:
> 
> grazie :inlove:


Lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento, cambiate il titolo in "l'angolo della STRA_figa"
che quella parolaccia non la posso vedere :facepalm:


----------



## Fiammetta (25 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento, cambiate il titolo in "l'angolo della STRA_figa"
> che quella parolaccia non la posso vedere :facepalm:


ok provvedo ad implementare


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2016)

*...controlli di serie A ........*

... Ipotesi di futuro...

il primo controllo di serie A lo feci i primi giorni di luglio 2015 
Era la PET TAC TOTAL BODY  che ho già illustrato in precedenza e che permette di " fotografare" la situazione malattia in modo completo, il più attendibile.

TOTAL BODY sta a significare che il corpo nella sua interezzaa viene scannerizzato per evidenziare dove si annida ancora, o di nuovo la malattia.

Pertanto qundo ci si appresta a fare un esame così, si è consapevoli che il verdetto sarà importante per il proseguo delle cure : quali, quante, come.

nel luglio 2015 avevo iniziato le cure da circa 3 mesi ed aveva già fatto radioterapie, quel primo esame post diagnosi avrebbe stabilito se il protocollo di cure di prima linea intrapreso stava dando i suoi frutti 

sostanzialmente sarei stata promossa o bocciata ...al limite rimandata 

facile  capire come ... 
Se la malattia era in regressione potevo considerarmi promossa e proseguire con cure che già conoscevo e alle quali sapevo come reagire 
se la malattia fosse stata stabile probabilmente sarei stata rimandata, ipoteticamente altri 3 mesi di cure, nuova PET e verdetto finale sul cosa fare, come proseguire 
se la malattia forse progredita, STOP a quel tipo di cure e avvio di cure più pesanti, più debilitanti, ed un futuro meno roseo 

quella mattina il sole già era bello cocente alle 8.30 quando mi presentai all'accettazione per l'esame, giornata estiva bellissima, io pensavo alle vacanze pur sapendo che doveva fare altro.

In quel periodo mi muovevo già autonomamente con l'aiuto del solo busto ( ciccioooooo ) quindi decisi di andare sola all'esame... Vabbè lo confesso io preferisco così, sono una solitaria nei momenti topici della mia vita, preferisco affrontare le situazioni più complicate sola con me stessa, non so perché sono così, ma questo è ... E capisco anche che per chi mi vuole bene questo può essere un peso ma ormai mi conoscono, sanno che cacacazzi sono ( mi incazzo subito se insistono ) e stringono i denti, non pronunciano un  " ti accompagno" ... " andiamo insieme " ... Ect ect sono proprio bravi e sanno comprendermi :inlove:

la prima volta che avevo fatto la pet per "certificare" la malattia era marzo ed io ero giunta li sulla lettiga di ospedale vista la mia completa paralisi, ora vi tornavo sulle mie gambe, certo aiutata da Ciccio ... Ma sticazzi in poco più di 3/4 mesi un progresso significativo che mi rendeva quasi euforica  

l'iter dell'esame già lo conoscete quindi 2 ore di preparazione, una mezz'oretta di esame, un attesa di 10 minuti affinché il tecnico verifichi che tutte le immagini prodotte siano chiare, le raccomandazioni di stare per almeno 24 ore lontana da bambini e donne in stato di gravidanza, perché si è radioattivi e poi si può tornare a casa ... La risposta all'esame dopo 7 giorni canonici da ritirare personalmemte in ospedale 

era un venerdì e il venerdì seguente mi recai a ritirare l'esito, la risposta ... Presi la busta contenente referto e disco dvd delle immagini e senza indugio salii in DH a portare al medico il tutto, sapevo che era meglio leggesse prima lui il referto perché comunque solo un medico oncologo può interpretare al meglio ciò che è scritto e ciò che si vede dalle immagini. 
Arrivai in DH e gli consegnai la busta ... In quel momento una delle infermiere mi chiamò e mi disse di andare a fare la solita medicazione al CVC ... Il medico mi guardò e mi disse "vai, intanto io leggo e controllo, poi ne parliamo " 

E fu così che uscendo dall'ambulatorio di infermeria   post medicazione vidi venirmi incontro il medico con due occhi luccicanti ed un sorriso stampato in bocca che sventolava la busta, mi prese da parte e mi disse " va molto molto bene, c'è una sensibile regressione ed è un risultato notevole visti i pochi mesi di cure finora intraprese, quindi si prosegue così, stesso protocollo ... Quando devi venire per le cure ?" Ed io rispondo con immagino una espressione estasiata " alla fine del mese" ... " bene, dice lui ci vediamo alla fine del mese, stasera concediti una cena per festeggiare, te lo meriti " 
.. L'ho abbracciato forte, forte, un sorriso e sono corsa via a telefonare al mio amore :inlove: 

la sera cena con famiglia e la mia migliore amica ... Altro che un semplice compleanno, bella la vita :festa: nonostante tutto nonostante mister C.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2016)

*Nota bene*

... La mia malattia, per come si è presentata e per come era estesa non dava molto scampo 
il primo colloquio con l'onco in DH che feci al solito da sola, per scelta, mise nero  su bianco che 
A) non ero operabile 
B) prospettive di vita a 5 anni il 20% 

sicché capite bene che per me dopo due anni scarsi esser arrivata ad operarmi e avere ad oggi un quadro clinico Confortante è una bella soddisfazione 

quindi :cincin: brindo


----------



## ologramma (27 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... La mia malattia, per come si è presentata e per come era estesa non dava molto scampo
> il primo colloquio con l'onco in DH che feci al solito da sola, per scelta, mise nero  su bianco che
> A) non ero operabile
> B) prospettive di vita a 5 anni il 20%
> ...


-
non so che scrivere , ma leggendoti ammiro la forza d'animo e il coraggio che hai in questi momenti un po bui quindi anche non sapendo come tu sei prima di dormire ti immaginerò piena di vita e sorridente come deve essere una ragazza senza pensieri , basta non mi piace ripetermi ma rinnovo il mio abbraccio .
Ah brindo anche io per te e se permetti mi ubriaco perchè di brindisi ne voglio fare tanti


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> -
> non so che scrivere , ma leggendoti ammiro la forza d'animo e il coraggio che hai in questi momenti un po bui quindi anche non sapendo come tu sei prima di dormire ti immaginerò piena di vita e sorridente come deve essere una ragazza senza pensieri , basta non mi piace ripetermi ma rinnovo il mio abbraccio .
> Ah brindo anche io per te e se permetti mi ubriaco perchè di brindisi ne voglio fare tanti


:cincin:


----------



## marietto (27 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... La mia malattia, per come si è presentata e per come era estesa non dava molto scampo
> il primo colloquio con l'onco in DH che feci al solito da sola, per scelta, mise nero  su bianco che
> A) non ero operabile
> B) prospettive di vita a 5 anni il 20%
> ...



:abbraccio:

Sono molto contento per te! Fai bene a brindare 

So bene quanto è bello vedere e constatare miglioramenti in queste cose...


A te però è andata di culo... La mia percentuale di sopravvivenza oltre i 5 anni è intorno al 10%, forse qualcosa di meno, devo dire che sono un po' invidioso .

Al primo incontro a inizio cura, mi dissero che se avevo cose da sistemare dovevo farlo subito perchè di lì a due mesi era possibile che non fossi già più in grado di alzarmi da letto, ma sono passati 30 mesi e sono ancora qui.

Chiaro, si naviga a vista...


A parte gli scherzi... Sono stracontento per te! Bravissima! 
:cincin:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Sono molto contento per te! Fai bene a brindare
> 
> ...


capperi mi hai battuto sulla percentuale  
e lo so si naviga sempre a vista però io incontro in DH tanta di quella gente che era stata data per spacciata e gli chiedi ma da quanto stai male?  ... Tra miglioramenti e peggioramenti si va da 6 fino a 20 anni 

Ad alcuni alla diagnosi davano 2/3 mesi di vita e ed uno  di loro con un cancro ai polmoni ( non operabile ) e' andato ( con i suoi  limiti ) a fare la maratona di New York


----------



## Nocciola (27 Novembre 2016)

Siete da ammirare entrambi 
Un grosso abbraccio


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Novembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Siete da ammirare entrambi
> Un grosso abbraccio


Ma non so che dirti farfie, è che da un certo punto di vista scopri un mondo parallelo dove le cose effimere vengono messe da parte  e ci si concentra a godersi tutto quel che arriva di buono 

io direi che è semplice istinto di sopravvivenza  si tira fuori il meglio di se e considerando che ogni medico oncologico ti ripete che il fattore psicologico ha la sua notevole importanza in questi casi, piangersi addosso serve sostanzialmente a nulla


----------



## ologramma (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Sono molto contento per te! Fai bene a brindare
> 
> ...


.
dai che mi ubriaco anche con te alla fine divento un alcolista e pensare che dove sono io si produce il vino dop dei romani e sono astemio o quasi , il vino lo allungo con acqua ma per voi ragazzi mi fa piacere brindare perchè l'ottimismo è il sale della vita , come diceva quel signore nella pubblicità.
:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## marietto (28 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non so che dirti farfie, è che da un certo punto di vista scopri un mondo parallelo dove le cose effimere vengono messe da parte  e ci si concentra a godersi tutto quel che arriva di buono
> 
> io direi che è semplice istinto di sopravvivenza  si tira fuori il meglio di se e considerando che ogni medico oncologico ti ripete che il fattore psicologico ha la sua notevole importanza in questi casi, piangersi addosso serve sostanzialmente a nulla


Quoto tutto. Il primo mese/mese e mezzo hai la difficoltà di "digerire" le brutte notizie in serie che ti arrivano. Poi entra in gioco l'istinto di sopravvivenza, in qualche modo devi reagire anche perchè non puoi passare tutto il tempo a stare male, e se poco tempo ti pronosticano... Beh, tanto vale che cerchi di fare in modo che venga sfruttato al meglio 

Cio' non toglie che ci siano un po' più "difficili" ("some days are diamonds, some days are rocks" cantava Tom Petty, "alcuni giorni sono diamanti, alcuni giorni sono sassi")


----------



## Buscopann (28 Novembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> :abbraccio:
> 
> Sono molto contento per te! Fai bene a brindare
> 
> ...





Fiammetta ha detto:


> capperi mi hai battuto sulla percentuale
> e lo so si naviga sempre a vista però io incontro in DH tanta di quella gente che era stata data per spacciata e gli chiedi ma da quanto stai male?  ... Tra miglioramenti e peggioramenti si va da 6 fino a 20 anni
> 
> Ad alcuni alla diagnosi davano 2/3 mesi di vita e ed uno  di loro con un cancro ai polmoni ( non operabile ) e' andato ( con i suoi  limiti ) a fare la maratona di New York


Se mi fosse data un'altra possibilità (ma qui, come diceva Ligabue, non rimborsano mai  ), voglio diventare oncologo.
Scopri un mondo di sofferenza e la morte entra a far parte della tua quotidianità. Ma l'amore per la vita che ti insegnano le persone come voi, non te lo insegna proprio nessuno. Altro che storie.

Buscopann

PS "Vedi tetti e case..e grandi le periferie...e vedi quante cose sono solo fesserie" (Cit. Vasco)


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Novembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Se mi fosse data un'altra possibilità (ma qui, come diceva Ligabue, non rimborsano mai  ), voglio diventare oncologo.
> Scopri un mondo di sofferenza e la morte entra a far parte della tua quotidianità. Ma l'amore per la vita che ti insegnano le persone come voi, non te lo insegna proprio nessuno. Altro che storie.
> 
> Buscopann
> ...


Ciao busco !!!!  

ma credo sia la normalità, persone come me e [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] sono le persone normali che incappano in un ostacolo e sanno che dipende anche da loro superarlo, tutto qui, tempo speso bene


----------



## MariLea (29 Novembre 2016)

Buon "che culo!"  [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] & [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] :up:
oggi più di ieri e meno di domani!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Novembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Buon "che culo!"  @_Fiammetta_ & @_marietto_ :up:
> oggi più di ieri e meno di domani!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:Ma chi è j.lo? 
 [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] hai visto ? Ti garba ?


----------



## MariLea (29 Novembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:Ma chi è j.lo?
> @_marietto_ hai visto ? Ti garba ?


No, musica,  doppiare gli echi della mente...

https://www.mixcloud.com/Waynazz/dub-echoes-of-the-mind/


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...amenità ...*

venerdì sono andata in DH per il lavaggio settimanale del CVC 
come già scritto questo servizio viene effettuato dal personale infermieristico nel loro ambulatorio 
fuori dal loro ambulatorio non ci sono poltroncine o sedie per sedersi quindi si è costretti ad attendere in piedi il proprio turno.
le attese solitamente sono brevi un quarto d'ora al massimo 20 minuti, talvolta capita l'imprevisto e si può restare ad attendere il proprio turno per molto di più ed in effetti stare in piedi fermi non è comodo, soprattutto per chi tra i malati oncologici sta particolarmente male o sta accusando la cosiddetta "fatigue'" .

venerdi si è verificato un imprevisto e l'attesa era lunga, dopo di me c'era un signore anziano piuttosto debilitato e la moglie che lo accompagnava... Lei dopo un po' si è innervosita ( giustamente ) ed ha esclamato : " ma restare così in piediiiii non si può ! Se poi uno muore, rischia di cadere per terra !!!!" 

Non ho avuto il coraggio di dirle che se uno muore poco importa che poi cada per terra visto che è già morto  :singleeye:

... Mi sono limitata a darle ragione ...  Ed ho fatto passare avanti suo marito


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

*...amenità ...l*

venerdì sono andata in DH per il lavaggio settimanale del CVC 
come già scritto questo servizio viene effettuato dal personale infermieristico nel loro ambulatorio 
fuori dal loro ambulatorio non ci sono poltroncine o sedie per sedersi quindi si è costretti ad attendere in piedi il proprio turno.
le attese solitamente sono brevi un quarto d'ora al massimo 20 minuti, talvolta capita l'imprevisto e si può restare ad attendere il proprio turno per molto di più ed in effetti stare in piedi fermi non è comodo, soprattutto per chi tra i malati oncologici sta particolarmente male o sta accusando la cosiddetta "fatigue'" .

venerdi si è verificato un imprevisto e l'attesa era lunga, dopo di me c'era un signore anziano piuttosto debilitato e la moglie che lo accompagnava... Lei dopo un po' si è innervosita ( giustamente ) ed ha esclamato : " ma restare così in piediiiii non si può ! Se poi uno muore, rischia di cadere per terra !!!!" 

Non ho avuto il coraggio di dirle che se uno muore poco importa che poi cada per terra visto che è già morto  :singleeye:

... Mi sono limitata a darle ragione ...  Ed ho fatto passare avanti suo marito


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> venerdì sono andata in DH per il lavaggio settimanale del CVC
> come già scritto questo servizio viene effettuato dal personale infermieristico nel loro ambulatorio
> fuori dal loro ambulatorio non ci sono poltroncine o sedie per sedersi quindi si è costretti ad attendere in piedi il proprio turno.
> le attese solitamente sono brevi un quarto d'ora al massimo 20 minuti, talvolta capita l'imprevisto e si può restare ad attendere il proprio turno per molto di più ed in effetti stare in piedi fermi non è comodo, soprattutto per chi tra i malati oncologici sta particolarmente male o sta accusando la cosiddetta "fatigue'" .
> ...


Ma perché non mettere delle sedie!! :facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Un'osservazione in tema con il forum. Come si fa se non c'è qualcuno che ti vuole bene davvero?


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non mettere delle sedie!! :facepalm:


Boh  

in effetti 2/3 né potrebbero mettere almeno per coloro che veramente ne avrebbero  bisogno


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un'osservazione in tema con il forum. Come si fa se non c'è qualcuno che ti vuole bene davvero?


Io credo che ogni persona abbia qualcuno che le vuole veramente bene ... O almeno spero


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> venerdì sono andata in DH per il lavaggio settimanale del CVC
> come già scritto questo servizio viene effettuato dal personale infermieristico nel loro ambulatorio
> fuori dal loro ambulatorio non ci sono poltroncine o sedie per sedersi quindi si è costretti ad attendere in piedi il proprio turno.
> le attese solitamente sono brevi un quarto d'ora al massimo 20 minuti, talvolta capita l'imprevisto e si può restare ad attendere il proprio turno per molto di più ed in effetti stare in piedi fermi non è comodo, soprattutto per chi tra i malati oncologici sta particolarmente male o sta accusando la cosiddetta "fatigue'" .
> ...


Forse la poveretta voleva dire "se uno cade rischia di morire" o qualcosa del genere, ma era nervosa (GIUSTAMENTE) e si è incartata... 
Tu sei stata molto gentile, comunque non esiste!  dovreste farlo presente che almeno due sedie nell'anticamera dell'ambulatorio sono necessarie, non si scherza con ste cose e che diamine!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Forse la poveretta voleva dire "se uno cade rischia di morire" o qualcosa del genere, ma era nervosa (GIUSTAMENTE) e si è incartata...
> Tu sei stata molto gentile, comunque non esiste!  dovreste farlo presente che almeno due sedie nell'anticamera dell'ambulatorio sono necessarie, non si scherza con ste cose e che diamine!


Si, il senso della sua esclamazione presumo fosse quello


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, il senso della sua esclamazione presumo fosse quello


e 'ste cose fanno incazzare... reparti dove oltretutto c'è gente debilitata, è il colmo!


----------



## Fiammetta (3 Dicembre 2016)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> e 'ste cose fanno incazzare... reparti dove oltretutto c'è gente debilitata, è il colmo!


Si, hai ragione, alle infermiere l'ho fatto presente. 
Spero chi di dovere ci pensi, ma figurati ieri erano pure incazzate perché il materiale medico ( garze, cerotti, disinfettanti ) che gli forniscono a loro dire sono sempre più scadenti, in effetti le garze che hanno usato per me sembravano velo di cipolla :singleeye: tanto la risposta sempre quella è, mancanza di fondi


----------



## MariLea (3 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, alle infermiere l'ho fatto presente.
> Spero chi di dovere ci pensi, ma figurati ieri erano pure incazzate perché il materiale medico ( garze, cerotti, disinfettanti ) che gli forniscono a loro dire sono sempre più scadenti, in effetti le garze che hanno usato per me sembravano velo di cipolla :singleeye: tanto la risposta sempre quella è, mancanza di fondi


Ignoro chi gestisca i fondi, comunque è vergognoso e non smetto mai di indignarmi


----------



## ologramma (4 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si, hai ragione, alle infermiere l'ho fatto presente.
> Spero chi di dovere ci pensi, ma figurati ieri erano pure incazzate perché il materiale medico ( garze, cerotti, disinfettanti ) che gli forniscono a loro dire sono sempre più scadenti, in effetti le garze che hanno usato per me sembravano velo di cipolla :singleeye: tanto la risposta sempre quella è, mancanza di fondi


.
Pensa mio padre che si era tolto una macchia al viso , quando lo accompagnai per le medicazioni la dottoressa mi disse :signore mi ha portato il disinfettante per pulire la ferita? ed eravamo nel 2003 , quindi non ti meravigliare perchè sono anni che si risparmia nei materiali , ma per comprare macchinari costosissimi che giacciono da una parte inutilizzati e altri poco utilizzati (vedi le cliniche private quando ti fanno aspettare se vuoi fare una ecografia), anali che faccio perchè amici  e parenti lavorano nelle strutture.
Ritorniamo sempre lì la politica ha distrutto tutto dove lei prende possesso e si intrufola  spesso senza essere competente e solo per farsi gli affari propri


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

*...niusssssssss... E tanti auguri ...*

Niusssssssss 

partiamo da qui, l'unica novità è che dalla prossima settimana dovrei ripartire con la radioterapia, quindi ieri mattina solita mattinata in hospital per centraggio 
il centraggio non è nulla di che,  si tratta di centrare con tatuaggi ( miiiiii sono tatuata ora :carneval le zone del corpo da colpire con la radioterapia mirata che deve distruggere/preservare solo una determinata parte del corpo 
quindi come era successo circa due anni fa, ti fanno stendere e cominciano a mettere cerotti dove devono fare il tatuaggio poi ti infilano nella TC e ti  fotografano ben bene così sanno al millimetro dove agire.
quando esci da TC poi si passa al tatuaggio vero e proprio con inchiostro che viene iniettato sotto cute e resta lì come un simpatico puntino ( più puntini ) che delimita i confini del tuo corpo.

lati negativi ? 
Mah intanto che devi fare la radioterapie ( sperando che lo stomaco regga a nausee e malessere generale  ) :nuke:

poi che nel fare la TC e per centrare bene le zone da colpire assumi posizioni assurde cosicché da ieri mi si è scatenata una bella infiammazione a livello di cervicale e quindi  appena mi alzo da seduta o da stesa,  la testa gira, gira, gira e devo stare ferma per un minuto per tornare stabile 

 le punturine  per iniettare l 'inchiostro che se fatte in zone particolarmente sensibili non sono propriamente piacevoli 

infine ... che in questo mese sarò più in ospedale,che in qualsiasi altra parte del globo terrestre sicché mi girano un po' le palle, non è che mi abbatto ma sticazzi proprio a dicembre !!!!!... Ma non dovevo andare a fare un viaggetto???? :incazzato:



lati positivi ? Aspe ci penso ..... 1...2....3...4....che respiro  mica poco se ci ragiono su 



e tanti auguri ....:cincin:

sono quelli dei miei colleghi con cui oggi ho anticipato il pranzo annuale pre natalizio .....
che dirvi ? Che come sempre sono fortunata ad avere tanti maschiacci come colleghi ( io sono l'unica donna in ufficio ) :inlove: 
ci siamo divertiti, abbiamo riso, mi hanno fatto morire con il racconto del loro abbrutimento in ufficio dopo che l'unica donna (io, appunto) è in malattia, abbrutimento che peggiora di giorno in giorno :rotfl:

mi sono sganasciata quando uno di loro ha, come sempre fatto la nostra parodia ( giornata tipo in ufficio ), focalizzando i nostri difetti :risata: 

ho mangiato benissimo, un'ottima tartare di carne chianina e un ottimo prosecco. Buonissimooooooo !!!!

e baci e abbracci tutti per me ... Che belli che sono  


Questa rimpatriata mi ha fatto bene e sta a vedere che anche questo Natale sarà bello come altre volte


----------



## Skorpio (7 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Niusssssssss
> 
> partiamo da qui, l'unica novità è che dalla prossima settimana dovrei ripartire con la radioterapia, quindi ieri mattina solita mattinata in hospital per centraggio
> il centraggio non è nulla di che,  si tratta di centrare con tatuaggi ( miiiiii sono tatuata ora :carneval le zone del corpo da colpire con la radioterapia mirata che deve distruggere/preservare solo una determinata parte del corpo
> ...


Smack.............


----------



## MariLea (7 Dicembre 2016)

*@Fiammetta*

Certo che questo Natale sarà bello, avrai le coccole di tutti e ti risparmieranno il duro lavoro delle feste tra pranzi e cene... mi sa che l'hai fatto apposta a segnarti per dicembre 


:abbraccio:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Dicembre 2016)

È noi ti facciamo compagnia:abbraccio:


----------



## Andrea Lila (8 Dicembre 2016)

Fiamma splendida :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Smack.............





Mari Lea ha detto:


> Certo che questo Natale sarà bello, avrai le coccole di tutti e ti risparmieranno il duro lavoro delle feste tra pranzi e cene... mi sa che l'hai fatto apposta a segnarti per dicembre
> 
> 
> :abbraccio:





Brunetta ha detto:


> È noi ti facciamo compagnia:abbraccio:





Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Fiamma splendida :inlove::inlove::inlove:


In questo periodo di riposo forzato mi fate davvero compagnia :inlove:


----------



## marietto (8 Dicembre 2016)

Mi dispiace che non ti lasceranno in pace nemmeno durante le Feste... 

Come sai, non lasceranno in pace neanche me, almeno per quanto riguarda gli esami...

La TAC di centratura... Beh, dai tu l'hai fatta alla schiena. Io pensavo che quella ai polmoni fossei una scocciatura, invece quest'anno l'ho fatta alla testa con tanto di preparazione della maschera, e al confronto ai polmoni era una passeggiata...

Un abbraccione

:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che non ti lasceranno in pace nemmeno durante le Feste...
> 
> Come sai, non lasceranno in pace neanche me, almeno per quanto riguarda gli esami...
> 
> ...


Siiiiiii so che la maschera è tremenda  :abbraccio:

non so se si è capito ma quello che mi "rode" di più è,come hai già detto in precedenza  tu, che non si riesce ad organizzare un viaggetto di pochi giorni per relax senza dover fare i conti con la priorità medica 

 per questo ponte avrei voluto andar fuori fino a domenica ma no puedo che domani sono di nuovo in H :facepalm::singleeye:


----------



## marietto (8 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Siiiiiii so che la maschera è tremenda  :abbraccio:
> 
> non so se si è capito ma quello che mi "rode" di più è,come hai già detto in precedenza  tu, che non si riesce ad organizzare un viaggetto di pochi giorni per relax senza dover fare i conti con la priorità medica
> 
> per questo ponte avrei voluto andar fuori fino a domenica ma no puedo che domani sono di nuovo in H :facepalm::singleeye:


Eh... anch'io 2014 e 2016 solo puntate qua e la da 2-3 gg al massimo.

Sono sempre più contento di aver approfittato di alcuni mesi buoni nel 2015 per fare il 25esimo di matrimonio a New York, insieme ai nostri ragazzi...

Dai, su, arriveranno tempi migliori...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Eh... anch'io 2014 e 2016 solo puntate qua e la da 2-3 gg al massimo.
> 
> Sono sempre più contento di aver approfittato di alcuni mesi buoni nel 2015 per fare il 25esimo di matrimonio a New York, insieme ai nostri ragazzi...
> 
> Dai, su, arriveranno tempi migliori...


A me è presa la fissa dell'Irlanda o della Scozia  vedremo


----------



## Buscopann (8 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me è presa la fissa dell'Irlanda o della Scozia  vedremo


Friuli.....


Friuli....

Friuli..


Friuli..


Friuli...


Friuli...

Buscopann

Ps. Friuli..


Pps Friuli..


Ppps non vorrei ripetermi...Friuli :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Friuli.....
> 
> 
> Friuli....
> ...


 certo anche il Friuli  
come va il ponte dell'immacolata ?


----------



## Jim Cain (9 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> insomma ultimamente ne ho avuta abbastanza e sono in divenire, quando è passata magari ne scrivo
> 
> però se avete vissuto momenti di autentica sfiga che si sono risolti anche con risvolti comici, boh ....se ne può scrivere per sfidare la sfiga stessa
> 
> ovviamemte qui l'OT ed il cazzeggio è ammesso  anzi sarebbe propedeutico


Da ridere c'è poco.
Un mese e mezzo fa sono stato operato d'urgenza.
Mi hanno asportato un tratto di colon e sono temporaneamente stomizzato.
A breve mi dovrò operare nuovamente per chiudere la stomìa.
E oggi mi sono lussato il mignolo del piede sinistro.
Però sono ancora vivo, e va bene così...


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Jim Cain ha detto:


> Da ridere c'è poco.
> Un mese e mezzo fa sono stato operato d'urgenza.
> Mi hanno asportato un tratto di colon e sono temporaneamente stomizzato.
> A breve mi dovrò operare nuovamente per chiudere la stomìa.
> ...


Ahiiiiii dolor benvenuto ( si fa per dire ) nell'angolo della sfiga !!!!

dai che ti leggo bello positivo nonostante tutto :up:


----------



## Buscopann (9 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> certo anche il Friuli
> come va il ponte dell'immacolata ?


Benone dai..si fa una sega e si mangia come buoi in stalla. Praticamente un Natale anticipato 

Ieri eravamo ospiti dalla zia...e si sa che le zie..quando ci si mettono.. :spaghetti:

Per sabato ho prenotato il giappo. Dai..convinci Ovidio a partire alle 8 del mattino per arrivare a Milano alle 13. Poi ripartite dopo pranzo. Ovviamente lui ti aspetta fuori mentre noi mangiamo. come i veri tassisti :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Benone dai..si fa una sega e si mangia come buoi in stalla. Praticamente un Natale anticipato Ieri eravamo ospiti dalla zia...e si sa che le zie..quando ci si mettono.. :spaghettier sabato ho prenotato il giappo. Dai..convinci Ovidio a partire alle 8 del mattino per arrivare a Milano alle 13. Poi ripartite dopo pranzo. Ovviamente lui ti aspetta fuori mentre noi mangiamo. come i veri tassisti :rotfl:Buscopann


eeehh quasi quasi, sarei tentata, il problema non è mica Ovidio che peraltro lascerei a casa :rotfl:
ma quanti siete dal Giappo? Mangiate un sushino pure per me va ...

Io invece ieri addobbi natalizi esterni e entro domenica devo allestire l'albero ....


----------



## Buscopann (9 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eeehh quasi quasi, sarei tentata, il problema non è mica Ovidio che peraltro lascerei a casa :rotfl:
> ma quanti siete dal Giappo? Mangiate un sushino pure per me va ...
> 
> Io invece ieri addobbi natalizi esterni e entro domenica devo allestire l'albero ....


Noi l'albero in genere lo facciamo tra il 23 e il 24 sera. Poi resta lì fino a Pasqua a volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Domani siamo in 5/6. Come il mio voto più frequente in italiano all'epoca della scuola. Dal 5 al 6. Che non ho mai capito se era meglio o peggio di un 6 meno.  o di un 6 meno, meno. Per non dire di quando ti davano i 6 con tre meno. Come cazzo la calcolavo la media poi? 

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Dicembre 2016)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Noi l'albero in genere lo facciamo tra il 23 e il 24 sera. Poi resta lì fino a Pasqua a volte :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Domani siamo in 5/6. Come il mio voto più frequente in italiano all'epoca della scuola. Dal 5 al 6. Che non ho mai capito se era meglio o peggio di un 6 meno.  o di un 6 meno, meno. Per non dire di quando ti davano i 6 con tre meno. Come cazzo la calcolavo la media poi?
> 
> Buscopann


Tra il 5/6 perché uno viene per tre quarti ? 
io a scuola vivevo di rendita, avevo la nomea di una che studiava  che culo !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

*come intossicarsi in poche mosse ...*

...tranqui, non è che mi sono fatta canne o tirate di coca come una fattona qualsiasi ... Sto parlando delle cure che si affrontano in situazioni come la mia e come quella di tante altre persone ...

appurato che sempre di più di cancro si vive invece che morire e che le percentuali di guarigione o cronicizzazione sono sempre più alte e confortanti, è certo che per arrivare a certi risultati devi riempirti di tante sostanze curative ma tossiche ( bella contraddizione eh ?) ....che qualche problemino lo creano.

quindi in certi ambienti sentir parlare di nausee, vomito, eritemi, stomatiti, fatigue' ect  ect diventa la normalità.

Diventa pure normale smettere di esser frignoni, se mai lo si è stati, perciò se prima ci si lamentava per un mal di testa un po' oppressivo o un mal di denti o un mal di pancia, nella nuova situazione si riescono a sopportare malesseri ben più "tosti" senza "fare pio", anzi talvolta anche con un lieve sorriso sulle labbra, perché tanto lamentarsi serve a nulla anzi può solo peggiorare lo stato d'animo e questo non va bene.

le mie cure sono moderatamente tossiche ( evviva!!!) ed è una gran fortuna perché mi permette di seguire il protocollo senza troppe "sospensioni" o " effetti collaterali" 
vero è che faccio esami su esami proprio per tenere sotto controllo, costantemente, il mio "apparente" benessere perché se qualche valore cambia tocca intervenire per ripristinare e ripartire.

all'inizio della mia malattia mi hanno riempito di "ogni", ero una farmacia ambulante tra pasticche di ogni tipo, cortisone, medicinali chemioterapici e poi come ovvio gastroprotettore come se piovesse ... Ah si pure mesi e mesi di calcio eparina che faceva diventare di un bel blu acceso la mia "panza" in modo pressoché permanente e questo cure  nei primi mesi diciamo fino a settembre del 2015 sono state belle corpose, cosicché i capelli, le unghie, la pelle erano arrivati ai minimi storici ... Poi fortunatamente con i risultati sempre più rassicuranti alcune medicine sono state sospese ed abbandonate cosicché ora posso dire che il mio aspetto è tornato ad essere "accettabile" ...


----------



## MariLea (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...tranqui, non è che mi sono fatta canne o tirate di coca come una fattona qualsiasi ... Sto parlando delle cure che si affrontano in situazioni come la mia e come quella di tante altre persone ...
> 
> appurato che sempre di più di cancro si vive invece che morire e che le percentuali di guarigione o cronicizzazione sono sempre più alte e confortanti, è certo che per arrivare a certi risultati devi riempirti *di tante sostanze curative ma tossiche ( bella contraddizione eh *?) ....che qualche problemino lo creano.
> 
> ...


Questo dovrebbe essere di monito a tutti quelli che abusano di medicine senza effettivo bisogno...
ed oggi sono molti quelli che vanno in farmacia quasi quotidianamente come dal panettiere,
hai bruciore di stomaco? e giù gastroprotettori, digestivi ecc. quando basterebbe qualche giorno di dieta sana...
hai il raffreddore? e subito un centinaio di medicine per bloccarlo invece di lasciar fare alla natura il suo corso...
Fino a quando la buona sorte ci assiste dovremmo evitare questi veleni e mantenere il nostro corpo forte e reattivo per quando ce ne sarà veramente bisogno... 
Forza Fiammetta che sei una vera guerriera :up:


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ...tranqui, non è che mi sono fatta canne o tirate di coca come una fattona qualsiasi ... Sto parlando delle cure che si affrontano in situazioni come la mia e come quella di tante altre persone ...
> 
> appurato che sempre di più di cancro si vive invece che morire e che le percentuali di guarigione o cronicizzazione sono sempre più alte e confortanti, è certo che per arrivare a certi risultati devi riempirti di tante sostanze curative ma tossiche ( bella contraddizione eh ?) ....che qualche problemino lo creano.
> 
> ...



E l'uso del cortisone in terapia quando fai la chemio, poi per sfiammare l'edema, e quando hai fatto litri di cortisone hai la glicemia impazzita e quindi vai di insulina  e poi controlli per vedere se va a posto da sola o se sei diventato diabetico.
E tra insulina e calceparina punture nella pancia come se piovesse, e se penso che la mia povera mamma doveva "placcarmi" quando ero bambino per una semplice iniezione...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> E l'uso del cortisone in terapia quando fai la chemio, poi per sfiammare l'edema, e quando hai fatto litri di cortisone hai la glicemia impazzita e quindi vai di insulina  e poi controlli per vedere se va a posto da sola o se sei diventato diabetico.
> E tra insulina e calceparina punture nella pancia come se piovesse, e se penso che la mia povera mamma doveva "placcarmi" quando ero bambino per una semplice iniezione...


A me il cortisone ha procurato un momentaneo ( per fortuna ) diabete da farmaco e una permanente ( sigh) pressione Alta 
sicche' dieta ed insulina STOP :festa: ma pasticchina per la pressione every day :facepalm:

la calcio eparina me la facevo da sola, il problema era trovare un lembo di pelle che fosse esente da ematomi  

era  una caccia al tesoro giornaliera ah ah ah ah ah ah


----------



## marietto (14 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me il cortisone ha procurato un momentaneo ( per fortuna ) diabete da farmaco e una permanente ( sigh) pressione Alta
> sicche' dieta ed insulina STOP :festa: ma pasticchina per la pressione every day :facepalm:
> 
> la calcio eparina me la facevo da sola, il problema era trovare un lembo di pelle che fosse esente da ematomi
> ...


Più o meno li, dieta vera e propria no, ma stare attento agli equilibri. Pastiglie pressione alta, si, purtroppo  -

La calcio eparina fortunatamente l'ho smessa... Anch'io la facevo da solo è che fino a qualche anno fa ero terrorizzato dagli aghi, fai tu...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Più o meno li, dieta vera e propria no, ma stare attento agli equilibri. Pastiglie pressione alta, si, purtroppo  -
> 
> La calcio eparina fortunatamente l'ho smessa... Anch'io la facevo da solo è che fino a qualche anno fa ero terrorizzato dagli aghi, fai tu...


È proprio vero quel che dice la canzone ..." Come si cambia per non morire ..."


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2016)

:abbraccio:


Nelle situazioni più difficili si dà il meglio.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

*...un abbraccio .... Compagna mia ...*

Come spesso capita, ultimamente tutti i giorni, ieri mattina ero in ospedale ed ero seduta in DH mentre mi somministravano la mia terapia.

una compagna di sventura entra e resta ad aspettare l'infermiera, l'accompagna una donna più adulta.

ci salutiamo con un sorriso, non l'ho mai vista e capisco dalle poche parole concitate che dice che deve esser una delle prime volte che è qui.

è quasi intimidita nel parlare, mi chiede da quanto tempo vengo qui, io rispondo circa due anni, sbianca e dice " oddio"

mi fa tanta tenerezza memtre mi racconta della sua recente scoperta della malattia, che si sente tremare  tutta, la voce, le mani, E si sente strana come emozionata, ha paura di affrontare cure che non conosce, che sa saranno temibili ma che dovra' necessariamente fare, ha paura di non sapere cosa le accadrà 

la rassicuro, le mie cure stanno facendo il loro buon lavoro, c'è tanta speranza e serenità, in fondo.

questa frase la sblocca è come se cercasse disperatamente qualcuno come lei, nelle stesse condizioni, quando l'ago è infilato e le gocce lentamente entrano nel tuo corpo.

Prosegue come un fiume in piena, mi parla di se, delle persone che conosce e che in questi giorni la cercano e le danno tanto coraggio, del suo sgomento, dell'emozione di affrontare questa nuova vita e della paura di cedere allo sconforto 

la lascio sfogare, non la interrompo, le sorrido e annuisco quando mi dice che si capisce che la comprendo.

alla fine tace, come svuotata, e comincia a piangere, sommessamente e pudicamente si asciuga con le mani le lacrime che scendono

le offro un fazzoletto e le parlo di me in generale, non solo della malattia, non le dico "non piangere" perché non avrebbe senso, non in quel momento, le racconto anche del Natale che verrà dei preparativi che faccio,  la faccio ridere un po' con gli aneddoti del mio passato.

la vedo così fragile e spaventata ma al tempo stesso desiderosa di confrontarsi per capire e affrontare al meglio.

la parole continuano e riusciamo a sdrammatizzare un po', lei sorride e la sua amica le dice " vedi che bella gente incontri qui " 

la mia terapia è finita Annalisa ( l'infermiera ) viene a staccarmi il tubicino che mi lega alla macchina della terapia, mi alzo e mi giro per salutare la compagna accanto a me 

lei tira su col naso, e si affretta ad asciugare altre lacrime, mi avvicino e la abbraccio, quando mi scosto lei sorride e mi accarezza la guancia, sussurra " buon Natale" 

buon natale a te, cara compagna.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la sua amica le dice " vedi che bella gente incontri qui "


Il dramma di avere amiche che  non capiscono un cazzo. :dito:


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Il dramma di avere amiche che  non capiscono un cazzo. :dito:


ScIemo!!!!! :rotfl: 

Comunque te ci scherzi ma l'amica si comportava come se fosse ad un incontro conviviale (yeahhh)   Secondo me era schioccata  però ... Spero


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Però è vero che ha incontrato una bella persona: te.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però è vero che ha incontrato una bella persona: te.


Viene spontaneo in certi ambienti ed in certi momenti


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Viene spontaneo in certi ambienti ed in certi momenti


Non lo so.
Purtroppo, come sai, non è una malattia rara. L'altra sera parlavo con due colleghe, una ha avuto tumore ovarico due anni fa e l'altra un figlio con linfoma sei anni fa, di un'altra collega da poco rientrata al lavoro. Quest'ultima è tutta sulle sue e non accetta un abbraccio, ma neanche discorsi da macchinetta del caffè. Perfino con le colleghe che ci sono passate dimostra chiusura.
Abbiamo concluso che è questione di carattere.
Neanche avesse messo le cimici, stamattina è stata cordiale.
Però non ce la vedo a distribuire cose belle come te.


Quando senti il gallo alza la testa... 






C'era una volta una mamma che aveva una figlia ed una figliastra, figlia della prima moglie del marito. Un giorno la matrigna disse alla figliastra: "Va a gettare queste immondizie nel fossato".
Qui c'era una strega, che alzò la testa e ordinò: "Vieni giù". La ragazza scese e la strega la portò nella sua camera dicendole: "Pettinami e cerca di togliermi i pidocchi". La ragazza mise la testa della strega in grembo e cominciò a ripulirle i capelli. La strega le diceva: "Piccola, piccola che trovi i pidocchi e le loro uova, ti devo vestire come una bella donna quale tu sei". Quando la strega fu pettinata portò la fanciulla in una camera in cui erano conservate vesti di seta e di tela iuta. "Figlia", domandò, "cosa vuoi, un vestito di seta o di tela iuta?". La ragazza rispose: "Dammi quello di tela iuta". "No", interruppe la strega:
"Prendi quello di seta. Ora ascoltami: quando tu salirai raglierà l'asino e tu subito abbassa la testa. E quando canterà il gallo, invece, alza subito il capo."
Così fece la ragazza. Appena fuori, sentì ragliare l'asino e subito abbassò il capo; poi sentì cantare il gallo e subito lo alzò. In breve le spuntò una stella di brillanti in fronte. La ragazza ne gioì e ritornò dalla matrigna, che quando la vide così bella, le chiese: "Dove sei stata finora?" "Dalla strega" le rispose la figliastra. La matrigna si rivolse allora alla propria figlia e le ordinò: "Ora va tu". 
La ragazza prese le immondizie e andò a gettarle nel fossato. La strega alzò la testa, disse alla fanciulla di scendere e le ordinò: "Pettinami ". E le domandò: "Cosa ci trovi?". "Pidocchi come una brutta donna che tu sei", rispose la ragazza. "Ascoltami, riprese la strega, quando salirai, se canta il gallo abbassa la testa, se raglia l'asino, sollevala". Così fece la ragazza. Quando cantò il gallo abbassò la testa, quando ragliò l'asino subito l'alzò. Così facendo ebbe una coda d'asino in fronte. 
Tornata a casa, la ragazza trovò la madre che trasecolò nel vedere la figlia così brutta e la figliastra bellissima tanto da sposare poi il figlio del re. Sia la matrigna che la figlia rimasero con un palmo di naso.


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Purtroppo, come sai, non è una malattia rara. L'altra sera parlavo con due colleghe, una ha avuto tumore ovarico due anni fa e l'altra un figlio con linfoma sei anni fa, di un'altra collega da poco rientrata al lavoro. Quest'ultima è tutta sulle sue e non accetta un abbraccio, ma neanche discorsi da macchinetta del caffè. Perfino con le colleghe che ci sono passate dimostra chiusura.
> Abbiamo concluso che è questione di carattere.
> Neanche avesse messo le cimici, stamattina è stata cordiale.
> ...


.
come in tutte le situazioni io credo che ognuno di noi si fa un'idea poi si comporta magari in maniera diversa
Se penso a me ora davanti a una situazione così mi chiuderei a riccio (cosa ben lontana da quello che sono) e mi farebbero incazzare parole che mi danno speranza. Non me ne fregherebbe nulla se ci sono passati in tanti, e come ne sono usciti io non vedrei il futuro e il domani. Non esisterebbe. Un po' come quando prendo l'aereo. Per me la vita è sicuramente finita nel momento in cui salgo e mi sembra impossibile che sia riuscita ad atterrare.
Tutti quelli che mi dicono che non ha senso avere paura o che mi parlano della vacanza che sto per fare non mi spostano di un millimetro nel mio sentire. Non mi danno speranza. Capisco le buone intenzioni anche perchè arrivano dal fatto che ho esposto la mia paura ma mi rendo conto che non mi aiutano. A volte mi indispongono anche.
Penso che da malata sarei una vera stronza con il mio lato egoistico elavato alla potenza. Cosa che non aiuterebbe sicuramente. 
Per questo ammiro così tanto [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] e [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION]


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Purtroppo, come sai, non è una malattia rara. L'altra sera parlavo con due colleghe, una ha avuto tumore ovarico due anni fa e l'altra un figlio con linfoma sei anni fa, di un'altra collega da poco rientrata al lavoro. Quest'ultima è tutta sulle sue e non accetta un abbraccio, ma neanche discorsi da macchinetta del caffè. Perfino con le colleghe che ci sono passate dimostra chiusura.
> Abbiamo concluso che è questione di carattere.
> Neanche avesse messo le cimici, stamattina è stata cordiale.
> ...


Bella favola !!! 

Si, ho una collega che si è incattivita con la malattia, può capitare  di esser arrabbiati con il mondo e non riuscire a trovare una via d'uscita 
ma devo ammettere che quando vado in DH di persone così rabbiose a causa della malattia ne ho trovate veramente pochine per fortuna


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> come in tutte le situazioni io credo che ognuno di noi si fa un'idea poi si comporta magari in maniera diversa
> Se penso a me ora davanti a una situazione così mi chiuderei a riccio (cosa ben lontana da quello che sono) e mi farebbero incazzare parole che mi danno speranza. Non me ne fregherebbe nulla se ci sono passati in tanti, e come ne sono usciti io non vedrei il futuro e il domani. Non esisterebbe. Un po' come quando prendo l'aereo. Per me la vita è sicuramente finita nel momento in cui salgo e mi sembra impossibile che sia riuscita ad atterrare.
> Tutti quelli che mi dicono che non ha senso avere paura o che mi parlano della vacanza che sto per fare non mi spostano di un millimetro nel mio sentire. Non mi danno speranza. Capisco le buone intenzioni anche perchè arrivano dal fatto che ho esposto la mia paura ma mi rendo conto che non mi aiutano. A volte mi indispongono anche.
> ...


.
pensa se non lo facessero almeno così si vede l'interessamento delle persone che tengono a te , il menefreghismo o il non percepire le brutte situazioni ti fa sentire sola quindi ben vengano le parole di conforto ci fanno divagare e chissà ti creano ottimismo che è la cosa che più ci fa desiderare di continuare a vivere


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> pensa se non lo facessero almeno così si vede l'interessamento delle persone che tengono a te , il menefreghismo o il non percepire le brutte situazioni ti fa sentire sola quindi ben vengano le parole di conforto ci fanno divagare e chissà ti creano ottimismo che è la cosa che più ci fa desiderare di continuare a vivere


.
Ma certo, che apprezzo e so che lo fanno per il mio bene
Ma non mi smuovono di un millimetro. Non è che riescono a farmi ragionare, questo intendo.


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> come in tutte le situazioni io credo che ognuno di noi si fa un'idea poi si comporta magari in maniera diversa
> Se penso a me ora davanti a una situazione così mi chiuderei a riccio (cosa ben lontana da quello che sono) e mi farebbero incazzare parole che mi danno speranza. Non me ne fregherebbe nulla se ci sono passati in tanti, e come ne sono usciti io non vedrei il futuro e il domani. Non esisterebbe. Un po' come quando prendo l'aereo. Per me la vita è sicuramente finita nel momento in cui salgo e mi sembra impossibile che sia riuscita ad atterrare.
> Tutti quelli che mi dicono che non ha senso avere paura o che mi parlano della vacanza che sto per fare non mi spostano di un millimetro nel mio sentire. Non mi danno speranza. Capisco le buone intenzioni anche perchè arrivano dal fatto che ho esposto la mia paura ma mi rendo conto che non mi aiutano. A volte mi indispongono anche.
> ...


Non posso risponderti se non che a me non sembri così come ti descrivi però se lo dici tu mi fido


----------



## ologramma (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Ma certo, che apprezzo e so che lo fanno per il mio bene
> Ma non mi smuovono di un millimetro. Non è che riescono a farmi ragionare, questo intendo.


.
non ti smuveranno  di un millimetro però anche se hai la morte nel cuore , ti ci fiondi  perchè è l'unico modo di partire .
Racconto  di un amico : conviveva con una ragazza delle Mauritius , fatto un figlio e lei ritorna per le feste , lui va in questura per fare la dichiarazione del permesso del bambino e li il poliziotto dopo varie spiegazioni gli ha chiesto : ma se lei è il padre a che serve sto permesso e lui ma io non parto perchè ho paura dell'aeroplanino, al  che il poliziotto gli disse ma di questi tempi hai paura e lui di rimando :ma lei signor non ha paura di niente.
il poliziotto dopo un po gli dice riflettendo che c'era qualcosa che lo terrorizzava . i serpenti , allora il mio amico gli disse sorridente che lui se li magnava:up:.
é morto senza aver mai preso l'aereo e pensare che li aveva una casa dove poteva passare vacanze indimenticabili e io gli avevo proposto un incontro con persone all'aeroporto di Fiumicino che lo avrebbero aiutato credo ci sia anche a Milano


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non posso risponderti se non che a me non sembri così come ti descrivi però se lo dici tu mi fido


.
Infatti ho detto che non sono io questa ma davanti ad aereo e malattie mi trasformo
Vuoi il livello di egoismo? se la stessa malattia colpisse una persona a me vicina, figli compresi, la mia reazione sarebbe molto diversa
Esempio banale: hanno operato me, operazione da me voluta e ho pianto settimane prima e ho iniziato con gli attacchi di panico
Hanno operato mio figlio la donna più calma e serena del mondo
Prendo l'aereo io: muoio
Prende l'aereo mio figlio: realizzo che è atterrato dopo due ore da quando è atterrato perchè mi sono persa in altre faccende


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Infatti ho detto che non sono io questa ma davanti ad aereo e malattie mi trasformo
> Vuoi il livello di egoismo? se la stessa malattia colpisse una persona a me vicina, figli compresi, la mia reazione sarebbe molto diversa
> Esempio banale: hanno operato me, operazione da me voluta e ho pianto settimane prima e ho iniziato con gli attacchi di panico
> ...


Beh almeno non sei apprensiva per gli altri 

hai solo paura di schiattare come tutti noi, solo che la trasformi in fobia


----------



## Nocciola (20 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh almeno non sei apprensiva per gli altri
> 
> *hai solo paura di schiattare come tutti noi*,* solo che la trasformi in fobia*


esatto
Però quando riguarda le persone a cui voglio bene questa paura non c'è, o meglio do il peso giusto alla situazione
Per cui, l'aereo non cade con su mio figlio perchè è il mezzo più sicuro
Mio figlio non muore sotto anestesia perchè sono casi rarissimi e non ci sono motivi per pensare che capiti a lui


----------



## Piperita (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Infatti ho detto che non sono io questa ma davanti ad aereo e malattie mi trasformo
> Vuoi il livello di egoismo? se la stessa malattia colpisse una persona a me vicina, figli compresi, la mia reazione sarebbe molto diversa
> Esempio banale: hanno operato me, operazione da me voluta e ho pianto settimane prima e ho iniziato con gli attacchi di panico
> ...


Se ti può consolare sono come te, forse un tantino peggio. Sono catastrofista e non solo nei miei riguardi ma anche nei riguardi dei miei cari. Devo usare violenza contro me stessa per placare la mia mania di controllo e il terrore che ne deriva e a volte è devastante


----------



## Fiammetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se ti può consolare sono come te, forse un tantino peggio. Sono catastrofista e non solo nei miei riguardi ma anche nei riguardi dei miei cari. Devo usare violenza contro me stessa per placare la mia mania di controllo e il terrore che ne deriva e a volte è devastante


Ecco rispetto alle persone a me care posso andare in ansia facilmente


----------



## marietto (20 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Infatti ho detto che non sono io questa ma davanti ad aereo e malattie mi trasformo
> Vuoi il livello di egoismo? se la stessa malattia colpisse una persona a me vicina, figli compresi, la mia reazione sarebbe molto diversa
> Esempio banale: hanno operato me, operazione da me voluta e ho pianto settimane prima e ho iniziato con gli attacchi di panico
> ...


Ecco, per me è l'esatto contrario.... Credo che se questa malattia fosse capitata a qualcuno della famiglia, sarebbe stato difficilissimo affrontare il cammino...

Pensa che io sto male se qualcun altro si affaccia al balcone. Praticamente soffro di vertigini per conto terzi


----------



## Brunetta (20 Dicembre 2016)

marietto ha detto:


> Ecco, per me è l'esatto contrario.... Credo che se questa malattia fosse capitata a qualcuno della famiglia, sarebbe stato difficilissimo affrontare il cammino...
> 
> Pensa che io sto male se qualcun altro si affaccia al balcone. Praticamente soffro di vertigini per conto terzi


Anch'io. Mio figlio mi prende sempre in giro perché ho ancora paura che non sappia stare sul balcone :carneval:.

Credo però che queste paure siano originate da cose complesse e profonde.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Dicembre 2016)

*Il coraggio di vivere*

Perché alcuni giovani sanno insegnare meglio di molti adulti ( che non cresceranno mai de capoccia ) 

[video=youtube_share;hFNXCuPCbLA]https://youtu.be/hFNXCuPCbLA[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (28 Dicembre 2016)

*Pet therapy*

... Che è un modo singolare di parlare del mio cane 

breve inciso : il mio cane è stato un cane abbandonato da piccolissimo ( circa 2 mesi ) che io ho trovato nel giardino del vicino e che ho adottato.

da che mi sono ammalata il rapporto che con lui era già forte, posso dire che è diventato totalizzante 

mi è sempre stato accanto ( fisicamente ) nei lunghi giorni in cui ero immobile nel letto, non si muoveva da lì e controllava ogni mio respiro, per quanto gli dicessi di andare a giocare fuori, non si concedeva tregua.

nei giorni di degenza so che è stato fisso al cancello di casa ad aspettarmi, seduto, steso, mangiava pochissimo ... Aspettava me 

quando sono tornata mi ha seguito, sempre : quando giravo in carrozzina, quando usavo il deambulatore, quando muovevo caracollante i primi passi in autonomia 

questo suo starmi accanto non è mai venuto meno, anche ora mentre sto scrivendo seduta sul divano e' accucciato sulle mie gambe, quando pensa sia stanca si avvicina e appoggia la sua zampa sulla mia mano come a voler dire "non ti preoccupare, ci sono io " :inlove: quando mi muovo per casa continua a seguirmi e si mette seduto ad osservare quello che faccio, subisce felice i miei attacchi di coccole anche se in realtà li pretende  

Tutte le mattine, dico tutte le mattine mi aspetta in fondo alle scale e si mette seduto alza la zampa e li cominciano i nostri saluti :inlove: 

il valore di questa vicinanza non è quantificabile, sono consapevole che parte della mia serenità dipenda anche da lui 

la pet therapy funziona anche per gli adulti


----------



## Cuore infranto (29 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... Che è un modo singolare di parlare del mio cane
> 
> breve inciso : il mio cane è stato un cane abbandonato da piccolissimo ( circa 2 mesi ) che io ho trovato nel giardino del vicino e che ho adottato.
> 
> ...


E sopratutto non ti TRADIRA' mai


----------



## Skorpio (29 Dicembre 2016)

*...*



Cuore infranto ha detto:


> E sopratutto non ti TRADIRA' mai


Tradire no, nel senso che il suo/sua padrona sa che è quella e ama quella

Ma li vuoi più puttani di cani e gatti?

Il primo sconosciuto che gli fa 2 coccole fatte bene, se le prendono eccome...

Già... Ci sarebbe da riflettere su questo, forse....


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

*Good intentions*

Il 2016 se ne sta andando e si saluta il 2017 

stavo riflettendo su questo anno passato ...un po' caotico, un po' bastardo, un po' felice ma sono il tipo di persona che vive poco di ricordi e nostalgie, il mio sguardo è rivolto sempre oltre, quello che sarà, quello che mi attende.

le mie buone intenzioni di quest 'anno che verrà.

la consapevolezza che non deve abbandonarmi mai, la forza e la testardaggine di sapere che si può fare, vincere, arrivare alla propria meta. 

La tenacia nell'affrontare tutto senza abbassare lo sguardo e sentirmi spaventata.

l'amore per chi sa starmi accanto anche in silenzio e sa fare la cosa giusta senza che io chieda nulla 

la voglia di ridere e la mia ironia che fino ad ora non mi hanno mai abbandonato 

tornare al lavoro prima possibile, appena saranno finiti i cicli  di radioterapia, per esser precisi  

la capacità di riconoscere i miei limiti e i limiti degli altri e di saper voltar pagina senza rimorso, senza rancore 

un po' di  cinismo che ho imparato a trovare dentro di me e che credo sia utile per quanto la parola sia antipatica, il cinismo aiuta ad esser lucidi e a vedere prospettive che altrimenti resterebbero celate, quindi continuerò ad usarlo quando serve 

un po' di  egoismo  elemento indispensabile per la sopravvivenza... penso a me più di prima e chi mi sta accanto avrà la pazienza di comprendere, oppure no, ma cambia poco, o meglio io non cambio 

ah sì continuerò più di prima ad ignorare gli stupidì e a mandare a fare in culo gli idioti  in fondo anche un po' di cattiveria non fa male anzi per me un bel pregio  

buon anno a me


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il 2016 se ne sta andando e si saluta il 2017
> 
> stavo riflettendo su questo anno passato ...un po' caotico, un po' bastardo, un po' felice ma sono il tipo di persona che vive poco di ricordi e nostalgie, il mio sguardo è rivolto sempre oltre, quello che sarà, quello che mi attende.
> 
> ...


Buon anno a te!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Buon anno a te!


Io te lo mando per WA stasera


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

Sappiate che nella mia rognosità...mi sto accingendo a cucinare!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl:

e anticipo qui un augurio di serenità...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sappiate che nella mia rognosità...mi sto accingendo a cucinare!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e anticipo qui un augurio di serenità...


Sappi che anche a te ti wazzappo


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sappi che anche a te ti wazzappo


anche tu sei fra i miei wa...


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sappiate che nella mia rognosità...mi sto accingendo a cucinare!!!!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e anticipo qui un augurio di serenità...


Ma G. Ti fa da tutor ?  Sei sous chef ?


----------



## Brunetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

:amici:  :cincin:


----------



## Nocciola (31 Dicembre 2016)

Sto mettendo giù una lista di buoni propositi....vorrei  davvero che il 2017 sia un anno di cambiamenti
Per gli auguri aspetto la mezzanotte


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma G. Ti fa da tutor ?  Sei sous chef ?


no no...faccio io!

di solito in effetti mi supervisiona...o meglio, lui fa e io gli faccio l'assistente! 

Lui è proprio bravo e a me piace che mi preparino da mangiare...come mi piace un sacco che mi sbuccino la mela, me la facciano a fette e me la diano pronta da mangiare ...sono viziata in verità su queste cose. 

Però stasera ci provo...roba facile eh...(per ora mi prende in giro...bastardo:carneval


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

ipazia ha detto:


> no no...faccio io!
> 
> di solito in effetti mi supervisiona...o meglio, lui fa e io gli faccio l'assistente!
> 
> ...


Un po' bastardi tocca essere ... Un abbraccio a G.


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto mettendo giù una lista di buoni propositi....vorrei  davvero che il 2017 sia un anno di cambiamenti
> Per gli auguri aspetto la mezzanotte


guarda che wappo anche te !!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (31 Dicembre 2016)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sto mettendo giù una lista di buoni propositi....vorrei  davvero che il 2017 sia un anno di cambiamenti
> Per gli auguri aspetto la mezzanotte


Quindi ci becchiamo poi su WA


----------



## ipazia (31 Dicembre 2016)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Un po' bastardi tocca essere ... Un abbraccio a G.


ci si diverte proprio...provoca...gioca...e ricambia


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

*Maporcapupattolaimpestataduepalle*

....come dice il titolo del post mi girano leggermente i coglioni..tipo elica ....decollero' ?boh
Venendo al dunque oggi dovevo iniziare il secondo ciclo di radio ma siccome dopo il secondo centraggio al simulatore il chirurgo mi ha iniettato un liquido per preservare l'epidermide pare che questo abbia spostato le coordinate del centraggio  che deve essere precisi al millimetro quindi onde evitate  di radiare a doppia dose una parte del mio corpo ...sono qui ad aspettare che mi chiamino di nuovo per il nuovo centraggio ....aaaaaggghhh e settimana prossima si riparte aggggghhhh.porcapupattola....appunto


----------



## Brunetta (4 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ....come dice il titolo del post mi girano leggermente i coglioni..tipo elica ....decollero' ?boh
> Venendo al dunque oggi dovevo iniziare il secondo ciclo di radio ma siccome dopo il secondo centraggio al simulatore il chirurgo mi ha iniettato un liquido per preservare l'epidermide pare che questo abbia spostato le coordinate del centraggio  che deve essere precisi al millimetro quindi onde evitate  di radiare a doppia dose una parte del mio corpo ...sono qui ad aspettare che mi chiamino di nuovo per il nuovo centraggio ....aaaaaggghhh e settimana prossima si riparte aggggghhhh.porcapupattola....appunto


Porcapupattola! Altroché! 

:abbraccio:


----------



## LucyLiu (4 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ....come dice il titolo del post mi girano leggermente i coglioni..tipo elica ....decollero' ?boh
> Venendo al dunque oggi dovevo iniziare il secondo ciclo di radio ma siccome dopo il secondo centraggio al simulatore il chirurgo mi ha iniettato un liquido per preservare l'epidermide pare che questo abbia spostato le coordinate del centraggio  che deve essere precisi al millimetro quindi onde evitate  di radiare a doppia dose una parte del mio corpo ...sono qui ad aspettare che mi chiamino di nuovo per il nuovo centraggio ....aaaaaggghhh e settimana prossima si riparte aggggghhhh.porcapupattola....appunto




:abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> :abbraccio:


:inlove: ciao tesoro ...sai cos'è  sono gli imprevisti che ti fanno girare...comunque poi passa


----------



## MariLea (5 Gennaio 2017)

Kiss!


----------



## LucyLiu (5 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :inlove: ciao tesoro ...sai cos'è  sono gli imprevisti che ti fanno girare...comunque poi passa



 [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]
....non me ne parli Signora mia.... sapesse..... 
però tu sei forte e determinata quindi...:inlove:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Kiss!
> 
> View attachment 12269


Che bella immagine hai trovato! Dice tutto!
Buon anno :up:


----------



## LucyLiu (5 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Kiss!
> 
> View attachment 12269


splendido tattoo..


----------



## PresidentLBJ (5 Gennaio 2017)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> splendido tattoo..


Quale tattoo?


----------



## Brunetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quale tattoo?


Scemo


----------



## LucyLiu (5 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quale tattoo?


ora so per certo che sto cadendo con tutte le scarpe in un tranello...

io ci vedo un bel tattoo che rappresenta una Fenice...
tu non lo vedi ??


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Kiss!
> 
> View attachment 12269


Wooooowwwww bellissima !!!!! :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Gennaio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Quale tattoo?


ma fai morì :rotfl: 
 [MENTION=5548]LucyLiu[/MENTION] non ci far caso  ha quasi un umorismo english


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

*Finalmente !!!!!!!*

Finalmente da stamani ho iniziato la radio ... Ed è quasi assurdo scriverlo ma sono contenta e sollevata 

un bel controsenso esser contenta per qualcosa che in altri tempi avrei recepito come una condanna 

come   si cambia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Finalmente da stamani ho iniziato la radio ... Ed è quasi assurdo scriverlo ma sono contenta e sollevata
> 
> un bel controsenso esser contenta per qualcosa che in altri tempi avrei recepito come una condanna
> 
> come   si cambia


Già.
Spero tu non abbia effetti troppo sgradevoli.


----------



## ologramma (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Finalmente da stamani ho iniziato la radio ... Ed è quasi assurdo scriverlo ma sono contenta e sollevata
> 
> un bel controsenso esser contenta per qualcosa che in altri tempi avrei recepito come una condanna
> 
> come   si cambia


.
Mi metti un ansia sentirti dire ( scrivere) certe parole


----------



## ipazia (9 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Finalmente da stamani ho iniziato la radio ... Ed è quasi assurdo scriverlo ma sono contenta e sollevata
> 
> un bel controsenso esser contenta per qualcosa che in altri tempi avrei recepito come una condanna
> 
> come   si cambia


Vai!! 

...e daje!!!!!!!!...

Un abbraccio forte forte


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Già.
> Spero tu non abbia effetti troppo sgradevoli.


quelli soprattutto con l'accumulo considerando che ne devo fare 25 ...una al giorno



ologramma ha detto:


> .
> Mi metti un ansia sentirti dire ( scrivere) certe parole


perché?  Su ciccillo non esser in ansia per me :abbraccio: 



ipazia ha detto:


> Vai!!
> 
> ...e daje!!!!!!!!...
> 
> Un abbraccio forte forte


:kiss: ricambiooo


----------



## Skorpio (9 Gennaio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Finalmente da stamani ho iniziato la radio ... Ed è quasi assurdo scriverlo ma sono contenta e sollevata
> 
> un bel controsenso esser contenta per qualcosa che in altri tempi avrei recepito come una condanna
> 
> come   si cambia


..... smacckk....


----------



## Fiammetta (9 Gennaio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> ..... smacckk....


Kisssssssss


----------



## Andrea Lila (10 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> quelli soprattutto con l'accumulo considerando che ne devo fare 25 ...una al giorno


Noi ci siamo sempre :inlove::abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Noi ci siamo sempre :inlove::abbraccio:


:inlove: amorA


----------



## Nocciola (10 Gennaio 2017)

un abbraccione forte


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> un abbraccione forte


:kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

*Che sbadati......*

Come già detto ho iniziato da circa una settimana le radioterapia e stamani oltre quella appuntamento per visita e terapia stile chemio.
Non era giornata però e lo avevo intuito al mio arrivo all'ospedale quando all'accettazione mi dicono che la terapia non è pronta ...mah 
Sapete quella sensazione che di improvviso ci pervade e vi convincete che sarà una giornatina frenetica 
ANFATTIIIII :rofl: 
In sequenza
Scendo a radioterapia e già aspetto il mio turno per tanto tempo  ( precedenza agli interni ...giusto) entro in radio e mentre sono sull'acceleratore...ops é sparita la mia cartella 
Quindi due tecnici che si affannano per tutto il reparto per cercare la cartella perduta ...dopo un buon 20 minuti ...eccola ricompare 
Faccio radio..finalmente

Salgo di nuovo in DH onco
Mi informo se il medico mi ha chiamato per la visita o se è pronta la terapia..nulla ....mah

Incrocio il medico mi dice "tutto ok gli esami ma ti visita il mio collega oggi...la terapia già l'ho autorizzata...ok 

Visita ...piu o meno a posto poi di nuovo dalle infermiere che preparano i farmaci a chiedere la terapia e loro ribadiscono che il medico non l'ha autorizzata 
Scontro tra medico e infermiere ...si ho inviato l'autorizzazione ....no non ci risulta 
Passa un altra mezzora alla fine si scopre che il medico aveva inviato autorizzazione ma che non era stata stampata quindi nessuno aveva preparato il farmaco

E siamo alle 11...inizio finalmente la terapia...nel tubo della flebo si formano bolle di aria quindi blocco l'infusione e chiamo infermiera 
Dopo enne tentativi la flebo riparte senza bolle di aria ...mi voleva frizzantina si vede 

Dai che anche stamattina gliel'ho fatta :rofl:

Domani è  un altro giorno


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Gennaio 2017)

Stellina lei :abbraccio::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Stellina lei :abbraccio::inlove::inlove::inlove:


Ti pensavo ora .:inlove:..sei ormai un pupazzo di neve immagino :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (16 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Come già detto ho iniziato da circa una settimana le radioterapia e stamani oltre quella appuntamento per visita e terapia stile chemio.
> Non era giornata però e lo avevo intuito al mio arrivo all'ospedale quando all'accettazione mi dicono che la terapia non è pronta ...mah
> Sapete quella sensazione che di improvviso ci pervade e vi convincete che sarà una giornatina frenetica
> ANFATTIIIII :rofl:
> ...


Era lunedì anche per i medici :carneval:

Tra l'altro pare che oggi fosse il Blue Day..il giorno più triste dell'anno. :condom:

A parte che più triste dello scorso lunedì è difficile..ma poi mi chiedevo. .come si misura la tristezza? Se per i terremoti usano la scala Richter, per la tristezza usano la scala Masini? 

Buscopann

Ps. L'abbraccio era sottointeso Fiamma :abbraccio:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Era lunedì anche per i medici :carneval:
> 
> Tra l'altro pare che oggi fosse il Blue Day..il giorno più triste dell'anno. :condom:
> 
> ...


Masini ma lui non cantava" stronza"? Mi sbaglio ? :rotfl:

Ricambio l'abbraccio :abbraccio:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Masini ma lui non cantava" stronza"? Mi sbaglio ? :rotfl:
> 
> Ricambio l'abbraccio :abbraccio:


Ti sbagli..

..Cantava "Bella Stronza" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann

Ps. Poi anche "Vaffanculo". Qualcuno aveva chiesto di inserirlo nel programma di insegnamento dei Licei


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ti sbagli..
> 
> ..Cantava "Bella Stronza" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


Oggi mio padre mi ha mandato a vaffanculo :rofl:


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi mio padre mi ha mandato a vaffanculo :rofl:


Beh dai..non credo sia il primo e non sarà neppure l'ultimo :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann

Ps. Secondo me ha ragione tuo padre però :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh dai..non credo sia il primo e non sarà neppure l'ultimo :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann
> 
> Ps. Secondo me ha ragione tuo padre però :carneval:


No dico stanotte ha nevicato e stamani snevischia e si signore voleva venire in ospedale con me ad accompagnarmi ....ma non so mica una quindicenne ...ho detto no...ribadito no...no 

Mi sono guadagnata un vaffa :rofl: 

Ah no mica è  il primo...ne l'ultimo


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No dico stanotte ha nevicato e stamani snevischia e si signore voleva venire in ospedale con me ad accompagnarmi ....ma non so mica una quindicenne ...ho detto no...ribadito no...no
> 
> Mi sono guadagnata un vaffa :rofl:
> 
> Ah no mica è  il primo...ne l'ultimo


Era un vaffanculo d'amore :inlove::inlove:

Neanche Ovidio ti manda affanculo così vero? :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Era un vaffanculo d'amore :inlove::inlove:
> 
> Neanche Ovidio ti manda affanculo così vero? :carneval:
> 
> Buscopann


No, in effetti  

queste sfumature non le colgo: un vaffa d'amore


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti pensavo ora .:inlove:..sei ormai un pupazzo di neve immagino :rotfl:


Vedi avatar :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vedi avatar :up:


A testa in giù???? Ah ah ah figo


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> Vedi avatar :up:


Io invece stamani mentre decidevo come vestirmi ero così


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io invece stamani mentre decidevo come vestirmi ero così
> 
> View attachment 12294


... e alla fine?


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> ... e alla fine?


----------



## Buscopann (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io invece stamani mentre decidevo come vestirmi ero così
> 
> View attachment 12294


:carneval:

Il perizoma sopra o sotto il pampers?  :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :carneval:
> 
> Il perizoma sopra o sotto il pampers?  :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Sopra ancora non lo avevo messo :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12296


----------



## Andrea Lila (17 Gennaio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> View attachment 12296



Amorilla :inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

*Radioterapy !!!! ...cotta a puntino*

Eh si come da titolo ...sono alla 22esima seduta ( ancora 3 per finire ) e posso fare un bilancio 

Sono cotta !!!!
in senso letterale e figurato:rofl:

La pelle ormai è  color caffè  ..dove va bene ...e viola scuro ..dove non sono stata "girata" in tempo come una buona bistecca :mexican:

Le piastrine e i globuli fanno come le caprette di Heidi "ciao, ciao" quindi con l'emocromo ai minimi termini la spossatezza avanza baldanzosa ...che te possino !!!

Preoccupata? No
Mi romperrebbe solo se per lo status quo vigente mi faranno saltare la terapia lunedì e le radio di lunedì.. .martedì.. mercoledì...a data da destinarsi
Quindi se lunedì ...su questo schermi tiro giù una "porca mi nonna" saprete che mi hanno rimandata :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Quando dovresti finire?
E poi?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando dovresti finire?
> E poi?


Se va bene e non mi sospendono, mercoledì 
Così da lunedì posso tornare al lavoro
Se no boh ...
Poi farò la pet ( tra qualche tempo che le infiammazioni prodotte dalla radio devono assorbirsi per evitare falsi negativi o viceversa )
Se tutto va come deve fino a maggio faccio terapia in ospedale e in seguito solo terapia per bocca a casa per circa 8 anni 
Vediamo


----------



## Brunetta (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se va bene e non mi sospendono, mercoledì
> Così da lunedì posso tornare al lavoro
> Se no boh ...
> Poi farò la pet ( tra qualche tempo che le infiammazioni prodotte dalla radio devono assorbirsi per evitare falsi negativi o viceversa )
> ...


Bello


----------



## ologramma (11 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se va bene e non mi sospendono, mercoledì
> Così da lunedì posso tornare al lavoro
> Se no boh ...
> Poi farò la pet ( tra qualche tempo che le infiammazioni prodotte dalla radio devono assorbirsi per evitare falsi negativi o viceversa )
> ...


.
Bella di papà sono con te :up:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Febbraio 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Eh si come da titolo ...sono alla 22esima seduta ( ancora 3 per finire ) e posso fare un bilancio
> 
> Sono cotta !!!!
> in senso letterale e figurato:rofl:
> ...


Tu sarai "cotta"... Anzi, si... Sei cotta, si

Ma l "amico" che ti sta appresso pure lui deve esser cotto. Anzi fritto!
cazzo!!


----------



## Piperita (12 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se va bene e non mi sospendono, mercoledì
> Così da lunedì posso tornare al lavoro
> Se no boh ...
> Poi farò la pet ( tra qualche tempo che le infiammazioni prodotte dalla radio devono assorbirsi per evitare falsi negativi o viceversa )
> ...


Ottimo!:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

*Newwwwwwwsssssssssssss*

Alla fine todos bien
Il mio emocromo ha retto, nessun crollo di valori tali da imporre uno stop alle cure
Quindi stamani radio e terapia come da prassi 
Per la pet si dovrà aspettare che gli effetti collaterali della radio si assorbiranno in varie settimane 
Quindi per ora si sposta dal 23 febbraio all'11 maggio 
E se a maggio Ancora gli effetti si dovessero sentire si sposterà a nuova data 
In sintesi per ora avanti tutta  :festa:


----------



## Piperita (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine todos bien
> Il mio emocromo ha retto, nessun crollo di valori tali da imporre uno stop alle cure
> Quindi stamani radio e terapia come da prassi
> Per la pet si dovrà aspettare che gli effetti collaterali della radio si assorbiranno in varie settimane
> ...


Non avevo dubbi. Sei troppo in ggamba tu...con due ggggg:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi. Sei troppo in ggamba tu...con due ggggg:up:


 :amici:


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine todos bien
> Il mio emocromo ha retto, nessun crollo di valori tali da imporre uno stop alle cure
> Quindi stamani radio e terapia come da prassi
> Per la pet si dovrà aspettare che gli effetti collaterali della radio si assorbiranno in varie settimane
> ...


.
vedi che gli auguri fanno bene:forza:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> vedi che gli auguri fanno bene:forza:


Si grazieeeeee :inlove: 
Sono molto contenta in effetti 
Vi abbraccerei tutti


----------



## ologramma (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Si grazieeeeee :inlove:
> Sono molto contenta in effetti
> Vi abbraccerei tutti


.
tutti non credo pensa solo io ho un bel giro pancia :carneval:
oggi il sole oltre ad illuminare la giornata ha un significato speciale ......, troppo mieloso?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> tutti non credo pensa solo io ho un bel giro pancia :carneval:
> oggi il sole oltre ad illuminare la giornata ha un significato speciale ......, troppo mieloso?


No no va bene così: )
Beh vi abbraccerei uno ad uno


----------



## Nocciola (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine todos bien
> Il mio emocromo ha retto, nessun crollo di valori tali da imporre uno stop alle cure
> Quindi stamani radio e terapia come da prassi
> Per la pet si dovrà aspettare che gli effetti collaterali della radio si assorbiranno in varie settimane
> ...


:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## MariLea (13 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Beh vi abbraccerei uno ad uno


E vaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

e noi tutti ti abbracciamo delicatamente :salta:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2017)

:abbraccio:


[video=youtube;u6fbLKY6IfI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6fbLKY6IfI[/video]


----------



## marietto (14 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine todos bien
> Il mio emocromo ha retto, nessun crollo di valori tali da imporre uno stop alle cure
> Quindi stamani radio e terapia come da prassi
> Per la pet si dovrà aspettare che gli effetti collaterali della radio si assorbiranno in varie settimane
> ...


Ottimo! :kiss:

Come va di moda dire ultimamente dalle mie parti: Dai, c'andom!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Ottimo! :kiss:
> 
> Come va di moda dire ultimamente dalle mie parti: Dai, c'andom!!!!!


:abbraccio:


----------



## Andrea Lila (14 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine todos bien
> Il mio emocromo ha retto, nessun crollo di valori tali da imporre uno stop alle cure
> Quindi stamani radio e terapia come da prassi
> Per la pet si dovrà aspettare che gli effetti collaterali della radio si assorbiranno in varie settimane
> ...



:abbraccio::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> :abbraccio::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


AmorA :inlove:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla fine todos bien
> Il mio emocromo ha retto, nessun crollo di valori tali da imporre uno stop alle cure
> Quindi stamani radio e terapia come da prassi
> Per la pet si dovrà aspettare che gli effetti collaterali della radio si assorbiranno in varie settimane
> ...


Ma a chi ti spezza a te? :bacio:

Comunque sulla pelle color caffè ci vuole un po' di schiuma..e il cappuccino l'è bello che pronto :rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma a chi ti spezza a te? :bacio:
> 
> Comunque sulla pelle color caffè ci vuole un po' di schiuma..e il cappuccino l'è bello che pronto :rotfl:
> 
> Buscopann


Oggi ho finito con le radio :festa:


----------



## Buscopann (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ho finito con le radio :festa:


:sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::festa::festa::festa:

:abbraccio:


----------



## ologramma (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ho finito con le radio :festa:


:bacio::bacio::bacio::cincin::cincin:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2017)

Buscopann ha detto:


> :sorriso2::sorriso2::sorriso2::festa::festa::festa:
> 
> :abbraccio:





ologramma ha detto:


> :bacio::bacio::bacio::cincin::cincin:


:bacissimo:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ho finito con le radio :festa:


Era ora. Ci sei costata un botto co' sto cazzo de welfare.


----------



## Piperita (15 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ho finito con le radio :festa:



Bellissima notizia :strepitoso:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Era ora. Ci sei costata un botto co' sto cazzo de welfare.


Troppo costero' ancora !!!!!!! :carneval:
Mi raccomanda paga le tasse :rofl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Bellissima notizia :strepitoso:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (16 Febbraio 2017)

*...........*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ho finito con le radio :festa:


Camera dei deputati

seduta del 15/2/2017 - comunicazioni varie: termine del ciclo di radioterapia per Fiammetta 

le reazioni di parte dell'aula

[video=youtube;D-3fzrJfJhc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-3fzrJfJhc[/video]


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Camera dei deputati
> 
> seduta del 15/2/2017 - comunicazioni varie: termine del ciclo di radioterapia per Fiammetta
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah ah ah 
Ammappela !!!!


----------



## MariLea (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah ah ah ah ah
> Ammappela !!!!


Ahahahhh!
Qui siamo peggio che all'osteria 
:cincin:


----------



## Piperita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Ahahahhh!
> Qui siamo peggio che all'osteria
> :cincin:


Se beve?:cincin2:
Oggi voglio dimenticare...a proposito ma il bar lo apriamo o no? Con questa scusa imparerò a bere


----------



## MariLea (16 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Se beve?:cincin2:
> Oggi voglio dimenticare...a proposito ma il bar lo apriamo o no? Con questa scusa imparerò a bere


Happy hour mia cara,
siamo nel posto giusto, pomeriggio quasi ora fine lavoro...
un bicchiere, qualche stuzzichino, tante chiacchere con gli amici e qualche risata che è meglio di una mela al giorno


----------



## Piperita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Happy hour mia cara,
> siamo nel posto giusto, pomeriggio quasi ora fine lavoro...
> un bicchiere, qualche stuzzichino, tante chiacchere con gli amici e qualche risata che è meglio di una mela al giorno


Ottimo...sono sicura che sia così...allora che si fa?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Ottimo...sono sicura che sia così...allora che si fa?


Domani apro il bar qui su happy hour  i promise you


----------



## Andrea Lila (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ho finito con le radio :festa:





 



PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Era ora. Ci sei costata un botto co' sto cazzo de welfare.


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

Andrea Lila ha detto:


> View attachment 12608 View attachment 12609View attachment 12610
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


:amici:


----------



## Piperita (16 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Domani apro il bar qui su happy hour  i promise you


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Era ora. Ci sei costata un botto co' sto cazzo de welfare.


Ti amo :mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

Il racconto di  [MENTION=5308]marietto[/MENTION] e la sua citazione di mister C mi hanno fatto ricordare un post di wide sul suo blog che vorrei condividere con voi 

Da on the widepeak

Mr C. & me
Mr C. è entrato nella mia vita per caso, credo. Improvvisamente era lì e reclamava tutta la mia attenzione, il mio tempo e i miei progetti. Sono quasi tre anni che viviamo insieme, e tutta la famiglia si è dovuta abituare a lui, ai suoi sbalzi di umore, al suo comportamento disturbato, alla sua andatura lenta che ci consente ogni tanto di riprendere fiato. 
Mr C. è entrato anche nel mio letto e per quanto Obi vorrebbe dargli un paio di cazzotti, invece deve tollerare questo triangolo che non ha niente di piccante, ahimé. Ma tant’è. 
Mr C. ed io siamo confidenti, camminiamo insieme anche se non pensavo di aver bisogno di compagnia per la mia strada, ma quando un compagno ci chiede di viaggiare insieme, non si può cacciare via. Al massimo infilo le cuffiette e lascio che lui chiaccheri per conto suo e metta d’accordo le sue varie personalità, io ho già le mie di cui occuparmi.
In vacanza Mr C. tiene un basso profilo che apprezziamo tutti. Anzi, forse grazie a lui le vacanze e i momenti importanti sono ancora più belli. Vedete, è un simpaticone in fondo, ci ricorda quanto è bello stare insieme. Nelle foto non viene nitido, ma c’è sempre: e sorride, lo stronzetto.
Ma noi sorridiamo di più.
Per il momento abbiamo stabilito che vivremo insieme a lungo. Ci stiamo abituando l’uno all’altra e per quanto debba chinarmi a raccogliere i suoi calzini lasciati in giro più spesso di quanto non vorrei, ho la fortuna di non soffire di mal di schiena. Mi chino ogni volta che serve. Porto ogni peso che devo. E, tutto sommato, è grazie a Mr C. che ho potuto sottrarmi alla "carriera" per dedicarmi a tempo pieno alle cose più importanti. A volte ci litighiamo il futuro delle mie figlie, ma molto più spesso viviamo in una tregua amicale. Non ama molto i miei tagli di capelli e a me fanno schifo i suoi, ma poteva andare peggio. Poteva farmi crescere i baffi, chessò.
A volte conversiamo con Mr. C. di cose profonde in un modo che mi piace. Parlare con lui mi aiuta a pensare meglio, con meno sprechi, e se non fosse stato per lui, diciamocelo, non vi avrei conosciuto. 
Non ci molliamo mai. 
A volte ci prendiamo per mano e guardiamo lontano. 
A volte ci guardiamo negli occhi e abbiamo paura. 
Molto più spesso ci guardiamo negli occhi e rimane sempre sorpreso perché quando guarda nei miei non c’è spavento. 
Pensava davvero che gli eroi fossero tutti "giovani e belli" e invece no. Sono fatti proprio come me, come noi.
E noi, caro Mr C., non molliamo la strada tanto facilmente.


----------



## marietto (19 Febbraio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il racconto di  @_marietto_ e la sua citazione di mister C mi hanno fatto ricordare un post di wide sul suo blog che vorrei condividere con voi
> 
> Da on the widepeak
> 
> ...


Bello, convivenza sempre un pò complessa 

Anch'io dovrei fare i tre anni fra poco-

Ammesso che ci sia ancora (sempre meglio scriverlo, l'oscuro passeggero - cit. Dexter - è sempre piuttosto permaloso...


----------



## Fiammetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Bello, convivenza sempre un pò complessa
> 
> Anch'io dovrei fare i tre anni fra poco-
> 
> Ammesso che ci sia ancora (sempre meglio scriverlo, l'oscuro passeggero - cit. Dexter - è sempre piuttosto permaloso...


Ma si lasciamoli credere che contempliamo tutte le soluzioni e poi un bel calcio nel suo culo flaccido


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2017)

:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

*La felicità che trasfigura, la serenità che sazia*

Oggi ero in hospital per le mie solite terapie bumbose mensili ..tutto ok nulla di nuovo 

Mentre mi appresto ad avvicinarmi a fine mattinata al " box infermiere"  per prendere i prossimi appuntamenti vedo con la coda dell'occhio arrivare una coppia sui  60 ( occhio e croce ) con un enorme vassoio di prelibatezze.

Lo offrivano a tutti lo staff del day hospital 
Perché?  Perché il marito malato oggi aveva ricevuto LA NOTIZIA ...da oggi è  ufficialmente guarito 
Ecco mi è piaciuto osservare quei volti 
Lei trasfigurata da una felicità immensa che sembrava dovesse uscire da ogni poro della pelle, che accarezzava il braccio del marito un tipo alto e imponente e lo guardava con amore sconfinato, lei cosi esile e piccolina che esclamava emozionata "ce l'abbiamo fatta, ce l'abbiamo fatta " e sembrava un gigante tanto svettava su tutti la sua emozione

Lui quasi imbarazzato dalla gioia che aveva suscitato nel reparto, nei corridoi, tra pazienti medici ed infermiere 
Il suo sguardo sereno come quello di chi anche nei momenti più duri ha saputo trovare forza e coraggio 

Ecco io sono stata felice per loro, emozionata, compiaciuta nell'osservare la bellezza della vita 

Eh niente ... tutto qui ...volevo condividere con voi questa gioia :inlove:


----------



## brenin (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ero in hospital per le mie solite terapie bumbose mensili ..tutto ok nulla di nuovo
> 
> Mentre mi appresto ad avvicinarmi a fine mattinata al " box infermiere"  per prendere i prossimi appuntamenti vedo con la coda dell'occhio arrivare una coppia sui  60 ( occhio e croce ) con un enorme vassoio di prelibatezze.
> 
> ...


Grazie per aver condiviso un momento così intenso,gioioso e liberatorio. E che possa essere di buon auspicio per tutti colro che si trovano in situazioni ancora critiche.


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ero in hospital per le mie solite terapie bumbose mensili ..tutto ok nulla di nuovo
> 
> Mentre mi appresto ad avvicinarmi a fine mattinata al " box infermiere"  per prendere i prossimi appuntamenti vedo con la coda dell'occhio arrivare una coppia sui  60 ( occhio e croce ) con un enorme vassoio di prelibatezze.
> 
> ...


.
ho pensato a te vedendo un servizio su rai due medicina 33 sulla terapia di immunoterapia che fanno all'ospedale di Siena come una terapia per aiutare lì'organismo a riformare le cellule che combattono e sconfiggono quelle malate , non so se sei al corrente.
Per sopra è l'augurio che tutto procede bene come ad  un amico di mio figlio ricoverato  e a cui fanno la chemio per arginare la malattia al sangue , scoperta dall'oggi al domani


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ho pensato a te vedendo un servizio su rai due medicina 33 sulla terapia di immunoterapia che fanno all'ospedale di Siena come una terapia per aiutare lì'organismo a riformare le cellule che combattono e sconfiggono quelle malate , non so se sei al corrente.
> Per sopra è l'augurio che tutto procede bene come ad  un amico di mio figlio ricoverato  e a cui fanno la chemio per arginare la malattia al sangue , scoperta dall'oggi al domani


No non devo fare immunotetapia per ora perché dalla biopsia il fighing ( esame che identifica il fattore infiammatorio ) era negativo 
Quindi per ora da quel punto di vista il mio organismo supporta bene 

Mi dispiace per l'amico di tuo figlio 
Considera che ora le malattie del sangue sono ben curabili nella maggior parte dei casi ...quindi incrociamo le dita


----------



## ologramma (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No non devo fare immunotetapia per ora perché dalla biopsia il fighing ( esame che identifica il fattore infiammatorio ) era negativo
> Quindi per ora da quel punto di vista il mio organismo supporta bene
> 
> Mi dispiace per l'amico di tuo figlio
> Considera che ora le malattie del sangue sono ben curabili nella maggior parte dei casi ...quindi incrociamo le dita


.
si lo speriamo tutti come noi lo speriamo per te e ci confortano queste belle parole per il tuo caso:up:


----------



## Woland (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oggi ero in hospital per le mie solite terapie bumbose mensili ..tutto ok nulla di nuovo
> 
> Mentre mi appresto ad avvicinarmi a fine mattinata al " box infermiere"  per prendere i prossimi appuntamenti vedo con la coda dell'occhio arrivare una coppia sui  60 ( occhio e croce ) con un enorme vassoio di prelibatezze.
> 
> ...


Sai che mi hai fatto venire in mente i miei genitori, più o meno ci siamo anche come età. Mia madre quest'anno sono 15 anni dalla diagnosi di cancro al seno. Da un paio d'anni è come si dice clinicamente guarita anche se continua a fare i suoi controlli annuali seppur più blandi diciamo. Non nascondo che è stato difficile, faticoso, anche perchè all'epoca non c'erano tutte le possibilità terapeutiche di oggi e siamo stati anche fortunati, mia madre è stata curata bene.

Quello che hai scritto è molto bello e ci dice anche molto della persona che sei e non è scontato, la malattia purtroppo a volte incattivisce. 

Non so magari sbaglio, ma dai l'idea di essere una donna forte di spirito, ce la farai anche tu grazie anche alle persone che ti vogliono bene e ti amano.



:abbraccio:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> No non devo fare immunotetapia per ora perché dalla biopsia il *fighing *( esame che identifica il fattore infiammatorio ) era negativo


Stavo cercando fighing in Google e sono in cappato in figging: pratica sessuale che consiste nell'inserire nell'ano della persona sottomessa un pezzo di zenzero fresco e sbucciato, con lo scopo di provocare un'immediata e forte sensazione di bruciore senza tuttavia causare danni permanenti. L'azione irritante sui nocicettori presenti nella mucosa anale è provocata dal gingerolo, costituente attivo dello zenzero fresco, simile alla capsaicina, contenuta nel peperone e piperina, contenuta nel pepe. Questa pratica trae origine dall'abitudine di dissimulare l'anzianità di un cavallo, inserendo nell'ano del cavallo la suddetta radice, ottenendo così il risultato di spingerlo a sollevare la coda e muoversi nervosamente, comportamenti tipici di un animale giovane.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Stavo cercando fighing in Google e sono in cappato in figging: pratica sessuale che consiste nell'inserire nell'ano della persona sottomessa un pezzo di zenzero fresco e sbucciato, con lo scopo di provocare un'immediata e forte sensazione di bruciore senza tuttavia causare danni permanenti. L'azione irritante sui nocicettori presenti nella mucosa anale è provocata dal gingerolo, costituente attivo dello zenzero fresco, simile alla capsaicina, contenuta nel peperone e piperina, contenuta nel pepe. Questa pratica trae origine dall'abitudine di dissimulare l'anzianità di un cavallo, inserendo nell'ano del cavallo la suddetta radice, ottenendo così il risultato di spingerlo a sollevare la coda e muoversi nervosamente, comportamenti tipici di un animale giovane.


ehm no è  fishing test :rotfl:
Quello che hai trovato tu 
:rofl: su chi lo proviamo  ? :rotfl:

 tempo fa googolavo per lavoro cercando SGFA  ...e Google mi rispose " stai cercando sfiga "? :rofl: a me non sembrava ...invece :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Sai che mi hai fatto venire in mente i miei genitori, più o meno ci siamo anche come età. Mia madre quest'anno sono 15 anni dalla diagnosi di cancro al seno. Da un paio d'anni è come si dice clinicamente guarita anche se continua a fare i suoi controlli annuali seppur più blandi diciamo. Non nascondo che è stato difficile, faticoso, anche perchè all'epoca non c'erano tutte le possibilità terapeutiche di oggi e siamo stati anche fortunati, mia madre è stata curata bene.
> 
> Quello che hai scritto è molto bello e ci dice anche molto della persona che sei e non è scontato, la malattia purtroppo a volte incattivisce.
> 
> ...


Grazie :inlove:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ehm no è  fishing test :rotfl:
> Quello che hai trovato tu
> :rofl: su chi lo proviamo  ? :rotfl:


Brunetta.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Brunetta.
> View attachment 12841


:rotfl: io pensavo più ad un uomo :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl: io pensavo più ad un uomo :carneval:


Brava! Diglielo! :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

*Felicità*

Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
sarò  breve :
dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
Dopo infusioni, iniezioni, pasticche ...
Dopo due cicli di radioterapia sterotassica per un totale di 27 sedute ...
Dopo 114 settimane in cui sono entrata in oncologia per una volta alla settimana ( e talvolta di più) 
........
Dopo tanto fare e disfare...  sono "pulita"
 da oggi entro nel ciclo dei follow-up di controlli quadrimestrali prima, semestrali e annuali poi 

La guerra non può considerarsi vinta che in tema di oncologia nulla è  per sempre ma questa lunga battaglia iniziata nel febbraio 2015 io l'ho vinta 
Felicità  :inlove:
Un bacio a tutti :kiss:

P.s per scaramanzia..in culo alla balena, speriamo che non cachi :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...


Che bella cosa!  :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bella cosa!  :inlove:


:abbraccio:


----------



## Frithurik (7 Giugno 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Che bella cosa!  :inlove:


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::abbraccio:


----------



## Skorpio (7 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...


:sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::abbraccio:


Grazie fruith  :abbraccio:


----------



## iosolo (7 Giugno 2017)

Non solo hai vinto questa battaglia... ma lo hai fatto anche nel miglior modo possibile, con il tuo sorriso. 

Sei una grande :sorriso2:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman:


Tesoro  :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Non solo hai vinto questa battaglia... ma lo hai fatto anche nel miglior modo possibile, con il tuo sorriso.
> 
> Sei una grande :sorriso2:


:kiss: grazie di cuore


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...


bellissima notizia

:festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> bellissima notizia
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa:


Gin grazieeeeee ...bacio, bacio ..bacio :inlove:


----------



## brenin (7 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...


Finalmente una bellissima notizia ! 

Sono molto felice, un abbraccio e complimenti per la tenacia e forza d'animo che hai saputo mantenere in questi anni terribili.


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...


splendida notizia

:festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

brenin ha detto:


> Finalmente una bellissima notizia !
> 
> Sono molto felice, un abbraccio e complimenti per la tenacia e forza d'animo che hai saputo mantenere in questi anni terribili.


Brenin :inlove: 
È  un piacere leggerti


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> splendida notizia
> 
> :festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


Amore bello grazieeee :inlove:
Avanti tutta ora


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...


ed io per la felicità che mi procura questa bella notizia ti abbraccerei forte forte  per farti sentire tutta la mia gioia nell'apprendere la benedetta risoluzione del problemino


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> ed io per la felicità che mi procura questa bella notizia ti abbraccerei forte forte  per farti sentire tutta la mia gioia nell'apprendere la benedetta risoluzione del problemino


Olo sei come sempre eccezionale :abbraccio:


----------



## Foglia (7 Giugno 2017)

E' una notizia bellissima, rispetto alla quale aggiungo solo un abbraccio


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> E' una notizia bellissima, rispetto alla quale aggiungo solo un abbraccio


Ricambio con affetto :abbraccio:


----------



## ologramma (7 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Olo sei come sempre eccezionale :abbraccio:


dai mi fai diventare tutto rosso , già lo sono di mio non vorrei diventarlo di più


----------



## LucyLiu (7 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] 
che notizia meravigliosa :inlove:

un abbraccio forte


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

LucyLiu ha detto:


> [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]
> che notizia meravigliosa :inlove:
> 
> un abbraccio forte


Lucyyyyyy :festa: 
:inlove:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (7 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...



Che felicità!!!! 
Sono così contenta per te, amica :inlove::abbraccio:


F.to Maria-Filippa-Andrea-Lillàdistaminchiafritta :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Giugno 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Che felicità!!!!
> Sono così contenta per te, amica :inlove::abbraccio:
> 
> 
> F.to Maria-Filippa-Andrea-Lillàdistaminchiafritta :rotfl:


Amoreeeeeeeee già sai :inlove: 
Bacioniiiiii


----------



## Nocciola (7 Giugno 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Che felicità!!!!
> Sono così contenta per te, amica :inlove::abbraccio:
> 
> 
> F.to Maria-Filippa-Andrea-Lillàdistaminchiafritta :rotfl:


Come mai se si può sapere il cambio Nick ?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (8 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Amoreeeeeeeee già sai :inlove:
> Bacioniiiiii


Baci e abbracci a profusione per te che te li meriti tutti 



farfalla ha detto:


> Come mai se si può sapere il cambio Nick ?


Mi stufo facilmente di tutto. Figur't di un nick che mi ha rappresentato in una delle pagine più brutte della vita. Non mi affeziono alle cose, neanche a quelle virtuali, solo alle persone.
Contenta, pettelò?  :rotfl:


----------



## marietto (8 Giugno 2017)

Letto adesso...
_*
EVVIVA! *_arty:arty:arty:arty::festa::festa::festa::festa:

Sono contentissimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

Bacioni! E complimentoni! Bravissima!


:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Grande!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Letto adesso...
> _*
> EVVIVA! *_arty:arty:arty:arty::festa::festa::festa::festa:
> 
> ...


:inlove: :kiss: 
Bravi i medici


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (8 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :inlove: :kiss:
> Bravi i medici


Si, ma non brava, stupenda tu


----------



## marietto (8 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :inlove: :kiss:
> Bravi i medici



Brava anche tu... Dai retta...


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si, ma non brava, stupenda tu





marietto ha detto:


> Brava anche tu... Dai retta...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Lostris (8 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] sono felicissima per te!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Giugno 2017)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Si, ma non brava, stupenda tu





Lostris ha detto:


> [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] sono felicissima per te!


Lostris :inlove:


----------



## disincantata (9 Giugno 2017)

Bellissima notizia, mi fa molto molto piacere, sei stata forte :up:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Bellissima notizia, mi fa molto molto piacere, sei stata forte :up:


Grazie Disi :abbraccio:


----------



## Divì (10 Giugno 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...



Non avevo letto!!!! Perdono :inlove: 

:strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::dance::dance: :dance:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Giugno 2017)

Divì ha detto:


> Non avevo letto!!!! Perdono :inlove:
> 
> :strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso::dance::dance: :dance:


Diviiiiii :Kisses: :inlove:


----------



## MariLea (26 Giugno 2017)

Che bella notizia [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]!!! 
Felicità e un forte abbraccio! :kiss:


----------



## Fiammetta (26 Giugno 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Che bella notizia [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION]!!!
> Felicità e un forte abbraccio! :kiss:


:abbraccio: grazie !!!!


----------



## trilobita (13 Luglio 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cercavo un titolo appropriato ma quale titolo migliore se non la sensazione di felicità che oggi mi avvolge?
> sarò  breve :
> dopo 2 anni e più dalla scoperta della malattia ...
> A 9 mesi dall' operazione ...
> ...


Letto ora.
Ok,molto bene.
Avanti Savoia.
Fiammetta,sei una forza.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Luglio 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Letto ora.
> Ok,molto bene.
> Avanti Savoia.
> Fiammetta,sei una forza.


:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2017)

*una storia che merita di esser letta*

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20..._il_nostro_abbraccio_33_anni_dopo_-173034560/


----------



## Brunetta (15 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/20..._il_nostro_abbraccio_33_anni_dopo_-173034560/


Bellissimo


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2018)

*rieccomiiiiiii*

... si riparte da qui 

son passati mesi che non rientravo a scrivere nella sezione  SFAIGA :rotfl:

aspettate che tolgo un po' di polvere... caugh..caugh... ma la donna delle pulizie qui non passa ? :carneval: perplesso taccagno!!

allora... che devo dire ? :blank:

ah siiii...dopo giugno e un' estate senza particolari problemi...l'autunno e' stato un po' severo... mi sono beccata nell' ordine herpes zoster in forma tosta ....influenza...anemia....spossatezza ...
i controlli di novembre per questi motivi sono stati rimandati a gennaio.
Cosi l'11 gennaio sono andata a fare la onnipresente pec/tac ...gia' mi e' andata a culo perche' l'infermiera ha beccato al primo tentativo la vena per poter fare flebo e iniettare mezzo di contrasto...quindi fiuuu' solo un buchetto al posto dei ventircimila tentativi soliti.
Anche la pet mi e' sembrata piu' veloce del solito ...o forse mi sono addormentata? :rotfl:

comunque ...il risultato e' che tutto procede come deve .... nessuna ripresa della patologia in atto 

evvaiiii.. anche questa la archivio con un sorriso


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... si riparte da qui
> 
> son passati mesi che non rientravo a scrivere nella sezione  SFAIGA :rotfl:
> 
> ...


:abbraccio:


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2018)

ottimo inizio di anno


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> ottimo inizio di anno


si vero, grazieeee


----------



## Foglia (23 Gennaio 2018)

:up:

Altro non aggiungo.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Gennaio 2018)

:up::up::up::up::festa::festa::festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Lostris (23 Gennaio 2018)

Beneeeeee


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2018)

Onestamente era una conferma che aspettavo con piacere


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> Onestamente era una conferma che aspettavo con piacere


non ne dubitavo min


----------



## Skorpio (23 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... si riparte da qui
> 
> son passati mesi che non rientravo a scrivere nella sezione  SFAIGA :rotfl:
> 
> ...



:sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman::sman:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... si riparte da qui
> 
> son passati mesi che non rientravo a scrivere nella sezione  SFAIGA :rotfl:
> 
> ...


le belle notizie aggiungono un raggio di sole ad una giornata già ottima


----------



## disincantata (23 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta, felice del risultato ma speravo fosse finito tutto tutto da mesi.

Per le vene puoi dare la mano a mia figlia, spesso finisce in sala operatoria per metterla.

Lei la sfortuna in fatto di  salute l'ha toccata  ed abbracciata 1 minuto scarso dopo la nascita e sono amiche. 

Sei e siete comunque forti a combattere.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Fiammetta, felice del risultato ma speravo fosse finito tutto tutto da mesi.
> 
> Per le vene puoi dare la mano a mia figlia, spesso finisce in sala operatoria per metterla.
> 
> ...


Ciao disi 
secondo i medici l'aggressivita' della malattia iniziale non mi permettera' una completa guarigione ..lo scopo delle cure che faccio e faro' tutta la vita e' di cronicizzare la malattia in fase  perenne di stallo evitando riprese.
 Poi magari tra qualche anno si sara' scoperta una cura definitiva 
si spera


----------



## disincantata (23 Gennaio 2018)

Certo la ricerca serve a quello.  
E un po' di fortuna non guasta.
Mia figlia, con la sua patologia, sarebbe morta se fosse nata 20 o 30  anni prima, non facevano simili interventi.


----------



## Frithurik (23 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... si riparte da qui
> 
> son passati mesi che non rientravo a scrivere nella sezione  SFAIGA :rotfl:
> 
> ...


:up::rock::up:


----------



## ologramma (23 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ciao disi
> secondo i medici l'aggressivita' della malattia iniziale non mi permettera' una completa guarigione ..lo scopo delle cure che faccio e faro' tutta la vita e' di cronicizzare la malattia in fase  perenne di stallo evitando riprese.
> Poi magari tra qualche anno si sara' scoperta una cura definitiva
> si spera


 dai che siamo tutti sperando che la cosa si risolva  e per la scoperta che dici pensa abbiamo io e la mia signora degli amici che hanno un figlio con problemini , non credo seri come il tuo ma pur sempre gravi , lui l'ha presa sorridendo fino dall'età di 14 anni ora è grande , sta sempre bene con le dovute cure e noi delle volte su internet spulciamo se hanno trovato delle soluzioni  per guarire la sua malattia quindi sarà mio dovere vedere anche il tuo caso e sperare in meglio :up::up::up::up::up:
Bimba ritieniti abbracciata


----------



## Brunetta (23 Gennaio 2018)

L’herpes è una bella rogna, ma il risultato della pec mette di buon umore!

:abbraccio:


----------



## MariLea (23 Gennaio 2018)

Rieccolaaaaaaa [MENTION=4905]Fiammetta[/MENTION] !!!
E tutto va come deve andare :strepitoso:  sono felice con te :bacissimo:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2019)

Le cose vanno bene  anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.

l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti .

l'unico controllo  posticipato quello con la radioterapista.
Dopo radioterapie intensive per qualche anno si eseguono controlli, anche li se e' tutto ok ti appiccicano il bollino annuale e stop.
il 12 dicembre vado alla visita, la dottoressa appena vede la parte del corpo sottoposta a radioterapia mi dice :" aspetta un attimo chiamo la collega" ed io " mmmmmhhh bah" .
Arriva la collega che scuote la testa e comincia a controllare al tasto tutti i linfonodi possibili e immaginabili e ogni volta mi chiede:" ti faccio male?" 
Io non sento nessun dolore, quindi chiedo lumi.
Mi comunicano che la cute sottoposta a   radioterapia e' pressoche' consumata, violacea, si sta lacerando.
Cacchio !!!! essendo sulla schiena e non avendo dolorabilita' non avevo fatto caso.
Certo la pelle resta sempre "abbronzata" dopo la radio ma non come dicono loro.
In sintesi mi spediscono di corsa da oncologa e chirurgo.
Il chirurgo appena mi vede dice " male, molto male" .
Consulto e decisione con oncologa di operarmi appena passate le vacanze natalizie.
Cosi i primi giorni dell'anno torno in sala operatoria, mi asportano cute e sottocute, la  preoccupazione e' il timore che una cute cosi lacerata non riesca a rimarginarsi.
Il reperto di cute asportata viene, as usual, inviata in laboratorio per la consueta biopsia.
Il rischio una recidiva cutanea.
Pochi giorni fa, prima ancora che mi venissero tolti i punti, arriva il referto della biopsia.
La frase importante cita " nessuna cellula neoplastica"  
ieri verificato che la cute si e' rimarginata mi han tolto i punto.
eh casso almeno sto tranquilla per un po'.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene  anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.
> 
> l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti .
> 
> ...


Ciao Fiammetta, non so tutta la tua storia ma ti faccio un grande in bocca al lupo


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2019)

Mamma mia che paura!

Tu sei un fenomeno. Ho trattenuto il respiro leggendo.
Che bella notizia, però 

:abbraccio:


----------



## Lostris (7 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene  anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.
> 
> l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti .
> 
> ...


Evviva!!! 

:bacio:


----------



## Frithurik (7 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene  anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.
> 
> l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti .
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## Lara3 (7 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ... si riparte da qui
> 
> son passati mesi che non rientravo a scrivere nella sezione  SFAIGA :rotfl:
> 
> ...


 in bocca al lupo !!!!


----------



## Nocciola (7 Febbraio 2019)

:bacio::updue::abbraccio:


----------



## MariLea (7 Febbraio 2019)

Spoiler






Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene  anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.
> 
> l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti .
> 
> ...





Caspita, che spavento!
Che Dio ti protegga sempre, piccola Fiamma:bacissimo:


----------



## Lucbri (7 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene  anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.
> 
> l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti .
> 
> ...


È una bella notizia leggere come stai. 
Sono ancora novizio nel forum. 
Ma il tuo racconto è stato uno di quelli che mi ha colpito di più. 
Per forza di volontà, per voglia di vivere e per la grande ironia con cui l'hai raccontato. 
Un abbraccio forte!!!! 
E sempre AVANTI TUTTA!!


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene &#55357;&#56842; anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.
> 
> l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti &#55357;&#56842;.
> 
> ...


Ci vuole una bella forza. E tu i muscoli li hai belli, e allenati


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Febbraio 2019)

uddiuuu grassie ragassuoli e ragassuole


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Febbraio 2019)

:abbraccio::ballo:


----------



## ologramma (8 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene  anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.
> 
> l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti .
> 
> ...


ora inizio bene la giornata sapendo questa bella notizia :up:
Sempre un caloroso abbraccio


----------



## Minerva (8 Febbraio 2019)

[FONT=&quot]Non conosciamo mai la nostra altezza[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Finché non siamo chiamati ad alzarci.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]E se siamo fedeli al nostro compito[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Arriva al cielo la nostra statura.


emily dickinson


tu hai conosciuto la tua altezza, devi esserne consapevole e goderti il benessere della guarigione che ti meriti[/FONT]


----------



## spleen (8 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Le cose vanno bene  anche se ogni tanto capita l'imprevisto.  l'ultima tornata di controlli tra agosto e settembre tutto a posto, promossa a pieni voti .  l'unico controllo  posticipato quello con la radioterapista. Dopo radioterapie intensive per qualche anno si eseguono controlli, anche li se e' tutto ok ti appiccicano il bollino annuale e stop. il 12 dicembre vado alla visita, la dottoressa appena vede la parte del corpo sottoposta a radioterapia mi dice :" aspetta un attimo chiamo la collega" ed io " mmmmmhhh bah" . Arriva la collega che scuote la testa e comincia a controllare al tasto tutti i linfonodi possibili e immaginabili e ogni volta mi chiede:" ti faccio male?"  Io non sento nessun dolore, quindi chiedo lumi. Mi comunicano che la cute sottoposta a   radioterapia e' pressoche' consumata, violacea, si sta lacerando. Cacchio !!!! essendo sulla schiena e non avendo dolorabilita' non avevo fatto caso. Certo la pelle resta sempre "abbronzata" dopo la radio ma non come dicono loro. In sintesi mi spediscono di corsa da oncologa e chirurgo. Il chirurgo appena mi vede dice " male, molto male" . Consulto e decisione con oncologa di operarmi appena passate le vacanze natalizie. Cosi i primi giorni dell'anno torno in sala operatoria, mi asportano cute e sottocute, la  preoccupazione e' il timore che una cute cosi lacerata non riesca a rimarginarsi. Il reperto di cute asportata viene, as usual, inviata in laboratorio per la consueta biopsia. Il rischio una recidiva cutanea. Pochi giorni fa, prima ancora che mi venissero tolti i punti, arriva il referto della biopsia. La frase importante cita " nessuna cellula neoplastica"   ieri verificato che la cute si e' rimarginata mi han tolto i punto. eh casso almeno sto tranquilla per un po'.


  IUHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU! Evviva, Fiamma!


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

che belli siete


----------



## disincantata (8 Febbraio 2019)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> che belli siete


Un abbraccio,ho letto con il fiato in gola!!!!
:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (8 Febbraio 2019)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un abbraccio,ho letto con il fiato in gola!!!!
> :up:


----------



## Vera (12 Maggio 2019)

Un mese fa, durante una pausa lavoro, decido di andare a prendere il caffè raggiungendo un paio di amici. Vado a piedi, tanto è abbastanza vicino. Attraverso la strada, non passa nessuno. Sento arrivare una macchina, alla mia destra. Mi giro e infatti la vedo, non rallenta ed io di istinto salto e decollo sul suo cofano. Il tipo inchioda e mentre sto ancora cercando di rimettere il cuore, che era anche lui saltato sul cofano, al proprio posto, lo vedo uscire come un pazzo. Urla parole incomprendibili. Lo guardo per mettere a fuoco. Lui mi ordina di tirare giù il culo dalla sua macchina. Ribadisce più volte che sono una stronza, che gli ho rovinato la carrozzeria. Mi è arrivato ad un palmo dal naso dicendo "Tu adesso mi paghi i danni! La pagherai cara!"
Sono frastornata ma trattengo lo sguardo "Allontanati immediatamente".
Arriva il benzinaio che aveva assistito, fortunatamente, a tutto e ci informa di aver chiamato la polizia.
Non mi dilungo ulteriormente... Io intanto, che pensavo avessi lasciato solo la mia firma con le chiappe sul bmw, c'ho rimesso due costole rotte, nel periodo lavorativo più intenso. 
Lui che minacciava di farmi guerra in tribunale, ieri si è fatto vivo su WhatsApp (il numero glielo avrà dato il suo avvocato?!) con una serie di messaggi. A quanto dice mi sogna quasi tutte le notti e vorrebbe uscissimo almeno una sera per mettere pace ai suo interrogativi. Secondo lui è un segno del destino ed io sono la donna della sua vita. 
:rotfl: 
Penserà sia una cogliona.
Rido da ieri.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un mese fa, durante una pausa lavoro, decido di andare a prendere il caffè raggiungendo un paio di amici. Vado a piedi, tanto è abbastanza vicino. Attraverso la strada, non passa nessuno. Sento arrivare una macchina, alla mia destra. Mi giro e infatti la vedo, non rallenta ed io di istinto salto e decollo sul suo cofano. Il tipo inchioda e mentre sto ancora cercando di rimettere il cuore, che era anche lui saltato sul cofano, al proprio posto, lo vedo uscire come un pazzo. Urla parole incomprendibili. Lo guardo per mettere a fuoco. Lui mi ordina di tirare giù il culo dalla sua macchina. Ribadisce più volte che sono una stronza, che gli ho rovinato la carrozzeria. Mi è arrivato ad un palmo dal naso dicendo "Tu adesso mi paghi i danni! La pagherai cara!"
> Sono frastornata ma trattengo lo sguardo "Allontanati immediatamente".
> Arriva il benzinaio che aveva assistito, fortunatamente, a tutto e ci informa di aver chiamato la polizia.
> Non mi dilungo ulteriormente... Io intanto, che pensavo avessi lasciato solo la mia firma con le chiappe sul bmw, c'ho rimesso due costole rotte, nel periodo lavorativo più intenso.
> ...


Io ho ormai preso atto del fatto che è pieno di pirla in giro ..dobbiamo rassegnarci


----------



## Brunetta (13 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un mese fa, durante una pausa lavoro, decido di andare a prendere il caffè raggiungendo un paio di amici. Vado a piedi, tanto è abbastanza vicino. Attraverso la strada, non passa nessuno. Sento arrivare una macchina, alla mia destra. Mi giro e infatti la vedo, non rallenta ed io di istinto salto e decollo sul suo cofano. Il tipo inchioda e mentre sto ancora cercando di rimettere il cuore, che era anche lui saltato sul cofano, al proprio posto, lo vedo uscire come un pazzo. Urla parole incomprendibili. Lo guardo per mettere a fuoco. Lui mi ordina di tirare giù il culo dalla sua macchina. Ribadisce più volte che sono una stronza, che gli ho rovinato la carrozzeria. Mi è arrivato ad un palmo dal naso dicendo "Tu adesso mi paghi i danni! La pagherai cara!"
> Sono frastornata ma trattengo lo sguardo "Allontanati immediatamente".
> Arriva il benzinaio che aveva assistito, fortunatamente, a tutto e ci informa di aver chiamato la polizia.
> Non mi dilungo ulteriormente... Io intanto, che pensavo avessi lasciato solo la mia firma con le chiappe sul bmw, c'ho rimesso due costole rotte, nel periodo lavorativo più intenso.
> ...


Proprio uno affidabile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un mese fa, durante una pausa lavoro, decido di andare a prendere il caffè raggiungendo un paio di amici. Vado a piedi, tanto è abbastanza vicino. Attraverso la strada, non passa nessuno. Sento arrivare una macchina, alla mia destra. Mi giro e infatti la vedo, non rallenta ed io di istinto salto e decollo sul suo cofano. Il tipo inchioda e mentre sto ancora cercando di rimettere il cuore, che era anche lui saltato sul cofano, al proprio posto, lo vedo uscire come un pazzo. Urla parole incomprendibili. Lo guardo per mettere a fuoco. Lui mi ordina di tirare giù il culo dalla sua macchina. Ribadisce più volte che sono una stronza, che gli ho rovinato la carrozzeria. Mi è arrivato ad un palmo dal naso dicendo "Tu adesso mi paghi i danni! La pagherai cara!"
> Sono frastornata ma trattengo lo sguardo "Allontanati immediatamente".
> Arriva il benzinaio che aveva assistito, fortunatamente, a tutto e ci informa di aver chiamato la polizia.
> Non mi dilungo ulteriormente... Io intanto, che pensavo avessi lasciato solo la mia firma con le chiappe sul bmw, c'ho rimesso due costole rotte, nel periodo lavorativo più intenso.
> ...


 se la vuol cavare con una cena


----------



## Lara3 (13 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un mese fa, durante una pausa lavoro, decido di andare a prendere il caffè raggiungendo un paio di amici. Vado a piedi, tanto è abbastanza vicino. Attraverso la strada, non passa nessuno. Sento arrivare una macchina, alla mia destra. Mi giro e infatti la vedo, non rallenta ed io di istinto salto e decollo sul suo cofano. Il tipo inchioda e mentre sto ancora cercando di rimettere il cuore, che era anche lui saltato sul cofano, al proprio posto, lo vedo uscire come un pazzo. Urla parole incomprendibili. Lo guardo per mettere a fuoco. Lui mi ordina di tirare giù il culo dalla sua macchina. Ribadisce più volte che sono una stronza, che gli ho rovinato la carrozzeria. Mi è arrivato ad un palmo dal naso dicendo "Tu adesso mi paghi i danni! La pagherai cara!"
> Sono frastornata ma trattengo lo sguardo "Allontanati immediatamente".
> Arriva il benzinaio che aveva assistito, fortunatamente, a tutto e ci informa di aver chiamato la polizia.
> Non mi dilungo ulteriormente... Io intanto, che pensavo avessi lasciato solo la mia firma con le chiappe sul bmw, c'ho rimesso due costole rotte, nel periodo lavorativo più intenso.
> ...


Auguri per le costole !
E auguri quando attraversi la strada che è diventato molto rischioso: si rischia di rovinare la carrozzeria a qualche macchina ....
Facci sapere; è meglio di una telenovela ( o peggio).


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un mese fa, durante una pausa lavoro, decido di andare a prendere il caffè raggiungendo un paio di amici. Vado a piedi, tanto è abbastanza vicino. Attraverso la strada, non passa nessuno. Sento arrivare una macchina, alla mia destra. Mi giro e infatti la vedo, non rallenta ed io di istinto salto e decollo sul suo cofano. Il tipo inchioda e mentre sto ancora cercando di rimettere il cuore, che era anche lui saltato sul cofano, al proprio posto, lo vedo uscire come un pazzo. Urla parole incomprendibili. Lo guardo per mettere a fuoco. Lui mi ordina di tirare giù il culo dalla sua macchina. Ribadisce più volte che sono una stronza, che gli ho rovinato la carrozzeria. Mi è arrivato ad un palmo dal naso dicendo "Tu adesso mi paghi i danni! La pagherai cara!"
> Sono frastornata ma trattengo lo sguardo "Allontanati immediatamente".
> Arriva il benzinaio che aveva assistito, fortunatamente, a tutto e ci informa di aver chiamato la polizia.
> Non mi dilungo ulteriormente... Io intanto, che pensavo avessi lasciato solo la mia firma con le chiappe sul bmw, c'ho rimesso due costole rotte, nel periodo lavorativo più intenso.
> ...


ma la querelle dell incidente come si e' conclusa?

mi sembra evidente che hai trovato un esaltato, auguri


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un mese fa, durante una pausa lavoro, decido di andare a prendere il caffè raggiungendo un paio di amici. Vado a piedi, tanto è abbastanza vicino. Attraverso la strada, non passa nessuno. Sento arrivare una macchina, alla mia destra. Mi giro e infatti la vedo, non rallenta ed io di istinto salto e decollo sul suo cofano. Il tipo inchioda e mentre sto ancora cercando di rimettere il cuore, che era anche lui saltato sul cofano, al proprio posto, lo vedo uscire come un pazzo. Urla parole incomprendibili. Lo guardo per mettere a fuoco. Lui mi ordina di tirare giù il culo dalla sua macchina. Ribadisce più volte che sono una stronza, che gli ho rovinato la carrozzeria. Mi è arrivato ad un palmo dal naso dicendo "Tu adesso mi paghi i danni! La pagherai cara!"
> Sono frastornata ma trattengo lo sguardo "Allontanati immediatamente".
> Arriva il benzinaio che aveva assistito, fortunatamente, a tutto e ci informa di aver chiamato la polizia.
> Non mi dilungo ulteriormente... Io intanto, che pensavo avessi lasciato solo la mia firma con le chiappe sul bmw, c'ho rimesso due costole rotte, nel periodo lavorativo più intenso.
> ...


Mi dispiace. Posto che hai un danno sia biologico che da lucro cessante, con tanto di verbale di polizia e pronto soccorso, avrà  (immagino) paura delle conseguenze. Che la sua rc risarcirà il danno. Ma esistono anche aspetti penali che sono personali. Aspetti che credo siano perseguibili anche d'ufficio, ma senz'altro se sporgi querela  (se già non la hai fatta) e per cosi' dire li "rafforzi" portano a lui altre rogne. E il fatto che lui ti abbia persino insultata in quella circostanza e in presenza di testimoni gli depone molto male. Vai da un avvocato  (che sia specializzato in infortunistica stradale, ivi compresi bene i risvolti penalistici). Occhio che comunque anche in sede solo civile se l'assicurazione liquidasse direttamente a te farebbe  "la furba".


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2019)

Comunque ho dato un occhio, e pare che in punto procedibilità il reato di lesioni personali colpose sia perseguibile d'ufficio solo in caso di lesioni gravi o gravissime.
Credo che sia un parametro da verificarsi in base ai giorni di prognosi che ti hanno dato in P.S. Altrimenti (lesioni colpose non gravi) la querela e' fatta solo ad istanza di parte. Credo che poi ci sia da considerare l'ingiuria e (forse) la minaccia conseguenti l'investimento.
Tu la querela sporgila, se già non lo hai fatto. Con verbale di P.S. e verbale della polizia  (che conterrà pure le generalità del testimone).
Altro che sfangarsela con una cena.
Reagiamo un po' conto certi soggetti. Non perché non possa capitare  (e' un fatto colposo, non certo doloso), ma per il comportamento seguente. Uno che si trova una persona sul cofano non pensa alla ammaccatura. Uno con un filo di umanità, dico. Non so come sia possibile non chiamare subito una ambulanza. Altro che palle. E se tu non la volessi, io su quello ti farei violenza!  E se ci sono gli estremi, uno così e' giusto che paghi, sia mai che almeno rifletta. In ogni caso trovo proprio rilevantissimo il dopo.


----------



## Vera (13 Maggio 2019)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Io ho ormai preso atto del fatto che è pieno di pirla in giro ..dobbiamo rassegnarci


Mai che qualcuno smentisca la teoria 



Brunetta ha detto:


> Proprio uno affidabile.


Penso che, al mio posto, poteva esserci una mamma con un passeggino, un anziano, un bambino e mi sale la carogna.



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> se la vuol cavare con una cena


Si sta cagando addosso.



Lara3 ha detto:


> Auguri per le costole !
> E auguri quando attraversi la strada che è diventato molto rischioso: si rischia di rovinare la carrozzeria a qualche macchina ....
> Facci sapere; è meglio di una telenovela ( o peggio).





Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma la querelle dell incidente come si e' conclusa?
> 
> mi sembra evidente che hai trovato un esaltato, auguri


Grazie 
La polizia ha fatto il verbale. Lui continuava a ribadire che non mi aveva vista e che, in ogni caso, non mi avrebbe toccata. Quello che aveva subito il danno era lui.



Foglia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace. Posto che hai un danno sia biologico che da lucro cessante, con tanto di verbale di polizia e pronto soccorso, avrà  (immagino) paura delle conseguenze. Che la sua rc risarcirà il danno. Ma esistono anche aspetti penali che sono personali. Aspetti che credo siano perseguibili anche d'ufficio, ma senz'altro se sporgi querela  (se già non la hai fatta) e per cosi' dire li "rafforzi" portano a lui altre rogne. E il fatto che lui ti abbia persino insultata in quella circostanza e in presenza di testimoni gli depone molto male. Vai da un avvocato  (che sia specializzato in infortunistica stradale, ivi compresi bene i risvolti penalistici). Occhio che comunque anche in sede solo civile se l'assicurazione liquidasse direttamente a te farebbe  "la furba".





Foglia ha detto:


> Comunque ho dato un occhio, e pare che in punto procedibilità il reato di lesioni personali colpose sia perseguibile d'ufficio solo in caso di lesioni gravi o gravissime.
> Credo che sia un parametro da verificarsi in base ai giorni di prognosi che ti hanno dato in P.S. Altrimenti (lesioni colpose non gravi) la querela e' fatta solo ad istanza di parte. Credo che poi ci sia da considerare l'ingiuria e (forse) la minaccia conseguenti l'investimento.
> Tu la querela sporgila, se già non lo hai fatto. Con verbale di P.S. e verbale della polizia  (che conterrà pure le generalità del testimone).
> Altro che sfangarsela con una cena.
> Reagiamo un po' conto certi soggetti. Non perché non possa capitare  (e' un fatto colposo, non certo doloso), ma per il comportamento seguente. Uno che si trova una persona sul cofano non pensa alla ammaccatura. Uno con un filo di umanità, dico. Non so come sia possibile non chiamare subito una ambulanza. Altro che palle. E se tu non la volessi, io su quello ti farei violenza!  E se ci sono gli estremi, uno così e' giusto che paghi, sia mai che almeno rifletta. In ogni caso trovo proprio rilevantissimo il dopo.


Subito pensavo di non avere niente, solo una gran paura. Ero già incasinata, fra lavoro e cose personali, quindi non ho proceduto. La sera noto un lividazzo sul fianco e dopo una notte insonne decido di andare al PS.
Gli agenti mi hanno telefonato ed ho colto l'occasione per informarli degli sviluppi. Sia loro che un amico avvocato mi hanno caldamente consigliato di recarmi in centrale per la querela. Volevo evitare la rottura ma l'ho fatta.


----------



## Foglia (13 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Subito pensavo di non avere niente, solo una gran paura. Ero già incasinata, fra lavoro e cose personali, quindi non ho proceduto. La sera noto un lividazzo sul fianco e dopo una notte insonne decido di andare al PS.
> Gli agenti mi hanno telefonato ed ho colto l'occasione per informarli degli sviluppi. Sia loro che un amico avvocato mi hanno caldamente consigliato di recarmi in centrale per la querela. Volevo evitare la rottura ma l'ho fatta.



:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mai che qualcuno smentisca la teoria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 direi proprio di sì.  Sarà stato consigliato di mitigare l'accaduto per evitare risvolti penalizzanti.
Niente cena , mi raccomando


----------



## Vera (13 Maggio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> direi proprio di sì.  Sarà stato consigliato di mitigare l'accaduto per evitare risvolti penalizzanti.
> Niente cena , mi raccomando


Sicuramente l'ha fatto per quello. Non ho risposto a nessuno dei suoi messaggi.


----------



## perplesso (13 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Un mese fa, durante una pausa lavoro, decido di andare a prendere il caffè raggiungendo un paio di amici. Vado a piedi, tanto è abbastanza vicino. Attraverso la strada, non passa nessuno. Sento arrivare una macchina, alla mia destra. Mi giro e infatti la vedo, non rallenta ed io di istinto salto e decollo sul suo cofano. Il tipo inchioda e mentre sto ancora cercando di rimettere il cuore, che era anche lui saltato sul cofano, al proprio posto, lo vedo uscire come un pazzo. Urla parole incomprendibili. Lo guardo per mettere a fuoco. Lui mi ordina di tirare giù il culo dalla sua macchina. Ribadisce più volte che sono una stronza, che gli ho rovinato la carrozzeria. Mi è arrivato ad un palmo dal naso dicendo "Tu adesso mi paghi i danni! La pagherai cara!"
> Sono frastornata ma trattengo lo sguardo "Allontanati immediatamente".
> Arriva il benzinaio che aveva assistito, fortunatamente, a tutto e ci informa di aver chiamato la polizia.
> Non mi dilungo ulteriormente... Io intanto, che pensavo avessi lasciato solo la mia firma con le chiappe sul bmw, c'ho rimesso due costole rotte, nel periodo lavorativo più intenso.
> ...


e se gli eri antipatica che ti faceva?


----------



## Vera (13 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> e se gli eri antipatica che ti faceva?


Se gli ero antipatica cambiava strada?


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se gli ero antipatica cambiava strada?


  non lo sapremo mai


----------



## Vera (14 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> non lo sapremo mai


L'unica cosa certa è che la sua macchina mi sta sul culo :carneval:


----------



## perplesso (14 Maggio 2019)

soprattutto, avrà fatto togliere il segno del tuo culo dal cofano o lo terrà come ricordo?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> L'unica cosa certa è che la sua macchina mi sta sul culo :carneval:


Credevo sulle costole.


----------



## Vera (15 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credevo sulle costole.


Fammi capire, devo ridere?


----------



## Brunetta (15 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Fammi capire, devo ridere?


Sì.
Era una battuta.


----------



## perplesso (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì.
> Era una battuta.


stavolta t'è riuscita male....


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> stavolta t'è riuscita male....


Boh
Ha fatto lei la battuta che la macchina le stava sul culo con tanto di faccina:carneval:. Non mi sembrava che ci fosse una situazione drammatica.


----------



## perplesso (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh Ha fatto lei la battuta che la macchina le stava sul culo con tanto di faccina:carneval:. Non mi sembrava che ci fosse una situazione drammatica.


  t'è  riuscita male lo stesso.


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Boh
> Ha fatto lei la battuta che la macchina le stava sul culo con tanto di faccina:carneval:. Non mi sembrava che ci fosse una situazione drammatica.


Io sono libera di ironizzare su me stessa. Tu no, se permetti.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono libera di ironizzare su me stessa. Tu no, se permetti.



Mi rassegnerò a starti sul culo.


----------



## Minerva (16 Maggio 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Io sono libera di ironizzare su me stessa. Tu no, se permetti.


scusa , non ho capito la differenza tra la battuta di perplesso e quella di brunetta.
a me sembrano su uno stesso piano


----------



## Vera (16 Maggio 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa , non ho capito la differenza tra la battuta di perplesso e quella di brunetta.
> a me sembrano su uno stesso piano


A me no e non ci vuole molto a capirlo. Comunque finiamola qui.


----------

